# Population



## Mr.Harper (11. September 2009)

Hi, 
da ich mal wieder War anfangen wollte, wollt ich fragen, ob die Server eigendlich noch ne hohe population haben? Hab ja gehört, dass die Server zusammengelegt worden sind...

 mfg, Harper


----------



## Targon124 (11. September 2009)

ja


----------



## Geige (11. September 2009)

Gibt noch 3 Server
Drakenwald, Carroburg und Erengrad
wobei es *Gerüchte* gibt, dass sie Erengrad auch dicht machen wollen!


----------



## Skathloc (11. September 2009)

Von den Gerüchten habe ich nichts gehört und ich kanns auch nicht verstehen, zumindest im T4 isses mehr als voll. T2 und T3 sind leider etwas leer.

@TE: Die 3 Server sind eigentlich alle recht voll. Nur ob in den unteren Gebieten noch viel los ist hängt vom Server ab.
Auf Erengrad sind T2 und T3 wie gesagt fast komplett ausgestorben. Die meisten lassen sich diese Levelspanne im PVE durchbomben oder questen/grinden.
Auf Drakenwald scheint wenn ich mit meinem Twink da on bin mehr los zu sein in diesen Gebieten.


Demnächst ist allerdings Aion-Release und wie viele da dauerhaft abwandern kann keiner sagen.


----------



## Prokter (11. September 2009)

Ich habe auf allen 3 Servern Chars und kann nur sagen das sich die Server in nichts nachstehen. Auf jedem der drei Server gibt es genügend Spieler.
Von der Schließung Erengrads habe ich bisher noch gar nichts erfahren, kann ich mir auch schlecht vorstellen, denn dort ist auch nicht gerade wenig los.


----------



## Mr.Harper (11. September 2009)

Danke für die Antworten.
Muss mal gucken ob ich war jetzt wieder anfange oder nicht... zock gerade Aion beta und das ist auch ganz nett


----------



## Feuerwirbel (11. September 2009)

Mr.Harper schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten.
> Muss mal gucken ob ich war jetzt wieder anfange oder nicht... zock gerade Aion beta und das ist auch ganz nett


Du hast das böse a wort gesagt! Schande über dein Haupt


----------



## Berserkius (11. September 2009)

@Feuer der war jut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (11. September 2009)

ganz vorsichtiger trollversuch, würde ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

im übrigen, war drakenwald diese woche überhaupt auf hoch/hoch wie die wochen davor? habe die tage immer wieder reingeschaut und es stand immer mittel/mittel. immerhin scheinen die destros wieder ihre zahlenmässige überlegenheit ausspielen zu können, gratz dazu.


----------



## TheOtherGuy (11. September 2009)

Also auf Ehrengrad find ichs jetzt schon recht öde. Hab testweise wieder reaktiviert, aber da ist eigentlich kaum noch was los. Abends eingelggt und nach offenen Gruppen geschaut: Fehlanzeige. Destru scheint ja noch gut vertreten zu sein, aber bei der Order ist wirklich tote Hose. Auf ein T3 SC hab ich gestern den ganzen Abend gewartet, nichts. T2 ebenso. T4 gehe ich nicht in Szenarien, aber wie gesagt, wenn keine Warbands da offen sind kann ich gleich wieder ausloggen und in ner halben Stunde nochmal schaun, ob sich was tut.

Wie es auf den anderen beiden Servern ausschaut kann ich nicht sagen, für mich besteht aber im moment wirklich kein Grund zu verlängern.


----------



## Mr.Harper (11. September 2009)

@Virthu: nix trollversuch... ich hab einfach nur nachgefragt, weil ich keine Lust hab 13 euro auszugeben und dann auf einem fast leeren Server bin.
Und ich hab nur gesagt daas Aion ganz nett ist...


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (11. September 2009)

Carro oder Drakenwald da ist was los.. Auch im T1 T2 T3


----------



## Flexaroni (11. September 2009)

Meiner Ansicht nach könnten es ruhig ein paar weniger Leute sein, wenn das T4 immer so dicht gezergt wird, macht ich so gar keinen Spaß =(


----------



## Virthu (11. September 2009)

Mr.Harper schrieb:


> @Virthu: nix trollversuch... ich hab einfach nur nachgefragt, weil ich keine Lust hab 13 euro auszugeben und dann auf einem fast leeren Server bin.
> Und ich hab nur gesagt daas Aion ganz nett ist...


du könntest z.b. das "bitte bitte, spielen Sie 10 tage warhammer"-angebot auf war-seite annehmen und selber nachschauen, wie voll die server sind. vielleicht hast du auch noch eine email mit dem "bitte bitte, komme Sie für 10 tage zurück und spielen Sie ihre alten charaktere wieder"-angebot im postfach. ich hatte z.b. vor 2 monaten vom letzteren gebrauch gemacht.


----------



## HappyChaos (11. September 2009)

Also auf Drakenwald war zumindest einiges los die letzten Tage im unteren Tier,hab auch oft mitverfolgt,wie Kriegstrupps gegründet wurden um die Burgen zu holen,also komplett leer ist es doch sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Mr.Harper (11. September 2009)

@Virthu: Ne hab leider nichts derartiges im postfach


----------



## Shagkul (13. September 2009)

Auch auf Erengrad kann man durchaus in den unteren Tiers etwas organisieren und siehe da, plötzlich hat die Gegenseite auch einen KT am Start.

Sich hinzustellen und zu warten was geflogen kommt.... seien wir mal ehrlich, wann hat sowas das letzte mal funktioniert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Shagkul


----------



## Moronic (13. September 2009)

Da muss ich Shagkul beipflichten. Im T2 zB ist in letzter Zeit fast immer ORvR angesagt. Und im T3 kommt es auch auch immer wieder zu kleinen Scharmützeln die dann zu ausgewachsenen Schlachten führen, einziger Nachteil wie ich finde, die Order ist etwas besser vertreten. Szenarien laufen allerdings sehr schlecht, weil selten eins Zustande kommt.


----------



## Thanador (13. September 2009)

Also auf Drakenwald wird sogar im T2 orvr gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Aber ich hab manchmal das Gefühl, dass im T1 und T2 Szenarios öfter aufgehen als im T4, und sowieso dass zurzeit alle am twinken sind xD.


----------



## Prokter (13. September 2009)

Wie recht Thanador hat! 

Im T4 ging heute Mittag in 20 Minuten keins auf, also hab ich mir nen neuen Twink erstellt und hatte dort immer sofort ein Szenario offen =)


----------



## Ichweissnichts (13. September 2009)

Auf Carroburg versuche ich seit Freitag das Wochenendevent zu erfüllen. Ich habe gerade 15 von 20 Szenarien machen können, weshalb das ganze wohl aufgrund zu geringer Spieleranzahl platzt. Für mich führt die geringe Serverpopulation also schon dazu, dass die Events vollkommen für den Popo sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (13. September 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Sich hinzustellen und zu warten was geflogen kommt.... seien wir mal ehrlich, wann hat sowas das letzte mal funktioniert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



im krieg klappt sowas.


----------



## Brummbör (13. September 2009)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Auf Carroburg versuche ich seit Freitag das Wochenendevent zu erfüllen. Ich habe gerade 15 von 20 Szenarien machen können, weshalb das ganze wohl aufgrund zu geringer Spieleranzahl platzt. Für mich führt die geringe Serverpopulation also schon dazu, dass die Events vollkommen für den Popo sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Könnte auch dran liegen dass mal wieder was verbuggt ist und nur der tempel zu wenig aufgeht. siehe dazu auch thread im offi forum


----------



## gw1200 (14. September 2009)

Ich habe vor ca. 4 Wochen meinen Account reaktiviert und auf Drakenwald bei der Ordnung neu angefangen. Von T1 bis T3 ist immer was los. Es kommen auch relativ viele Neueinsteiger dazu nach der Gildenentwicklung zu urteilen (ohne offensive Werbung).


----------



## Pymonte (14. September 2009)

ja, Drakenwald ist echt super besucht, habe selber rerolled und 3 Leute neu mitgebracht (dazu noch 2 "alte" WAR Spieler). Wir werden demnächst unsere Gilde gründen und dann wieder im RvR unser Unwesen treiben. Derzeit gefällt mir das alles sehr, so hätte der Start von WAR sein müssen, ohne das starke Server cloning usw


----------



## Gernulf (14. September 2009)

In den letzten Tagen war auf Erengard einiges los im T2 und auch im T3! Glaube nicht das es nur Eintagsfliegen waren, sondern Einsteiger die nun soweit sind, Zweitcharakter oder die berufstätigen Spieler wie meine Wenigkeit, welche sich Zeit nehmen und jede Quest lesen und abarbeiten! Außerdem mache ich ja eh 75 PvP/RvR!


----------



## Ichweissnichts (15. September 2009)

Ich habe jetzt auch mal Drakenwald ausprobiert, und zumindest im T1 ist gut was los. Szenarien am laufenden Band, höchstens 2-3 Minuten Wartezeit. Ich hoffe mal, das geht so weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (15. September 2009)

ein blick in das offizielle drakenwald-forum offenbart ein paar interessante details. bin jedenfalls gespannt auf die nächten tage :-)


----------



## Blitzfritz (15. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen, ich kann nur aus Sicht eines Orderspielers berichten:

Drakenwald - ein Server, auf dem die Destro´s derzeit die absolute Übermacht darstellen. Nicht unbedingt vom Skill her - aber die Masse bringt auch einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Vorteil. 
Auf der Orderseite findet derzeit ein Ausverkauf statt - viele RR70+ haben aufgehört, viele schliessen sich gerade an - wen wundert es, wenn man auf den Kallender schaut. Wenn man sich mal die Mühe macht und Abends in die Serverübersicht schaut, kann man leicht feststellen, dass Order meistens niedrig bis (ab und zu mal mittel) und auf der Destroseite meistens hoch steht.

Was auf Orderseite derzeit noch Spass macht, ist in kleinen Gruppen Destronachrücker abfarmen - alles andere kann man knicken, da man eh fast ausschliesslich auf organisierte Bombergruppen trifft. Diese stehen dann meistens mit 2-3 KT´s vor dem KL und farmen alles ab, was rauskommt. Wie sich dann ein Kampfverlauf darstellt, kann sich wohl jeder vorstellen. 

Aus meiner Sicht kann ich nur sagen, dass WAR derzeit mit Volldampf auf den Eisberg zufährt, der Kapitän und die Offiziere haben das Schiff bereits verlassen - nur die Passagiere werden noch hingehalten, damit auch weiterhin Kohle in den Kessel kommt und das Schiff weiter fahren kann (das Zitat ist aus dem offiziellen Forum, weiss nur leider atm nicht von wem, trifft den Nagel aber auf den Kopf).

WAR ist ein Spiel mit ungeheuerem Potential, grad für Spieler, die das RvR lieben - aber was soll ich RvR in grossem Stil betreiben, wenn die Chancen auf Erfolg eh gegen Null tendieren. 
Was die Comm derzeit erlebt, ist eine Hinhaltetaktik, die sich seit Release nicht geändert hat - es werden Dinge versprochen, die nicht eingehalten werden - der Endgamecontent (Königskampf) ist immer noch nicht zugänglich und die Balance ist naja - reden wir nicht davon. 

idS


----------



## Ennart (15. September 2009)

Für alle die gerne auf Drakenwald anfangen wollen, wo viel los ist. Bitte nemmt die Ordnung jeder Destro mehr auf Drakenwald macht den Server mehr und mehr kaputt. Selbst die Urgesteine, die nie schlafen und aufhören wollten, sind so langsam gefrustet da die Ordnung nur da ist um den Destros etwas spass zu bringen. Leider. 


Gruß Ennart


----------



## Jarwid (15. September 2009)

Blitzfritz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich kann nur aus Sicht eines Orderspielers berichten:
> 
> Drakenwald - ein Server, auf dem die Destro´s derzeit die absolute Übermacht darstellen. Nicht unbedingt vom Skill her - aber die Masse bringt auch einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Vorteil.
> ...
> ...




Blablabla. Wieder mal so ein hellsehender Untergangsprophet und seine tiefgehenden Erkenntnisse.

Als die Order vor rd. 4 Wochen in der UV stand war das Forum voll mit überheblichen Kommentaren nach dem Motto wo denn die Destros wären und ob man auf Destroseite nicht auch mal den Arsch hochbekommen wolle, Destros sind alles kleine Mädchen und so weiter und so fort. Ein Teil der Destrofraktion stimmte in das Gewimmer ein und war fest der Meinung Order auf Drakenwald wäre nicht beizukommen.

Jetzt waren wir ein paar Mal in Altdorf, nun kommen wieder die geistreichen "Masse statt Klasse" Kommentare. Wie sich das doch immer wieder gleicht, eine Seite kriegt aufs Maul, natürlich ist dann die entsprechende Gegenseite zu stark, man droht damit aufzuhören, die WTJ löschen ihre Chars um nun bei der anderen Fraktion mitzumischen usw. usw. Dann ist wieder die Gegenseite am Zug und das Spiel geht von vorne los. Zwischendrin wird dann der Tod des Servers, des ganzen Spiels, ja des ganzen Warhammer Universums prophezeit. Diese ganze Rumgeheule zeugt von so einer unglaublichen geistigen Beschränktheit das ich ja sogar Mitleid empfinden würde, aber mittlerweile ist es einfach nur noch ärgerlich. Ich kann es wirklich nicht mehr hören bzw. lesen. 

Sorry Leute, aber diese Kommentare sind inzwischen nur noch armselig.

EDIT:



> Bitte nemmt die Ordnung jeder Destro mehr auf Drakenwald macht den Server mehr und mehr kaputt.



Ui, noch so ein geiler Spruch. Die Destro macht den Server kaputt weil wir RvR machen? Hm, interessantes Argument. Vor wenigen Wochen habt ihr die UV bis auf einen Stern zurückgekloppt. Und nun, ein paar Tage später willst du mir erzählen die Destros machen den Sever kaputt und ihr armen Ordies seit chancenlos? Aber du hast ja recht, wir haben alle unsere Destrofreunde angerufen, die haben sich dann alle schnell nen Spalta gemacht und bis auf 40 gelevelt damit wir euch mal so richtig den Hintern versohlen können. Ich hoffe ihr verzeiht mir, dass ich mich nicht bemühe hier mit ernsten Argumenten gegenzuhalten.


----------



## Virthu (15. September 2009)

naja, kommt davon wenn die destro jammerlappen order rerollen, weil bei uns angeblich alles besser und alles op ist. es hilft natürlich nicht, dass die drakenwald destros mit mehr als 3 tasten überfordert sind und nur noch bomber kts(!) am start haben.  keine ahung, warum sich die bws von dem destro gejammer einlullen haben lassen und dann lieber einzelschaden skillung nehmen, wenn man auf der gegenseite nur noch magus pull, spalta pull und faceroll aoe wiederfindet.

ansonsten ist die entwicklung toll, da könnte ich doch glatt wieder verleitet werden den account zu verlängern(naja, vielleicht... wenn da nicht etwas anderes gäbe ><). order + eine deutliche unterzahl ist eigentlich das beste spielerlebnis, was man haben kann. da müsste man sich eher glücklich schätzen, endlich in dieser lage zu sein. wenn nur noch das order ts laufen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: im destro forum ist das gleiche gejammer zu lesen, nur ein paar wochen zuvor :-) am besten wartet man die nächste und übernächste woche ab, dann dürfte es sich wieder einigermassen stabilisieren.


----------



## Miracolax (15. September 2009)

Jarwid schrieb:


> Als die Order vor rd. 4 Wochen in der UV stand  war das Forum voll mit überheblichen Kommentaren nach dem Motto wo denn  die Destros wären und ob man auf Destroseite nicht auch mal den Arsch  hochbekommen wolle, Destros sind alles kleine Mädchen und so weiter und  so fort. Ein Teil der Destrofraktion stimmte in das Gewimmer ein und  war fest der Meinung Order auf Drakenwald wäre nicht beizukommen.
> Jetzt waren wir ein paar Mal in Altdorf, nun  kommen wieder die geistreichen "Masse statt Klasse" Kommentare. Wie  sich das doch immer wieder gleicht, eine Seite kriegt aufs Maul,  natürlich ist dann die entsprechende Gegenseite zu stark, man droht  damit aufzuhören, die WTJ löschen ihre Chars um nun bei der anderen  Fraktion mitzumischen usw. usw. Dann ist wieder die Gegenseite am Zug  und das Spiel geht von vorne los. Zwischendrin wird dann der Tod des  Servers, des ganzen Spiels, ja des ganzen Warhammer Universums  prophezeit. Diese ganze Rumgeheule zeugt von so einer unglaublichen geistigen Beschränktheit das ich ja sogar Mitleid empfinden würde, aber mittlerweile ist es einfach nur noch ärgerlich. Ich kann es wirklich nicht mehr hören bzw. lesen.
> 
> Sorry Leute, aber diese Kommentare sind inzwischen nur noch armselig.



Nun, ist das die so hochgelobte und "reifere" WAR-Com, die doch das nonplusultra aller Com's sein soll/will? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Merke: Diese Com ist nicht besser oder schlechter wie jede andere Com, also nehmt mal so ab und an die kleine Trommel, schadet nix.


----------



## Pymonte (15. September 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Nun, ist das die so hochgelobte und "reifere" WAR-Com, die doch das nonplusultra aller Com's sein soll/will?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wow, wie toll du das Offensichtliche erkennst. Bist ja auch das beste negativ Beispiel für die AoC Community.

Btw hat das flamen ja auch ein bischen was mit Realmpride zu tun. Das war wie mit Kitau, der damals noch großspurig behauptet hatte, das BWs nicht OP sind, nach P1.2

Seit 1.3. höre ich allerdings gar nichts mehr von diesem Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blitzfritz (15. September 2009)

Jarwid schrieb:


> Blablabla. Wieder mal so ein hellsehender Untergangsprophet und seine tiefgehenden Erkenntnisse.
> 
> Als die Order vor rd. 4 Wochen in der UV stand war das Forum voll mit überheblichen Kommentaren nach dem Motto wo denn die Destros wären und ob man auf Destroseite nicht auch mal den Arsch hochbekommen wolle, Destros sind alles kleine Mädchen und so weiter und so fort. Ein Teil der Destrofraktion stimmte in das Gewimmer ein und war fest der Meinung Order auf Drakenwald wäre nicht beizukommen.
> 
> ...



Ausser rumgeflame hast Du wohl auch nichts auf der Pfanne - schau doch mal Abends, wenn Ihr Eure hochgelobten Altdorf-raids macht, auf die Serverpopulation!! - Vielleicht merkt dann auch so ein Fun-boy, wie Du anscheinend einer bist, dass die Destros nur durch ihre 2-3 fache Überlegenheit etwas reissen. Ausserdem - wer veranstaltet denn in den letzten 2 Tagen regelmässig Altdorf-Raids, wohlwissend, dass das Ally-TS nicht funktioniert und somit die Chance auf ein einigermassen organisiertes Spielen gegen 0 geht??
Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass die Destros den Server kaputt machen, ich habe nur festgestellt (wie viele meiner Gilden-/Allianzkollegen auch) dass wir einfach keinen Bock mehr drauf haben, uns von organisierten Bomber-KT´s platt machen zu lassen. Oder wo gehört bitte Skill dazu, wenn man mit der mindestens doppelten Anzahl an Spielern die anderen wegbombt? -- Deswegen farmen wir ja auch nur noch Nachzügler ab - da haben wir wenigstens die Chance, mal auf Gruppen zu treffen, die nicht zahlenmässig überlegen sind. Dann entscheidet nämlich der skill und dann kommt auch wieder Spass auf.


----------



## Miracolax (15. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Bist ja auch das beste negativ Beispiel für die AoC Community.



Ich (und viele andere) lasse halt auch Fehler und Mißstände auch als solche gelten, leide nicht an Realitätsverlust und bastel mir nicht laufend was zurecht so wie es die Antwort gerade erfordert, Hauptsache es ist auf Biegen und Brechen proWAR. Kleiner Unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerTingel (15. September 2009)

Blitzfritz schrieb:


> Drakenwald - ein Server, auf dem die Destro´s derzeit die absolute Übermacht darstellen. Nicht unbedingt vom Skill her ....



hahaha...einmal einen wertfreien kommentar bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sorry für ot.

um zum thema zu kommen: testet es an, jeder hat die möglichkeit. 
es gibt natürlich tage, da ist in niedrigeren tiers nichts los, aber meist tobt auch dort der krieg.
mfg


----------



## Pymonte (15. September 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Ich (und viele andere) lasse halt auch Fehler und Mißstände auch als solche gelten, leide nicht an Realitätsverlust und bastel mir nicht laufend was zurecht so wie es die Antwort gerade erfordert, Hauptsache es ist auf Biegen und Brechen proWAR. Kleiner Unterschied
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du das macht auch keiner bei WAR oder siehst du irgendwo Leute, die sagen: "Ja, die Performance Probleme sind toll und Stuck ist echt imba genial" ?

Eher versuchst du alles auf Biegen und Brechen conWAR darzustellen und das ist mal Realitätsverlust pur. Wie borniert muss man eigentlich sein, wenn man keine Konkurrenz dulden kann? Hast du Schwierigkeiten dich von WAR zu lösen, dass du es ständig in den Dreck ziehen musst oder bietet dir AoC doch nicht das tolle Spiel, dass du dir erhofft hast?
Irgendeinen rationalen Grund muss es ja haben, dass du ständig die WAR Spieler denunzierst und enervierende Beiträge über WAR verfässt. Und deine Beiträge sind definitiv nicht fundiert oder sinnvoll. Sondern meist nur bodenlose Behauptungen (z.B. das die 3 DE Server so gut wie leer sind) die einfach nur provozieren sollen. Kritik oder überhaupt ein sinnvoller Post sieht anders aus.


----------



## Hellbabe (15. September 2009)

@ Pymonte: Vielleicht hat er ja mit seiner Behauptung sogar recht..wenn er nachts um 5 alleine aufm Server ist bzw. sich die Population ansieht, wenn alle, die die RL haben, im Bett sind ;D


----------



## Miracolax (15. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Du das macht auch keiner bei WAR oder siehst du irgendwo Leute, die sagen: "Ja, die Performance Probleme sind toll und Stuck ist echt imba genial" ?


Mehr wie genug, wenn ich Zeit habe such ich dir ein paar raus..Sachen wie, naja ich hänge fest, aber wayne? Minifreezes sind da, aber wayne, Hauptsache PvP genial. Gibt genug Post hier.



			
				Pymonte schrieb:
			
		

> Wie borniert muss man eigentlich sein, wenn man keine Konkurrenz dulden kann?


lol, das ausgerechnet *du* das fragst???


----------



## 3lvi5 (15. September 2009)

Also ich will ja nichts sagen aber bei mir wird ,egal zu welcher Uhrzeit ich gucke, immer Mittel Mittel angezeigt (ich bin Primetime Spieler)..... naja vielleicht ist die Order auch Draken doch nicht so Zahlenmäßig unterlegen sondern eher umorganisiert ....


----------



## Teal (15. September 2009)

Hab hier mal was aufgeräumt... Manche sollten sich echt mal einen anderen Wortschatz aneignen ist ja unglaublich wie kindisch solch eine Diskussion verläuft. Reisst Euch etwas mehr zusammen, bitte...


----------



## Ennart (16. September 2009)

Jarwid schrieb:


> Ui, noch so ein geiler Spruch. Die Destro macht den Server kaputt weil wir RvR machen? Hm, interessantes Argument. Vor wenigen Wochen habt ihr die UV bis auf einen Stern zurückgekloppt. Und nun, ein paar Tage später willst du mir erzählen die Destros machen den Sever kaputt und ihr armen Ordies seit chancenlos? Aber du hast ja recht, wir haben alle unsere Destrofreunde angerufen, die haben sich dann alle schnell nen Spalta gemacht und bis auf 40 gelevelt damit wir euch mal so richtig den Hintern versohlen können. Ich hoffe ihr verzeiht mir, dass ich mich nicht bemühe hier mit ernsten Argumenten gegenzuhalten.



Ne das Open RvR geht langsam  vor die Hunde, weil die Chancengleichheit so aus dem Gleichgewicht geraten ist das man sich nichtmal mehr mit 2 Kts in ein Gebiet im T4 traut, da rennen nämlich schon  (hmm wieviel waren es gestern? achja) 4 1/2 FeindKT`s rum.
Ich habe weder gesagt das die Destros den Server kaputt machen noch sonstiges. Nein das Problem ist die Ausgeglichenheit der Fraktionen und die ist "leider" zur Zeit nicht gegegben. SIcherlich waren wir vor 4 Wochen in der UV und haben sie auf einen Stern runtergehauen. Doch auch da waren die Destros im T1 bis T3 in Überzahl und irgendwann wird selbst der Langsamste 40.  Solltest du gemerkt haben den deine Gilde scheint gut gewachsen zu sein.

Die Bitte richtete sich nur an die Spieler die gerne neu anfangen wollen auf Drakenwald, damit beide Partien wieder Spass am Spiel haben und eine nicht nur als lustige Spassmacher herhalten muss.

Ein guten Morgen

Ennart


----------



## Jarwid (16. September 2009)

Was ich damit sagen wollte ist folgendes: Vor wenigen Wochen waren die Destros diejenigen die am Jammern waren und von einer angeblichen Überlegenheit der Order zu berichten wussten. Und ja, die UV mit nur einem Stern zu sehen kann ganz schön demotivierend sein. Jetzt ist es plötzlich anders herum, ihr jammert es gäbe zu viele Destros. Die ganze Diskussion ist Quatsch und genauso alt wie das Spiel selbst. Das hab ich im letzten Jahr nun schon so oft gelesen, jedes mal wenn eine Fraktion Oberwasser hatte, schrie die andere das sie zahlenmäßig deutlich unterlegen sei. Ein paar Tage/Wochen später war es genau andersrum.

Die zeitweise Dominanz einer Fraktion hat weniger mit der Masse zu tun als mit Organisation und Motivation. Niemand kann mir erzählen das es innerhalb so kurzer Zeit ganz plötzlich entweder einen extremen Orderschwund oder extremen Destrozuwachs gegeben hat (Ausnahme Servertransfers, aber die gab es nicht). Und wenn du sagts ihr traut euch mit 2 Kt irgendwo nicht hin, ja dann klingt das eher nach Demotivation aber nicht nach zu wenig Spielern


EDIT: Du hast dich ja auf Gestern (Dienstag) berufen. Also als ich gestern on war (erst kurz nach 22 Uhr und auch nicht lange) da waren auf Drakenwald die Mehrheit der T4 Gebiete blau und eine unserer Festungen gerade von der Ordnung belagert. Vorgestern (Montag) dagegen hatten wir Allyraid und da war es anders rum. Also für mich sieht das eher nach einer guten Serverpopulation aus.


----------



## Ennart (16. September 2009)

Nagut dann bringen wir ein neues Beispiel. Siehe heute abend. (Mittwoch) Ordnung mittel / Destros hoch. Ansage von Goa. Und seid 13 Uhr halbherzige Festungattacken. Destros werden immer in Überzahl sein damit habe ich mich abgefunden, doch so langsam ist es nicht mehr lustig. 

Gruß Ennart

P.S.: Was Dienstag los war keine Ahnung. Ab 20 Uhr waren die Destros alle weg. *lacht*


----------



## Virthu (16. September 2009)

weniger jammern, mehr fresspolitur austeilen! bevor hier wer nur deshalb aufhören will, sollte er vermutlich sich im klaren sein, dass es woanders nicht besser wird. überall ist irgendwo eine seite zeitweise oder halt dauernd im vorteil. und wenn man auf der seite mit massenvorteil spielt, ists auch nicht besser, da man eh nur pve macht und sich um die feinde reissen muss.

edit: reikwald festung brennt, meine halbe gilde(21 leute zz online) macht grab des geierfürsten. lulz. als ob da ein destro-virus des pve-wahnsinns umgehen würde.


----------



## Churchak (16. September 2009)

Jarwid schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen wollte ist folgendes: Vor wenigen Wochen waren die Destros diejenigen die am Jammern waren und von einer angeblichen Überlegenheit der Order zu berichten wussten. Und ja, die UV mit nur einem Stern zu sehen kann ganz schön demotivierend sein. Jetzt ist es plötzlich anders herum, ihr jammert es gäbe zu viele Destros. Die ganze Diskussion ist Quatsch und genauso alt wie das Spiel selbst. Das hab ich im letzten Jahr nun schon so oft gelesen, jedes mal wenn eine Fraktion Oberwasser hatte, schrie die andere das sie zahlenmäßig deutlich unterlegen sei. Ein paar Tage/Wochen später war es genau andersrum.


naja vor 4 wochen war aber Ordnung ned zu jede Stunde an ner andern festung zugange und das quasi den ganzen Tag über und ka wenn ich wieder mal mit nem KT gegen 129 (heut abend gegen 21 uhr nach dem ich frisch aus dem glenzenden Weg gekommen bin und mir vergniffen hab in die Steinwacht zu gehn) antretten darf vergeht einem die lust nach dem XX Tag in folge die man das nun schon machen darf.
Die letzten Tage  spielten sich für mich meist so ab,einlogen schaun ob was geht,bissel mit dem hexer schaun ob man was machen kann meist nix unter 6+ leuten anzutreffen also ist man in ne festung gegangen die gerade wieder angegriffen wurde (bezeichnend ist da das man egal wielang der Angriff schon läuft ob zur PT oder wann auch immer man sich keine Sorgen mehr machen muss ned rein zu kommen da inzwichen immer plätze frei sind) da 5-10 minuten was zu tun gehabt entweder die festung ist bisdahin gefallen weil keine 2 Grp Deffer drin sind oder die feinde sind verjagt und kommen ned mehr wieder sprich es stehen einem 50 aufregende minuten bevor die man nun tot schlagen muss (es sei den man geht nach den 10 Minuten aus der festung aber da es schon paarmal vorgekommen ist das 10 minuten vor ablauf der zeit noch mal Feinde gekommen sind ist das immer mit nem mulmigen Gefühl verbunden) . Meist wird in der zeit dann die nächste festung gelockt so das man nun die Wahl hat dahinzugehn und 10 minuten bissel was tun kann oder man geht ins gerade zurückgelockte Gebiet wo aber schon 4KT + destros rumeiern und man eh keine Sonne sieht.Spätestens nach dem 2. festungs deff lock ich meist aus da es mir spätestens da zu doof wird in ne 3. Festung zu gehn.
SC sind aus sicht eines Orders imo auch fürn Arsch da es imo nur noch Bomergrubbel Grp auf Destroseite zu geben scheint. Imo hat es den anschein das 90% der guten Ordergrp die bissel gegenhalten konnten zu Aion verschwunden sind im gegenzug aber auf Destroseite keine Abgänge waren.
Um zum Schluss zu kommen imo ist RvR auf Draken für mich recht ermüdent da man gar ned soviel Moral aufbaun kann wie man bräuchte um das XXX umgezergt werden von 12 + gegnern bei meinem hexer zu kompensieren irgendwann läst da halt auch die freude da noch einen mitgenommen zu haben stark nach.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (16. September 2009)

So, jetzt habe ich ein wenig Anfangserfahrung auf Drakenwald (Ordnung natürlich nach den Bitten hier im Thread).

Tank angefangen. PUH! Heilung ist ein Fremdwort. Entweder es gibt keine Heiler, oder man begegnet Erzmagiern, die DD spielen wollen. Ok, können und dürfen sie ja, hindert das sie aber daran, wenigstens in den Kampfpausen mal ein Hot springen zu lassen?

Also selber Heiler gespielt. Dann rennen eben 4 wild fuchtelnde Spalta auf einen zu, und die eigenen Leuten an denen vorbei nach vorne. Schwups.....da hat man auch schon Pause. Die Spalta-Spieler drücken übrigens wirklich nur 1 Taste, selbst wenn man das einzige Ziel auf weiter Flur ist, wird nur AE-Schaden gefuchtelt. Eine typische Zerstörungsgruppe im Szenario besteht aus 4x Spalta, 2xSchami, 3xZelot plus Tanks oder Hexenkriegerinnen.

Naja, wat solls, Maschinist angefangen. Jetzt schieße ich halt immer wild auf Heiler, um die zu töten (wenn denn mal jemand hilft) oder sie wenigstens zu zwingen, ihre Heilung auf sich selber zu konzentrieren.

Ich spiele jetzt einfach vor mich hin, und lache nur noch, wenn wieder einmal 2DD auf den Spalta schlagen, während dieser von 4 Heilern locker flockig nebenbei am Leben gehalten wird.
Und wenn man mit 3 Leuten einen Punkt verteidigt, und ebenfalls 3 Gegner (2 Tank 1 Zelot) auftauchen, dann schlägt der Hexenjäger eben auf den einen Tank ein, während ich verzweifelt versuche, erst einmal den Heiler auszuschalten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (23. September 2009)

das Normal in T1 - T2. T3 und T4 wird es anspruchsvoller, Da wird auch vernünftig gespielt :-)


----------



## Rorgak (23. September 2009)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> So, jetzt habe ich ein wenig Anfangserfahrung auf Drakenwald (Ordnung natürlich nach den Bitten hier im Thread).
> 
> Tank angefangen. PUH! Heilung ist ein Fremdwort. Entweder es gibt keine Heiler, oder man begegnet Erzmagiern, die DD spielen wollen. Ok, können und dürfen sie ja, hindert das sie aber daran, wenigstens in den Kampfpausen mal ein Hot springen zu lassen?
> 
> ...



Hm ersetyt du jetzt Ordnung durch Zerst;rung dann hast du das beschrieben was bei uns abgeht xD. Nur meisten sind bei uns weniger Heiler da, w'hrenddessen man oft auf 5 Ordi Heiler und 5 BWs im T2 SZ trifft die einen dann weg bomben.
Bei uns kloppen die DDs auch mit Vorliebe auf [berheilte Klassen anstatt auf die Heiler zu gehen, ist leider so oder im KT sind 4 Gruppen,  GRuppe 1 3 Heiler GRuppe 3 4 Heiler GRuppe 2 und 3 keine Heiler man fragt mal freundlich nach ob man die Heiler umverteilen m;chte dann kommt entweder gar nix oder @ das sind keine Heiler sondern DDs....da hilft nur KT verlassen questen ne kleine GRuppe suchen oder ausloggen  umloggen.


----------



## Astravall (23. September 2009)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> So, jetzt habe ich ein wenig Anfangserfahrung auf Drakenwald (Ordnung natürlich nach den Bitten hier im Thread).
> 
> Tank angefangen. PUH! Heilung ist ein Fremdwort. Entweder es gibt keine Heiler, oder man begegnet Erzmagiern, die DD spielen wollen. Ok, können und dürfen sie ja, hindert das sie aber daran, wenigstens in den Kampfpausen mal ein Hot springen zu lassen?
> 
> ...



Da hilft nur eines: Ne nette Gilde mit Allianz suchen und mit diesen Leuten etwas auf die Beine stellen. Das ist wesentlich nervenschonender und erfolgreicher.
Ich habe es auch aufgegeben in den Szenarios Tipps zu geben. Es wird einem nicht gedankt man wird sogar noch beschimpft.

MfG Michael


----------



## HappyChaos (23. September 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Da hilft nur eines: Ne nette Gilde mit Allianz suchen und mit diesen Leuten etwas auf die Beine stellen. Das ist wesentlich nervenschonender und erfolgreicher.
> Ich habe es auch aufgegeben in den Szenarios Tipps zu geben. Es wird einem nicht gedankt man wird sogar noch beschimpft.
> 
> MfG Michael


Joa,kenn ich,man schreit "Mitte deffen,defft den Träger,defft das oder jenes,wieso lauft ihr zum Leuchtturm hin,während Order Festung überrent?" Standartantworten waren wüste Beschimpfungen oder geistreiche Antworten,wie auf meine Frage beispielsweise vorhin dann: "Angeln"-"Danke für die geistreiche Antwort..." "Gern geschehen."
So etwas nimmt einem sehr oft die Lust,der Gruppe dann überhaupt noch zu helfen,zu heilen,zu guarden oder what ever.Aber dann wird wiederrum geweint,dass das dann fehlt.Ein Teufelskreis...


----------



## Sordak (24. September 2009)

Das die Spieler auf beiden seiten zurück gegangen sind ist kein WUnder.zum einen gucken sich viele AION an,zum andern sind viele Spieler unglücklich das es im Endgame immer noch nicht weiter geht.GdG ist verbugged und Step 2 in UV/Altdorf ist auch nicht zu erreichen.Daher sind viele,grade auf Order seite immo am Twinken oder machen Pause.

Das andere und das ist der Grund warum Destro auf Draken immo so überlegen ist,wer zuerst den zerg ins Rollen bringt hat schon gewonnen.Ich erinner mal an die Ferien zeit,die Order war schon morgens massiv unterwegs sodas sich bis mittags schon en Zerg von 100+ Spielern gebildet hatte,wärend auf destro seite mit glück 1-2 KTs zu stande kahmen.Das hatte sich dann bis abends so hochgespielt das abends locker 200+ Ordis unterwegs waren die alles niedergemacht haben.hinzu kahmen dann noch die geplanten raids um die mittagszeit.Da lief auf Destro seite 0.jeder versuch etwas entgegen zu setzten endete im gnadenlosen niederwalzen.
Jetzt sind die ferien vorbei,viele der Ordis machen pause,sind verärgert über den verbuggten endgame content und das selbe spiel beginnt von vorne.die destros fangen morgens schon an und sind bis zum nachmittag nicht mehr auf zu halten.hinzu kommen noch 1-2 geplante raids die woche.


----------



## Churchak (24. September 2009)

naja jetzt rennen halt schon wieder 2 kts Destros rum,aber wat solls hab heut schon paar nette dinge erlebt und es scheint das zumindest am Vormittag langsam mal wieder Paar mehr Heiler im t4 auf Orderseite rumrennen.Mich würds freun es ist nun mal die Hölle wenn man nur einen Heiler pro grp hat und dann selbiger heiler noch ist. ^^
Naja 1-3 Wochen noch dann rennen eh nur noch die ganz Harten auf Orderseite rum und dann wirds übel für Destros dann gibts Fressedick im Familienpaket für Derstros. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorekantonidas (24. September 2009)

Noch 3 deutsche Server? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich habe im April 2009 völlig frustriert mit WAR aufgehört (serverlags und der damals recht schwache Endcontent haben mich zum Aufhören bewegt).

Wie schaut's allgemein mit den alten Problemen wie Serverabstürzen kurz vor der Einnahme der Keeps aus? Wurde das alles behoben?


----------



## Hellbabe (25. September 2009)

Serverabstürze bzw. Zonenabsturz gibts kaum noch...im letzten halben Jahr vielleicht einen gehabt....und naja Entcontent dank kleinen AoE nerv etwas besser geworden...aber solange nur Bombergrps rumlaufen eher sinnlos und langweilig (immer noch). Wobei irgendwann kommt ja ein awersome Patch *hust*.


----------



## Thorekantonidas (25. September 2009)

Aaaah...also alles noch beim Alten...die Order tritt mit 3-5 Feuerzauberern an die 2-3 Heiler im Rücken haben und äschern alles und jeden ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es hat sich also nichts geändert,hehehehe.
Der Endcontent war wirklich nicht prickelnd: im Kreis reiten und Burgen einnehmen.


----------



## Hellbabe (25. September 2009)

nicht mehr wirklich brauchst schon noch wat mehr als nur die brutzler. So toll bomben die net mehr, alleine schon, das der dmg auf der fläche nur noch von einer zählt . Mit meinem Schwerti bleib ich bei den Sorcbomben, Gruben etc. gelangweilt stehen, weil se mit heal im Rücken, nur noch mein Rüstung etwas aufheizen. Aber Kreisraiden naja.


----------



## Pymonte (25. September 2009)

Thorekantonidas schrieb:


> Aaaah...also alles noch beim Alten...die Order tritt mit 3-5 Feuerzauberern an die 2-3 Heiler im Rücken haben und äschern alles und jeden ein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Definitiv nicht. Kreisraiden gibts schon lange nicht mehr, allein weil ein Burgendef sich mehr lohnt, als eine leere Burg einzunehmen. Das einzige was dir passieren kann ist, dass man von einem vom Feind dominierten gebiet in ein anderes abzieht. Aber selbst da dauerts nicht lange, bis einen die Schlacht wieder einholt.
Bombergruppen sind immer noch recht stark, wobei im Oktober ja 1.3.2 kommt und damit nochmal ein Classbalancing und ein CC nerf (den vor allem die BWs nötig haben).
Die BW-Nuker sind derzeit nur so stark, da sie den M2 Stun haben und somit eine Gruppe lahmlegen und dann in Ruhe AoE fahren können. Mit 1.3.2 wird der Stun zu einem mezz, wandert höher in den Moralfähigkeiten (M3 oder 4 sogar) und Stuns im allgemeinen halten dann auch nur noch 2-3 sek, statt 5 wie bisher.


----------



## Brummbör (25. September 2009)

so so kreisraiden gibts nicht mehr..... was für ein spiel spielst du genau?

ich verlink einfach mal nen thread aus dem offi forum bevor es hier wieder heisst: nur geflame, stimmt alles gar nicht und alles supa.

http://forums.war-europe.com/warhammeronli...thread.id=21227

denk damit ist alles gesagt zum zustand im t4 auf drakenwald.


----------



## Pymonte (25. September 2009)

Brummbör schrieb:


> so so kreisraiden gibts nicht mehr..... was für ein spiel spielst du genau?
> 
> ich verlink einfach mal nen thread aus dem offi forum bevor es hier wieder heisst: nur geflame, stimmt alles gar nicht und alles supa.
> 
> ...



schön das du Verlinken kannst, das hast nur leider keinerlei Bezug zum Thema oder auch nur Ansatzweise eine Ahnung, wie es auf Drakenwald steht.

Kreisraiden heißt, beide Parteien sind in einer Zone und holen sich die Keeps, ohne das der Gegner gegenwehr bietet und lassen diesen dann auch wieder zurückerobern um max. Renown zu bekommen. Das geschieht schon seit Monaten nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Indem Fall steht Kreisraiden dafür, dass es zu wenig Gegner gibt, um einen Ernsthaften Widerstand aufzubauen. Wobei der Thread das auch etwas überspitzt darstellt. Derzeit ist Destro auf Drakenwald sehr stark, Order verliert eben öfter. Allerdings ist das mehr ein Spielerproblem und keins von WAR. Und die Ordnung auf Drakenwald greift auch öfter auch mal Festungen an, ist eben nur nicht so erfolgreich wie die Destros. Ich sehe es ja täglich im SoR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (25. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> schön das du Verlinken kannst, das hast nur leider keinerlei Bezug zum Thema oder auch nur Ansatzweise eine Ahnung, wie es auf Drakenwald steht.
> 
> Kreisraiden heißt, beide Parteien sind in einer Zone und holen sich die Keeps, ohne das der Gegner gegenwehr bietet und lassen diesen dann auch wieder zurückerobern um max. Renown zu bekommen. Das geschieht schon seit Monaten nicht mehr
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich nicht so. Fraktionsbalance ist sehr wohl etwas, das auch in der Spielmechanik berücksichtigt werden muss und ist somit definitiv ein Problem von WAR. Den Leuten, die keinen Spaß daran haben ständig nur  zu unterliegen, dies vorzuwerfen ist keine besonders gute vorgehensweise oder Lösung. WAR lebt - wie jedes PVP Spiel von einer halbwegs vernünftigen Fraktionsbalance. Ist diese nicht gegeben, hört eine Seite früher oder später aus Frust auf und die andere Seite in der Folge aus Langeweile.


----------



## Virthu (25. September 2009)

wie ist die serverauslastung so gegen 20 uhr denn?


----------



## Brummbör (25. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> schön das du Verlinken kannst, das hast nur leider keinerlei Bezug zum Thema oder auch nur Ansatzweise eine Ahnung, wie es auf Drakenwald steht.
> 
> Kreisraiden heißt, beide Parteien sind in einer Zone und holen sich die Keeps, ohne das der Gegner gegenwehr bietet und lassen diesen dann auch wieder zurückerobern um max. Renown zu bekommen. Das geschieht schon seit Monaten nicht mehr
> 
> ...



klar hat das bezug zum thema. als destro kannst nichts anderes machen wie kreisraiden. auf festungsangriffe haben die wenigsten lust sonst müsste man ja doch irgendwann nach altdorf. trotz awesome patch 1.3.1 ist hauptstadt noch immer langweilig und step 2 gar nicht zu erreichen.
woher willst du wissen wie es seit monaten auf draken ist? rerollt hast ja erst vor paar wochen.
und was anderes als verlinken kann man ja hier im forum kaum noch. wenn mal ein negativer thread erstellt wird springen jedesmal die gleichen aus ihren löchern, erzählen was von den immer gleichen flames die sie nicht mehr lesen wollen und eine seite später macht ein mod das ganze zu und der thread verschwindet in der versenkung. und dann behaupten die gleichen im offi forum sie würden gerne diskutieren......


----------



## Pymonte (25. September 2009)

Brummbör schrieb:


> klar hat das bezug zum thema. als destro kannst nichts anderes machen wie kreisraiden. auf festungsangriffe haben die wenigsten lust sonst müsste man ja doch irgendwann nach altdorf. trotz awesome patch 1.3.1 ist hauptstadt noch immer langweilig und step 2 gar nicht zu erreichen.


Das hat dennoch nix mit dem Kreisraiden zu tun. Da immer noch die 2. Partei fehlt, welche mitmacht und es toleriert.



> woher willst du wissen wie es seit monaten auf draken ist? rerollt hast ja erst vor paar wochen.


Na zum Glück habe ich schon Twinks seit 7 Monaten auf Drakenwald wegen eines Kumpels und nun meinen Main dort. Aber schon korrekt der Ansatz, hätte klappen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> und was anderes als verlinken kann man ja hier im forum kaum noch. wenn mal ein negativer thread erstellt wird springen jedesmal die gleichen aus ihren löchern, erzählen was von den immer gleichen flames die sie nicht mehr lesen wollen und eine seite später macht ein mod das ganze zu und der thread verschwindet in der versenkung. und dann behaupten die gleichen im offi forum sie würden gerne diskutieren......



Jop und umgekehrt das gleiche. Kaum schreibt man irgendwo, das WAR nicht "scheiße" ist, dann kommen immer die gleichen aus ihren Höhlen und verlinken irgendwelche Threads zu anderen Topics (btw, ja es gibt genug negativ Threads im offi Forum. Leider eben nur keiner zum angesprochenen Thema, da liegt der Hund begraben.) und provozieren ohne Grund, da sie meist eh nicht mehr spielen und es sie auch gar nicht interessiert, wie sich das Spiel entwickelt.

@OldboyX
Ja, da kann aber keiner was dagegen machen. Vor Spielerschwankungen ist nun mal kein Spiel sicher und es gibt auch keine 100% Lösung dafür.
Aion hat die Spielersperre. Hat Vor- und Nachteile, allerdings bleiben die Fraktionen erstmal auf ungefähr gleichem Niveau.

Wenn dann aber nach X Monaten 35%der Elyos abspringen und nur 10% der Asmodier, dann hat man auch hier ein Ungleichgewicht. NPC Fraktionen dürfen mMn nicht zu stark sein. Sie sollten kleine Spielerdifferenzen ausgleichen, nicht eine eigene Armee stellen können.

Wobei man sich da ja auch in WAR Gedanken macht:



> When is the next major patch scheduled to be released?
> 
> The next major update will be 1.3.2. We just code-locked on it yesterday, so it's off for testing now. Nothing's ever final until it's released, but we're currently looking at these areas for 1.3.2:
> 
> ...



Wie das nun genau aussieht oder sich auswirkt, weiß ich natürlich auch noch nicht. Aber ich kann mir vorstellen, das Spieler mit niedrigem Level sich einen Buff kaufen (?) können um im oberen RvR mitmischen zu können. Oder was ganz anderes^^


----------



## OldboyX (25. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> @OldboyX
> Ja, da kann aber keiner was dagegen machen. Vor Spielerschwankungen ist nun mal kein Spiel sicher und es gibt auch keine 100% Lösung dafür.
> Aion hat die Spielersperre. Hat Vor- und Nachteile, allerdings bleiben die Fraktionen erstmal auf ungefähr gleichem Niveau.
> 
> Wenn dann aber nach X Monaten 35%der Elyos abspringen und nur 10% der Asmodier, dann hat man auch hier ein Ungleichgewicht. NPC Fraktionen dürfen mMn nicht zu stark sein. Sie sollten kleine Spielerdifferenzen ausgleichen, nicht eine eigene Armee stellen können.



Ich finde die Sperre ist wenigstens ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Statistisch gesehen ist die Chance dann, dass bei einer Seite massiv Spieler abspringen und bei der anderen nicht sehr gering. Vor allem, wenn die Server gut gefüllt sind, denn da sind einfach zu viele verschiedene Leute beteiligt und welche Faktoren auch immer Leute zum Aufhören bewegen, sie betreffen auf jeden Fall beide Fraktionen gleichermaßen.

Generell ist das ein typisches Beispiel dafür, wie man der quängelnden Masse zu ihrem eigenen Wohl auch mal den sauren Apfel geben muss. Eine Tugend, die bei MMOs leider absolut selten geworden ist. Die Foren sind voll von Heul-Threads wegen der Warteschlangen und von Heul-threads der Möchtegern-Asmodier die auf keinem deutschen Server mehr einen Charakter erstellen dürfen weil sie überall das Übergewicht haben. Doch am Ende wird NCSoft Recht behalten was die Warteschlangen betrifft  - wenn erstmal 2 Wochen vorüber sind in denen 90% der Spieler gleichzeitig auf den Server wollen und, dass Fraktionsbalance extrem wichtig ist versteht eigentlich auch jeder, nur eben nicht mehr sobald man selbst derjenige ist, der keinen Asmodier mehr erstellen darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (25. September 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich finde die Sperre ist wenigstens ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Statistisch gesehen ist die Chance dann, dass bei einer Seite massiv Spieler abspringen und bei der anderen nicht sehr gering. Vor allem, wenn die Server gut gefüllt sind, denn da sind einfach zu viele verschiedene Leute beteiligt und welche Faktoren auch immer Leute zum Aufhören bewegen, sie betreffen auf jeden Fall beide Fraktionen gleichermaßen.
> 
> Generell ist das ein typisches Beispiel dafür, wie man der quängelnden Masse zu ihrem eigenen Wohl auch mal den sauren Apfel geben muss. Eine Tugend, die bei MMOs leider absolut selten geworden ist. Die Foren sind voll von Heul-Threads wegen der Warteschlangen und von Heul-threads der Möchtegern-Asmodier die auf keinem deutschen Server mehr einen Charakter erstellen dürfen weil sie überall das Übergewicht haben. Doch am Ende wird NCSoft Recht behalten was die Warteschlangen betrifft  - wenn erstmal 2 Wochen vorüber sind in denen 90% der Spieler gleichzeitig auf den Server wollen und, dass Fraktionsbalance extrem wichtig ist versteht eigentlich auch jeder, nur eben nicht mehr sobald man selbst derjenige ist, der keinen Asmodier mehr erstellen darf
> 
> ...


jap, das Feature wäre jetzt bei WAR auch nicht schlecht. Wobei sich mein Beispiel eher auf ein neues MMO (egal welches) bezog, welches dann eben unterschiedlich stark Leute abzieht. Und es kann immer solche Situationen geben.


----------



## pulla_man (26. September 2009)

ja ganz genau, war brauch ncoh ne warteschlange oder ne erstellsperre, sind ja auch noch soviele spieler die neu anfangen. gleich erzählste mir wieder wieviele neue doch im t2 auf drakenwald sind und dass ich keine ahnung habe


----------



## Pymonte (26. September 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> ja ganz genau, war brauch ncoh ne warteschlange oder ne erstellsperre, sind ja auch noch soviele spieler die neu anfangen. gleich erzählste mir wieder wieviele neue doch im t2 auf drakenwald sind und dass ich keine ahnung habe



denke du willst nicht mehr mit mir diskutieren? Oo Geschweige denn, dass ich mit deiner Aussage nicht mal was anfangen kann, da sie keinen Bezug zu meinen hat. Und erstell dir doch selber einen Twink auf Draken und schau dich um. Ich hab nie gesagt das viele Leute neu anfangen (also im Vergleich zu früher). Sondern, dass immer noch Leute neu beginnen und es eben nicht nur eine Stammcomm. gibt und keine neuen Spieler. Und es sind eben nicht nur 1 Neuer auf 3 Twinks, sondern eher 1 - 2 Neue auf 1 Twink.


----------



## Thorekantonidas (26. September 2009)

Brummbör schrieb:


> so so kreisraiden gibts nicht mehr..... was für ein spiel spielst du genau?
> 
> ich verlink einfach mal nen thread aus dem offi forum bevor es hier wieder heisst: nur geflame, stimmt alles gar nicht und alles supa.
> 
> ...




Hmmm, dumme Sache das da ich doch eine Hexenkriegerin auf Drakenwald hatte/habe. Anfänglich war ich auch begeistert von WAR aber nach 7 Monaten (also im April 2009) hat mich dann der MMORPG-Alltag eingeholt und die Serverabstürze sorgten dafür das ich meinen WAR-Account auf Eis gelegt habe. Aber dank buffed bin ich dennoch recht gut informiert...eine Rückkehr ist also nicht ganz ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Virthu (26. September 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> wie ist die serverauslastung so gegen 20 uhr denn?


sag mal bitter einer.


----------



## Pymonte (26. September 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> sag mal bitter einer.



ich schau heut Abend mal, ok? 

derzeit ist gerade
Carro:
niedrig/mittel
Erengrad:
niedrig/niedrig (aber der Server wird ja schon länger als Zombie beschrieben^^)
Drakenwald:
mittel/mittel

aber es ist auch grad Samstag Nachmittag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pulla_man (26. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> denke du willst nicht mehr mit mir diskutieren? Oo Geschweige denn, dass ich mit deiner Aussage nicht mal was anfangen kann, da sie keinen Bezug zu meinen hat. Und erstell dir doch selber einen Twink auf Draken und schau dich um. Ich hab nie gesagt das viele Leute neu anfangen (also im Vergleich zu früher). Sondern, dass immer noch Leute neu beginnen und es eben nicht nur eine Stammcomm. gibt und keine neuen Spieler. Und es sind eben nicht nur 1 Neuer auf 3 Twinks, sondern eher 1 - 2 Neue auf 1 Twink.



ich diskutier ja auch nicht mehr mit dir, ich schmeiss meine meinungen rein um deine "alles-ist-schön-und-gut"-ansprachen bisschen zu flamen und das wars


----------



## Pymonte (26. September 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> ich diskutier ja auch nicht mehr mit dir, ich schmeiss meine meinungen rein um deine "alles-ist-schön-und-gut"-ansprachen bisschen zu flamen und das wars



schade so ein Niveau bei einem Studenten zu erleben :/


----------



## pulla_man (26. September 2009)

da ja alle studenten klugscheissende, eloquente und kniggefreundliche musterschüler sein müssen. als wenn heute nicht jeder studieren kann der nen abi hat. und nen abi ist heute nicht mehr schwer zu erreichen.

hab ich mich damit selbst geflamed? JA. stört mich das? Nein.


----------



## Thurgom (26. September 2009)

Leute aufgrund ihrer Position im RL einzuschätzen ist eh zwecklos. 

Meistens sind es die größten RL-Pfeifen, die außer guten Noten nichts auf die Reihe bekommen, im Internet aber ganz groß sind, wenns ums flamen geht :-)

Muss sich natürlich niemand angesprochen fühlen hier !


----------



## Dominau (26. September 2009)

Thurgom schrieb:


> Leute aufgrund ihrer Position im RL einzuschätzen ist eh zwecklos.
> 
> Meistens sind es die größten RL-Pfeifen, die außer guten Noten nichts auf die Reihe bekommen, im Internet aber ganz groß sind, wenns ums flamen geht :-)
> 
> Muss sich natürlich niemand angesprochen fühlen hier !



Stimmt leider. Das nervt mich auch an den meisten Foren oder Spielen.
Du versuchst mit jemandem normal zu reden und bekommst nur .....
Naja, wir sind leicht vom Thema abgekommen.


----------



## Hellbabe (26. September 2009)

Poulation um 20.15 Carro/Draken jeweils beide Seiten mittel, Erengard leider niedrig heute, sonst auch eigendlich unter der Woche mittel. Man darf ja auch net vergessen es is Wochenende und Leute haben auch nen RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (26. September 2009)

danke für die antworten.


----------



## Shagkul (26. September 2009)

Ich glaube ja nicht, dass der Hype um die Konkurrenz bleibt und einige jetzt nur mal Testen.

Denn was ich so auf den Livestreams gesehen habe, alles wirklich toll und nett gemacht. Aber ich bin schon abgekommen, es mal anzuspielen.

Vielleicht wenn die ersten im Endgame sind, dann wirds noch mal interessant.

Von daher denke ich, der Populationsstand *aller* MMOS ist im Moment keine endgültige Sache.


----------



## Wuced (26. September 2009)

Also bei uns in der Gilde zb ist es momentan so die ganzen guten Leute mit RR70-80 twinken oder spielen Scs weil RvR null Spaß mehr bringt letzte woche ham wir es versucht Imperium Festung wird angegriffen wir reiten nach Caledor schwup Zone Crash danek das wars dann wieder mit RvR  ich spiele nebenbei auch Aion und habe dort viele gute Drakenwalder Ordies gesehen die momentan halt fehlen.Hoffe die spielen wie ich auch nru nebenbei Aion und hören nicht auf mti War denn wenn das alles nicht so Buggy wär wärs ja n schönes spiel
MFG


----------



## Mulgor (27. September 2009)

Wuced schrieb:


> Also bei uns in der Gilde zb ist es momentan so die ganzen guten Leute mit RR70-80 twinken oder spielen Scs weil RvR null Spaß mehr bringt letzte woche ham wir es versucht Imperium Festung wird angegriffen wir reiten nach Caledor schwup Zone Crash danek das wars dann wieder mit RvR  ich spiele nebenbei auch Aion und habe dort viele gute Drakenwalder Ordies gesehen die momentan halt fehlen.Hoffe die spielen wie ich auch nru nebenbei Aion und hören nicht auf mti War denn wenn das alles nicht so Buggy wär wärs ja n schönes spiel
> MFG



jop wär echt schade um das Game... leider ham dies mal wieder komplett verpatched, naja kamma halt nix machn außer mal ABO abschalten un warten ob sich noch was tut, so is das ganze witzlos un laufend nen neuen Twink hoch zu ziehn, hat irgendwie auch net dauerhaft sinn.

Vielleicht schlafen die bei Mythic ja net wirklich und mitm nächsten Patch kommt der Spielspaß vielleicht auch wieder, dann vielleicht auch wieder ein paar Spieler. Schaun wa ma.


----------



## OldboyX (27. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> denke du willst nicht mehr mit mir diskutieren? Oo Geschweige denn, dass ich mit deiner Aussage nicht mal was anfangen kann, da sie keinen Bezug zu meinen hat. Und erstell dir doch selber einen Twink auf Draken und schau dich um. Ich hab nie gesagt das viele Leute neu anfangen (also im Vergleich zu früher). Sondern, dass immer noch Leute neu beginnen und es eben nicht nur eine Stammcomm. gibt und keine neuen Spieler. Und es sind eben nicht nur 1 Neuer auf 3 Twinks, sondern eher 1 - 2 Neue auf 1 Twink.



1:1 Neue vs Twinks (oder Leute die nur testen oder von anderen Servern kommen) ist glaube ich kein realistisches Szenario. So viele Leute fangen WAR nicht mehr an.


----------



## Pymonte (27. September 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> 1:1 Neue vs Twinks (oder Leute die nur testen oder von anderen Servern kommen) ist glaube ich kein realistisches Szenario. So viele Leute fangen WAR nicht mehr an.



also im T1/2 war es so. Ist natürlich nur auf den Stoß Spieler zu beziehen, den ich mitgelevelt habe. Und die ursprüngliche Aussage zu dem Thema T1-3 überarbeiten war ja von einigen: "muss nicht, da eh keine neuen Spieler mehr ins Spiel kommen." Und das habe ich nicht so erlebt.


----------



## Thoriumobi (28. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> also im T1/2 war es so. Ist natürlich nur auf den Stoß Spieler zu beziehen, den ich mitgelevelt habe. Und die ursprüngliche Aussage zu dem Thema T1-3 überarbeiten war ja von einigen: "muss nicht, da eh keine neuen Spieler mehr ins Spiel kommen." Und das habe ich nicht so erlebt.



Leute, WAR is Geschichte. Wems gefällt, der spielts noch, aber neu kommt sicher keiner mehr. ^^


----------



## Peithon (29. September 2009)

Finde, dass es zur Zeit wenige Posts in den Foren über War gibt und vor allem nur noch ganz wenige, die positiv sind. Drakenwald wird wohl zur Zeit von der Zerstörung überrant, auf Erengrad ist nichts mehr los. Das sind alles keine positiven Meldungen. Zur Zeit sieht es so aus, dass War auf deutschen Servern zu einem RvR-Spiel ohne Gegner wird. Das wird nicht lange funktionieren. Ich hoffe, dass es bald europäische Server gibt, bei denen man zu jeder Uhrzeit einloggen kann und immer noch Szenarien aufgehen und Aktivität im RvR herrscht.


----------



## Teal (29. September 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Leute, WAR is Geschichte. Wems gefällt, der spielts noch, aber neu kommt sicher keiner mehr. ^^


WAR ist sicherlicht noch nicht "Geschichte". Leider wurden hier einige Fehler gemacht, das ist richtig. Jedoch denke ich nicht, dass WAR in naher Zukunft komplett aussterben wird. Auch das hin und wieder neue Spieler hinzukommen, merkt man schon. Derartige Untergangsphantasien hat AoC auch schon durchgemacht, und siehe da: Das erste Addon kommt. Das dürfen wir bei WAR auch auf jeden Fall noch erwarten.


----------



## Geige (29. September 2009)

Seh ich wie Teal, sobald der Hype um das Addon, ähnlich wie bei AoC ausbricht,
kommen sicher manche Leute wieder zurück und rerollen komplett, ich werde
sicher nicht darunter sein, da Mythic mir das Kraut einfach ausgeschüttet hat und ich 
glaube auch nicht, dass sich groß etwas geändert aht seitdem der gute Jeff weg ist!


----------



## OldboyX (29. September 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Seh ich wie Teal, sobald der Hype um das Addon, ähnlich wie bei AoC ausbricht,
> kommen sicher manche Leute wieder zurück und rerollen komplett, ich werde
> sicher nicht darunter sein, da Mythic mir das Kraut einfach ausgeschüttet hat und ich
> glaube auch nicht, dass sich groß etwas geändert aht seitdem der gute Jeff weg ist!



WAR  muss erst das Grundgerüst in Ordnung bringen und auch wenn einige hier darüber hinwegsehen können, ich habe nach 1.3.1 Awesome Patch noch gespielt und das Spiel ist einfach noch lange nicht dort wo es sein müsste um wirklich wieder Kunden zu gewinnen. Das betrifft die allgemeinen Bugs, die Balance, den Lag und vor allem die verkorkste Grafikengine.

Man kann ja schön brav AoC als Positivbeispiel bringen, aber AoC läuft mittlerweile flüssig selbst auf meinem alten Notebook, es gibt kaum noch bugs oder lag und das Kampfsystem ist auch "flüssig und responsive". Was auch immer AoC grundlegend an der Engine noch optimiert hat nach Release funktioniert jetzt einfach und man kann AoC besser und flüssiger als WAR spielen - selbst mit schlechteren Rechnern und da muss WAR endlich hin, die Zeit verrinnt und mit jedem verschenkten Monat wird WAR wieder älter, weniger interessant und am Horizont erscheinen schon neue MMOs.

Derzeit spiele ich Aion und da sind viele WAR Spieler hingegangen und man trifft sich in Krall groups. Selbst wenn die WAR-Spieler doch teilweise enttäuscht sind weil Aion nicht direkt mit PVP losgeht, so sind die meisten regelrecht überrascht wie flüssig, lagfrei und bugfrei das Spiel läuft für die Optik. Selbst die horrenden Warteschlangen (und die sind wirklich horrend) scheinen die Leute (noch) nicht abzuschrecken - im Gegenteil kommen neue Server und sind promt wieder voll und haben auch Warteschlangen. Das vorhandene (mit den Kampagnenquests und den Zwischensequenzen auch sehr nette) PVE und ein wirklich interessantes Crafting tun ihr übriges dazu.


----------



## Shagkul (29. September 2009)

@OldboyX

Ich wiederum kenne genug WAR Spieler die verzweifelt auf ganz andere Games warten, weil Aion nicht im geringsten für sie in Frage kommt.

Was ich damit sagen will, dass ist und bleibt einfach persönlicher Geschmack 

Ich bin aufgrund der Livestreams von Aion auch von einem Testen abgekommen. Irgendwie habe ich mehr Lust auf Sandboxgames, oder zumindest Geschichten im Sinne von Star Wars/Bioware, als wieder auf den roten Faden der einen durch das ganze Game lotst.

Genauso der Abyss, das gleicht doch vom Prinzip her WAR, nur umfangreicher. 

Das ist aber nicht das was ich als “besseres” PvP verstehe. 
Ich will keine Savezonen, ich will meinem Feind wehtun auch wenn ers nicht will, wenn er nicht die Nerven hat im “Krieg” zu bestehen dann soll er Sims spielen gehen. (achtung überspitzt!)
Irgendwie habe ich auf das ausgewiesene Gekuschel in bestimmten Zonen keine Lust mehr, da war ja WoW mit seinen PvP Servern noch spannender. 
Genauso wenig auf die unveränderbaren Auswirkungen auf die gesamte Welt.

Das ist meine Meinung, die in letzter Zeit einfach stärker durchkommt. Ich bin ein Urgestein, wie andere hier sicher auch, ich bin wirklich andere Dinge gewöhnt und irgendwie fehlt mir die Art von Nervenkitzel. 

Das Blutvergießen, die Schreie auf den Schlachtfeldern (das gemecker im Chat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)....... usw.


----------



## OldboyX (29. September 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> @OldboyX
> 
> Ich wiederum kenne genug WAR Spieler die verzweifelt auf ganz andere Games warten, weil Aion nicht im geringsten für sie in Frage kommt.
> 
> ...



Tja, kann ich alles verstehen, da ich auch noch Everquest auf einem PVP-Server mit Coin und Itemloot gespielt habe. Wenn man damals jemanden griefen wollte, dann ging das bis hin zum gezielten xploss indem man ständig mobs auf ihn zieht.

Doch insgesamt wird sich so ein Spiel nie wieder durchsetzen, denn bei diesem System in einem MMMORPG passiert genau folgendes:

Einige Spieler arbeiten sich hoch und terrorisieren dann mit Level/Equipvorsprung den ganzen Server und es gibt nichts, was die anderen dagegen machen können, denn richtig, um besser zu werden müssten sie die "übermächtigen" besiegen, was durch Level und Equipvorsprung ausgeschlossen ist. (So wars damals in Everquest auf den PVP servern, nur die damals noch nettere community und das "lootnscoot community agreement" haben schlimmeres verhindert). Am Ende ist es einfach nicht lustig, wenn man ständig aufs Maul kriegt (ohne sich wehren zu können) und Leute hören auf dafür Geld zahlen zu wollen.

Für den Betreiber heißt das im Klartext: 20% der Kunden vergraulen 80% der Kunden und das ist nunmal kein besonders gutes Geschäft - auch wenn die 20% "mords Spaß" haben.

Aion bewegt sich hier sowieso schon an einer Grenze durch die Rifts und das "Ganken" und es wurden schon in der Beta sehr viele Stimmen laut, dass man wohl auch PVE Server anbieten sollte, in denen es keine Rifts gibt. Die Spieler wollen sich gerne für PVP entscheiden können und zwar nachdem sie eingeloggt sind. Das Questen, Handwerken, Sammeln, Erkunden usw. erleben die meisten lieber ohne dass sie dabei plötzlich von jemandem angegriffen und getötet werden.

Dagegen ist es völlig in Ordnung, wenn man sich für ein BG, Szenario, Arena-Match oder Ähnliches anmeldet, oder wie im Fall von WAR in die "RVR-Zone" geht.

Nicht umsonst ist Open-PVP in WOW komplett tot. Das letzte Open-PVP gab es noch in beschränkter Form zu BC Zeiten auf dem Elementar Plateau, aber selbst dort war es relativ sinn und konsequenzfrei. Die deutschen Open-RVR Server in WAR wurden auch alle geschlossen usw.

PS: Ich finds lustig wie du sagst, dass du genug WAR-Spieler kennst, die verzweifelt auf etwas anderes als Aion warten. Das glaub ich gern und Aion ist nicht jedermanns Sache. Nur haben beide Seiten etwas gemeinsam:
Weg von der Baustelle WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Übrigen habe ich nie gesagt, dass Aion "besseres" PVP liefert. Nur macht es alles was WAR macht, nur technisch viel besser umgesetzt und weitgehend ohne die Bugs und Probleme die man aus WAR kennt. Obendrauf gibts noch gutes PVE und Crafting (zwei Dinge die dann in WAR doch viele vermisst haben).


----------



## Shagkul (29. September 2009)

Ja so extrem wie ich es sagte, soll man es auch nicht sehen.

Natürlich müsste das PvP irgendeine Savezone bieten, aber die sollte unter bestimmten, wenn auch erschwerten, Bedingungen auch angreifbar sein. Was durchaus auch seinen Spaß bieten kann, auch wenn man einstecken muss.

Es gibt Beispiele wie es funktionieren könnte. Darunter Eve Online oder auch Darkfall.

Neben bei, ich bin kein Ganker und Griefer….. Aber diese “Uh mir kann nix passieren” Zonen Einstellung in jedem neuen Game, nervt etwas. 
Man sieht ja wie es die Spieler verweichlicht, mit denen kann man ja keinen Krieg mehr gewinnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich sind viele nicht mit WAR zufrieden, dennoch wenn sie mit dem Spiel die Kurve kriegen, kommen selbige auch gerne wieder. Also ganz abschreiben, wollen viele Warhammer dann auch wieder nicht.

Mich eingeschlossen und ich bleibe auch, nur die meisten haben halt überhaupt keine, oder nur wenig Geduld.
Ich Spiele aber nebenher auch noch Eve, was mal was anderes ist.

Gruß Shagkul

Edit: ich kenne PvP aus Ultima Online und da konnte man seine komplette Ausrüstung an den Gegner verlieren, sodass man nur noch nackt da stand. Ich glaube das verkraften nur noch Hartgesottene.
Wobei Darkfall so noch funktioniert, glaube ich.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (30. September 2009)

Richtig immer Aion hinschieben und WAR Tot heißen hilft doch nichts.

WAR ist nicht Tot, dass würde heißen es würde keine Server mehr geben. Das Problem war ihr alter Chef, der keinen richtigen Focus gesetzt hat und viele Entscheidungen falsch gesetzt hat. Tierkonzept und Enginee sind zwei große Fehler. Denn nach oben werden die Stats angepasst, nach unten nicht. Das ist der eigentliche Fehler. Damit wären die Tiergebiete offen gewesen oder gleich bye bye altes Level Konzept und her mit einem Skill Konzept. 
Denn dank dem Schrott Huhn, sterben die Tiers nach unten aus. Wenn das Endgame funktionieren würde, da es aber nicht wirklich läuft auf einigen Servern, gibt es genug Leute im Low Tier. Einige mögen garnicht das High Tier und bleiben ewig mit Twinks im Low Tier. 

Das zweite Problem ist einfach das WAR dank diesen Podcast viel nach gesagt bekommen hatte und einen Preis bekommen, denn sie garnicht verdient hatten. Aber wer war den sonst zur Wahl? Auch bei Realse hatten sie nicht wirklich Konkurenz und Wotlk stand noch in der Ferne. ALso probierten es Leute und damit waren sie nicht fertig geworden. Die hatten dutzende Server aufgemacht und keiner achtete auf das Gewicht, obwohl in der Beta einige User davor warten. Mythic war besser und wusste was zu tun war, vielleicht hat es Mythic gewusst. GOA hat da ziemlich versagt und zu lange gezögert, Server zusammen zu ziehen. Was vielen die Lust gekostet hat.
Denn WAR macht alleine garkeinen Spaß. Denn PVE ist noch viel langweiliger, als WOW je war im PVE und WOW hat für isch selbst einen guten Schritt im PVE gemacht. WAR hat diesen Schritt nicht mitbekommen und hat 0815 Killquests. Doch Unterzahl ist genau sop ein Problem. Selbst wenn man dann Gruppen fürs RVR hat und es mal zur Sache geht, ist man nur Kanonenfutter und wird überrant. Auf Servern wo eben die Zahlen passten, waren es die Spieler. Denn sie hatten Items gesehen und Kreisgeraidet, weil die Burg die gedefft wird ist ja net toll.

Man merkt jetzt, dass Leute da sind dennen WAR spaß macht. Sie kämpfen um Burgen, sie kämpfen um BOs etc. Das ganze zeigt, dass eben ein "Harter" Kern bleibt. Das Problem ist nur Mythic darf jetzt nicht schlafen und ewig mit dem Patchen warten und alles in große Patches packen. Denn nur so, halten sie die Kunden fest. Das Konzept werden sie nicht ändern. Es ist in meinen Augen Stein alt und Langweilig, aber wenn sie dass ändern, können sie gleich ein WAR2 machen. Daher müssen sie mit dem Leben, was sie vorgegben bekommen haben. 

Was aber auch stört ist das es keine WIrtschaft gibt. Es geht nichts kaputt. Ich bin auch nicht freund von, man stirbt und gibt seinem Feind alles. Ich find die Lösung bei Eve sehr cool. Man stirbt und gibt Schrott ab. Damit bekommt der Gegner nur ein Teil deR Ladung undein TEil des Schiffes, aber nie alles für nichts. Damit ist es recht uninteressant mit guten Leute, Lowies zu killen. Die geben fast nur wertlosen Schrott. Aber man steht eben "Nackt" Da. Das hat den Vorteil, dass Rohstoffe und Rüstungen wichtig sind. Man muss sie kaufen, dass kostet Geld.
Bauen von Schiffen kostet Rohstoffe. Es fehlt einfach ein wirkliches Wirtschaftssystem. Doch das wollten sie halt nicht und das ist ok. Aber dann hätten sie einmal wirklich sagen müssen ... "Es gibt kein Crafting". Denn warum haben sie das eingeführt. Man muss PQs machen, um an gute Behälter zu kommen. Wer immer auf dieses Konzept gekommen ist, hat damit ein sehr ödes und nerviges Crafting erfunden. Was sogar sehr unbalanced im Low Tier sein kann.

Dadurch das man eben um fixe Burgen kämpft, macht es auf dauer keinen Spaß. Die Burgen gehören niemand, man reist als sterbliches Wesen ohne Schutz ins Reich von Tzeentch, man kämpft um keine Gebiete wirklich um die Kontrolle, sondern um einen Lock. Das ganze wirkt dahern icht wie Krieg, sondern wie ein großer BG. Es ist wie ein großer BG mit seinen kleinen Zergs, die von BGziel zu BGziel rennen und da viele Lakes klein sind, trifft man sich auch sher oft. Wenn man als Lowie mal Platz hat im T4 und mit ins T4 kann, dann rennt man eigentlich nur mit im Zerg und staubt XP, Einfluss und RP ab für nichts. Wenn man aber kämpft und stirbt, bekommt man nichts, weil man ja tot rum liegt? Das ganze wirkt bissel unfair. Der, der nichts macht und lebt, bekommt was. Der, der kämpft und dabei umfällt, bekommt nichts. Dazu kommt noch das mit dem im Kampf rezzen, was ich enorm störend find und damit die "ewigen" Angriffswellen. Daher hatm an als Verteidiger nichts weiter zu machen, als so lange durchzuhalten und zu kämpfen, bis der Feind die Ausdauer verliert. Dieser hat zu versuchen, dass kein Deffer mehr in die Burg kommt. Was eigentlich ne Seltsame Sache ist. Damit ihm die Lust vergeht zu Deffen. 

Diese Konzept machen WAR auf dauer sehr langweilig und im Endgame muss einiges unternommen werden, damit die Leute denk ich dort auch wieder gern vorbeischauen oder alte Hasen, wie lust bekommen und es probieren. Denn mit Warhammer, hat WAR ja fast nichts zu tun, außer dem Aussehen der Modelles und dem Stil der Grafik. 

Endgame muss das Tier deutlich größer und Abwechslungsreicher werden.
Es muss entweder ein Wirtschaftssystem her oder Crafting wird deutlich billiger, damit man es wirklich so einfach hat. 
Die Tiers müssen offnere für High Chars werden, damit diese gespielt werden und net dutzende Twinks angefangen. 
Die Tome einträge sollten einfach mal greifbarer werden und übersichtlicher, gerade die für Tome Unlocks sollten deutlich sichtbarer werden und vorallem greifbarer oder mehr Einträge/Fragmente für eine Tometaktik.

Der Tome ist kein Endgame, dass ist nebenbei zu erledigen und sollt mal 1h so in Kauf nehmen, wenn man zwei oder drei dinge davon gezielt möchte. So nach dem Motto hier muss ich noch den Boss killen, die Kerlchen erschlagen. Aber einie Einträge gehen in die Richtugn 10k von einer Mobssorte zu farmen, wie ien Hardcoregrinder. Das macht aber kein spaß und reizt nicht wirklich. Also twinkt man auch da wieder, viel lieber. 

Es gibt eben kein anderes Endcontent als RVR, was wenn es interessant wäre auch wirklich ok wäre. Nur es ist eben nicht der fall, daher twinken die Leute in Mengen. 
Denn wirkliches hartes PVP, wie es oft einige nenne ist es nicht. Es ist das selbe PVP wie bei WOW, es ist nicht wirklich anders. Kleinigkeiten sind anders wie Tanks die im Wegstehen, dass eröffnete taktiken, aber nicht wirklich ein anderes PVP.


----------



## exec85 (30. September 2009)

Auf Carro ist meistens in alle T's was los. oRvR gibts eigentlich von T1-T4 genug.


----------



## OldboyX (30. September 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Natürlich sind viele nicht mit WAR zufrieden, dennoch wenn sie mit dem Spiel die Kurve kriegen, kommen selbige auch gerne wieder. Also ganz abschreiben, wollen viele Warhammer dann auch wieder nicht.
> 
> Edit: ich kenne PvP aus Ultima Online und da konnte man seine komplette Ausrüstung an den Gegner verlieren, sodass man nur noch nackt da stand. Ich glaube das verkraften nur noch Hartgesottene.
> Wobei Darkfall so noch funktioniert, glaube ich.



Ich will WARHAMMER auch nicht abschreiben, aber bei meinem letzten "Reinschauen" waren sie nunmal noch meilenweit entfernt davon "die Kurve zu kriegen". Die Motivationskurve, die Performance, der Lag und die Bugvielfalt waren allesamt nicht zufriedenstellend für mich.

Für mich ist das wie bei einem Autokauf. Erstmal muss alles ordentlich funktionieren, das Ding muss fahren und die Standards müssen gegeben sein. Danach entscheide ich über Farbe, Aussehen usw. Bei Autos gibt es auch noch Preisunterschiede, bei MMOs fällt sogar das weg und deshalb nehme ich "niedrigere Qualität bei gleichem Preis" mit Sicherheit nicht in Kauf.

WAR gefällt mir vom Setting und mir gefallen auch die Chars, aber "das Ding fährt nicht richtig" und "die Standards sind nicht gegeben". Und Aion bringe ich nur deshalb als Beispiel, weil "das Ding funktioniert" und "die Standards gegeben sind", genauso wie bei WoW, bei HDRO und in jüngster Zeit auch bei AoC. Dass jedes Spiel bestimmte Zielgruppen anspricht will ich gar nicht abstreiten, nur WAR würde, um bei der Autometapher zu bleiben einfach den TÜV nicht bestehen...


----------



## wiligut (30. September 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Derzeit spiele ich Aion und da sind viele WAR Spieler hingegangen und man trifft sich in Krall groups. Selbst wenn die WAR-Spieler doch teilweise enttäuscht sind weil Aion nicht direkt mit PVP losgeht, so sind die meisten regelrecht überrascht wie flüssig, lagfrei und bugfrei das Spiel läuft für die Optik. Selbst die horrenden Warteschlangen (und die sind wirklich horrend) scheinen die Leute (noch) nicht abzuschrecken - im Gegenteil kommen neue Server und sind promt wieder voll und haben auch Warteschlangen. Das vorhandene (mit den Kampagnenquests und den Zwischensequenzen auch sehr nette) PVE und ein wirklich interessantes Crafting tun ihr übriges dazu.




Sicher sind diverse Spieler zu Aion gegangen, gab ja genug die in den letzten Monaten nicht besseres zu tun hatten als uns immer und immer wieder darauf hinzuweisen das sie wechseln wollen. Wie auch immer, in unserer Ally sind vor Aion im Schnitt 100 Leute on gewesen an einem normalen Abend, jetzt sind rd. 80. Ich denke damit können wir gut umgehen, wobei ich davon ausgehe das von den fehlenden 20 auch ein paar wiederkommen, aber ich bin kein Hellseher (im Unterschied zu vielen hier^^)

Ich habe mir ebenfalls einen Aion Account zugelegt und war vom Headstart aus dabei. Auch wenn ich wegen dem asiatischen Look and Feel mistrauisch war, hat mich die immer wieder angepriesene angeblich bessere Performance neugierig gemacht.  Zu den Warteschlangen will ich mich nicht auslassen, die sind zwar extrem nervig (ich konnte quasi das ganze letzte WE nicht spielen), aber die sind bei Release eines solchen Spiels und dem Hype im Vorfeld total normal. Das NCSoft nicht wie GOA massenhaft neue Server aufstellt scheint mir klug und richtig.

Nunja, die Performance im Startgebiet war auch super, kein Lag und kein Ruckeln, alles top. ABER, dann kam ich in die Hauptstadt um meine Flügel abzuholen und da wars vorbei mit der "tollen" Performance. FPS teilweise (nicht dauerhaft) runter auf unter 20, Ruckeln ohne Ende. Also wie bei WAR bei nem großen Keepfight. Nur da wurde nicht gekämpft, ich war ja in der eigenen Hauptstadt. Zwar war es voll, aber das reicht mir nicht als Begründung für so einen Einbruch. 

Danach bin ich diese Festung (Atgard oder so änlich), auch da war die Performance bei weitem nicht so gut wie im Startgebiet, besser zwar als in der HS aber da wieder net gekämpft wurde (PvP gibts ja erst ab 25^^) ebenfalls unbefriedigend. 

Ich will hier jetzt nicht dramatisieren, alles war spielbar, aber wenn ich diese Erfahrung mal auf ein Endgame mit Massen-PvP hochrechne, dann schwant mir schlimmes. Diese Endgame hat bisher keiner gesehen, außer in Asien kann daher keiner Erfahrungen aufweisen, aber mir reicht es schon wenns beim Rundgang durch die Stadt zu ruckeln anfängt, dann muss ich mir die PvP-Erfahrung später net mehr vorstellen, die kenn ich aus WAR (dabei hat Aion ja nicht mal ne Kollisionsabfrage, oder ?)

Das ich auch 2x Servercrashes miterlebt habe sei hier nur am Rande erwähnt, da das sicher mit dem Ansturm zu tun hat. Dennoch wird ja gerne behauptet sowas gäbe as bei Aion nicht^^

Bevor jetzt wieder einer behauptet das läge an meinem System. Ich bin WAR-geschädigt, sprich ich habe alle Treiber auf neustem Stand, Platte defragmentiert, Energieschema auf max. etc. 
Auch 2x 3GHz, 4GB Ram, 64bit OS und eine GTX260 sollten wohl locker reichen.

Ansonsten ist Aion für mich leider gar nichts. Ich steh nun mal auf PvP und das bietet mir Aion nicht vor lvl25. Mir ging beim Leveln aber schon vorher die Puste aus, weil dieses stumpfsinnige PvE-Gegrinde kenne ich zur genüge aus allen anderen MMOs die ich bisher gezockt habe. Die Hoppelhäschen als Questmob und Questgeber sind eine Zumutung, das tuffig bunte Setting sogar bei den Asmos ebenfalls. Die Community der gleiche Käse wie in jedem anderen Game dieser Art, was da im Chat los ist,  ist eine Beleidigung für jeden mit IQ über 80. Mobsteal und AFK-shops nicht die Ausnahme sondern die Regel. 

Balancing im Endgame kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen, aber wenn ich hier meine beiden gespielten Klassen, den Assasinen und den Magier vergleiche stehen mir die Haare zu berge. Mage auf Level 1 schon CC und rotzt alles mit 2 Feuerblitzen um, wenige Level später gibts einen slow für ganze 15 sekunden dazu, der Späher und später Assasine murkst minutenlang (leichte Dramatisierung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) an einem Mob rum, mehr als 2-3 hintereinander sind nicht zu schaffen. Wie gesagt, diese Erfahrungen beruhen auf einem Vergleich beider Klassen nur bis lvl10, weiter hab ich den Mage nicht gespielt, vielleicht wirds später besser, aber wenn es schon so losgeht...

Sound und Atmosphäre tun ein übriges, für mich ist das eher ein Setting für 3jährige, aber nicht für eingefleischte PvP-Fans, aber sowas ist natürlich Geschmackssache darüber kann man schlecht streiten. 

Naja, da ich am WE wann immer ich es probiert hab nicht unter einer Stunde Wartezeit hätte aufbringen müssen hab ich das ganze Wochenende WAR im T3 gespielt und da wusste ich wieder warum ich es trotz Bugs und GOA schon seit einem Jahr spiele. Es geht nichts über einen tollen Fight um ein SFZ oder ne Burg. Ich spiele nicht wegen Rufpunkten sondern weil ich auch nach einem Jahr nen Adrenalinkick bekomme, wenn ich ich mitten im Getümmel mit meinem Squigi einen Stoffie nach dem anderen ins Nirvana schicke. Da das aber trotz Aion-Release und damit verbundenem prophezeiten WAR-Untergang das ganze Wochenende, Montag und auch gestern wunderbar ging, bin ich hoffnungsvoll das es mit WAR weitergeht. WAR hat Bugs und GOA als Publisher ist eine Zumutung, weiss ich alles, aber Adrenalinkicks wie bei WAR hatte ich noch in keinem anderen MMO, schon gar nicht bei Aion.



Edit: Ich wurde inzwischen belehrt, dass es sich bei besagten Hoppelhäschen wohl nicht um solche handelt, sondern um Hamster vom Stamm der Mumu.  Dadurch wirds natürlich besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (1. Oktober 2009)

ich als Drakenwald Order kann nur sagen  leider sind ned genug Destros zu Aion gewegselt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gw1200 (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiele WAR schon von Anfang an und habe eine geraume Zeit pausiert.Jetzt bin ich seit ein paar Wochen wieder dabei und ich muss sagen es macht sehr viel Spaß. Meinen Maschinisten (35/35) habe ich zu 90 % nur im RvR oder SZ gelevelt.
Ich sehe das Spiel als sehr gelungene Umsetzung für RvR und deswegen wird es mit Sicherheit nicht so schnell abgeschaltet. Die Beta von Aion habe ich auch mitgemacht und das war auch der Grund, warum ich mit WAR wieder angefangen habe.

Wenn ich WAR mit Aion vergleiche, dann hat WAR für mich Brusthaare - Aion nicht. Das ist allerdings eine ganz persönliche Ansicht.


----------



## Thurgom (1. Oktober 2009)

ohje, gleich geht das Geflame wieder los  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie kannst du nur sagen, dass WAR Spaß macht du Ketzer ! Aion ist sooooo mighty !!!!


----------



## Astravall (1. Oktober 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Leute, WAR is Geschichte. Wems gefällt, der spielts noch, aber neu kommt sicher keiner mehr. ^^



Komisch ... erst gestern haben wir im Allianz-T3-KT einen Schwertmeister Level 22 mitgenommen, der erst seid ca 2 Wochen WAR spielt.

MfG Michael


----------



## gw1200 (1. Oktober 2009)

Ach was - Geflame ist gar nicht nötig. So lange sich jeder sein Spiel aussuchen kann. Mein Sohn hat auch Interesse an Spielen die mir nicht liegen und trotzdem haben wir keine Probleme.


----------



## wiligut (1. Oktober 2009)

gw1200 schrieb:


> Wenn ich WAR mit Aion vergleiche, dann hat WAR für mich Brusthaare - Aion nicht. Das ist allerdings eine ganz persönliche Ansicht.



Auch wenn ich Brusthaare unschön finde, der Vergleich ist klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (3. Oktober 2009)

Also über die Lore zu sprechen ist bei WAR gewagt. Denn Aion hat seine Lore und hat eben Asiastil und alles. Es wirkt aber und ist stimmig ungestzt. Klar laufen einen Knuffige Kreaturen über den Weg und sonstwas, aber es ist ein Asiastil. Da laufen solche Kreaturen rum wie sonst was. Aber in WAR wurde an etlichen Ecken auf Hintergrund regelrecht gespuckt und man kommt sich vor, als würde man nur die Modelle genommen haben und den Stil. Aber die wirkliche Lore nur am Rande. Burgen die keiner kennt und wirklche Wahrzeichen und Heiligtümer, sonder zerstört, liegen in Trümmern, sind PQs oder nur Hintergrund für paar NSC Mobs. Da muss ich sagen, wirkt es bei AIon stimmiger.

back to topic
Bei WAR ist das Problem mit der Population. Durch fehlende 3. Fraktion ... taja muss man zwei Gleichstarke Fraktionen haben. zu jeder Tag und Nachtzeit. Das ist mit Lokalisierung nicht möglich. 
Bei Eve sind täglich 20k Leute aktiv, um jede Zeit. Das hat den Vorteil, dass immer und überall kämpfe sind und es geht in diesen Kämpfen um Rohstoffe.
Bei WAR ist es oft der Lustfaktor, der die Populaton verändert. Man merkt es oft im Low Tier oder High Tier. Derzeit zocken aktiv treue Member, damit ist es nicht mehr extrem. Aber wenn es kein Spaß macht, gegen Destros zu laufen die in Überzahl sind oder gegen Ordys zu laufen die in Überzahl sind ... taja dann macht es kein Spaß. also lässt man es. Damit haben die keine Chance mehr, die Spaß daran haben. Also twinkt man. Das Problem ist also oft nichtmal das Verhältniss Ordnung/Zersörung. Sondern das Aktive teilnehmen am RVR. Das ganze ist aber nicht da. Es gibt dutzende Gründe dafür warum. 

Aber das Problem ist eben, dass die Server voll sein können wie sie wollen. Solange kein interesse besteht im Endgame mit zu machen, ist dass Problem eben da. Doch sollte das, eben dass ziel des Spieles sein. Das Problem, sowas zu balanced ist schwer. 
Da brauch man Mechaniken, die sich eben genau darauf einstellen.
Also Zum Beispiel Despawnbare NSC, Spawnbare NSC, steuerbarer NSC die auf Befehle hören etc. Sowas kann ein Schritt sein.
Angepasste HP, Skills, Stats von NSC für die Menge von Angreifern/Verteidigern etc. 
Spawnpunkte die Eroberbar sind und "Spawnanzahl" mit der man den Feind zurück schlägt bis in sein WC und damit bekommt man Kontrolle übeR burg also "Burg mit duzenden Dominationpoints." 
etc. 
Sowas kann Balanced sehr stark handeln und zu anderen Vorgehen zwingen und die Unterzahl auch taktkisch eingreifen lassen etc. Aber bei dem derzeitgen Konzept heißt es Burgtore halten und fertig. Alles andere ist gegen Schiere Überzahl, aussichtlos. Man kann net mit Hit and Run was erreichen etc. Das ganze ist auch so, sobald Lord Tot ist, ist die Burg erobert, egal wie viel Verteidiger drin sind? 
Das sind halt Dinge, die eben ein Unbalanced in der Population hart bestrafen. Vorallem ein Unbalanced in der aktive Member und Kämpfer da sind. Also wirklich das Prinzip, wer kämpft und wer bekommt nur RP fürs Lock. Das muss man auch sehen. Also im ganzen gibt es keine Mechanik, die da wirklich greift.


----------



## Wuced (3. Oktober 2009)

Das spiel frustriert halt viele leute is ja nunmal so gehste rndm ins sz kriegste oft aufs maul von irgenwelchen bombergruppen von haha.dann würfelst dir ne gilden grp zusammen egal ob lowies oder net gewinnste gegen die ich plediere für mehr zusammenspiel der order bildet gruppen auch ausserhalb der gilde oder ally denn mann verliert eigentlich nur als zusammengewürfelter haufen.
mann merkt ja auch ganz klar das die zahlmäßige überlegenheit zwar bis altdorf hilft aber wenn dann gleich viel leute in den inis sind siehts dann halt wieder ganz anders aus und altdorf wird verteidigt.
Mfg


----------



## Ichweissnichts (4. Oktober 2009)

Eigentlich konnte man auf Drakenwald ganz gut mit Szenarien leveln. Heute (Sonntag) 19 Uhr, T2, 1 Stunde immer beim Questen angemeldet, 2 Einladungen, 1 Szenario ging wegen eines Ungleichgewichts 2 Minuten lang. So kann man nicht wirklich spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wiligut (5. Oktober 2009)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Eigentlich konnte man auf Drakenwald ganz gut mit Szenarien leveln. Heute (Sonntag) 19 Uhr, T2, 1 Stunde immer beim Questen angemeldet, 2 Einladungen, 1 Szenario ging wegen eines Ungleichgewichts 2 Minuten lang. So kann man nicht wirklich spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




So so. Gleicher Server gleiche Uhrzeit hab ich auch T2 gespielt. Ich hab mich nicht für Szenarien angemeldet, daher kann ich dazu nichts sagen. War aber auch gar nicht nötig weils jede Menge Action im oRvR gab. 

Generell ging das ganze WE jede Menge in den unteren Tiers. Ich hab konkret einen Twink von lvl10 auf 13 gespielt und zwar ausschließlich im oRvR und Szenarien und einen weiteren Twink (lvl30) in oRvR Einflussbalken im T3 Elfen und Imperium voll bekommen. 

Fazit: Ohne den Wahrheitsgehalt deiner obigen Aussage anzweifeln zu wollen ist doch der Eindruck den du damit vermittelst falsch. Es mag sein das "um 19 Uhr am Sonntag" nur 2 Szenarien aufgingen, wenn dafür aber das RvR gut besucht ist musst du dich darüber nicht wundern!


----------



## Ichweissnichts (5. Oktober 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> So so. Gleicher Server gleiche Uhrzeit hab ich auch T2 gespielt. Ich hab mich nicht für Szenarien angemeldet, daher kann ich dazu nichts sagen. War aber auch gar nicht nötig weils jede Menge Action im oRvR gab.
> 
> 
> Fazit: Ohne den Wahrheitsgehalt deiner obigen Aussage anzweifeln zu wollen ist doch der Eindruck den du damit vermittelst falsch. Es mag sein das "um 19 Uhr am Sonntag" nur 2 Szenarien aufgingen, wenn dafür aber das RvR gut besucht ist musst du dich darüber nicht wundern!



ORVR waren 1 1/2 Kts im T2 unterwegs. Dank der nicht funktionierenden Gruppensuche wurden diese (natürlich) nicht angezeigt, also mußte ich einfach auf gut Glück suchen, und habe sie gefunden, Elfengebiet. War auch logisch, weil Imperium und Grünhäute in Hand der Ordnung (also meine Seite) waren. 
ORVR lief dann so ab: Angriff auf die Burg, gescheitert, beide Trupps aufgelöst (das war der Moment, in dem ich die Trupps aufgespürt hatte, und mich anschließen wollte). Joa, das war es dann, bin in den Gebieten hin und hergependelt, ich habe weder Angriffe auf die letzte Zerstörungsburg gesehen, noch irgendwelche Angriffe auf unsere Burgen.
Ich habe keine Ahnung, wo oder auf welchem Server du gespielt hast, ab 19-20:15 war vollkommen tote Hose. Und anhand der Fragen im Chat, ob irgendwo im RVR etwas los sei, und der negativen Antworten, habe ich wohl nicht allein das "gut besuchte" RVR nicht gefunden. Was danach los war, kann ich nicht sagen, da hbe ich dann auf nen englischen Server umgeloggt. 

Das Problem ist eher, dass es anscheinend eine Welle von Twinks von Spielern gab, die auf den Endcontent keine Lust mehr hatten. Ist man mit der Welle geschwommen, konnte man die letzten Wochen schön RVR und Szenarien betreiben. An diese Welle habe ich leider den Anschluß verpaßt, jetzt ist nämlich anscheinend T3 gut besucht. 

Ich möchte auch mal auf http://forums.war-europe.com/warhammeronli...ding&page=4 verweisen, da kann man auch ein wenig erahnen, wie die Situation auf Drakenwald aussieht.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (7. Oktober 2009)

hmm Heute Drakenwald, T2. 4 Std On.. 3 Sz nur aufgegangen in der Ganzen Zeit...

Na irgendwo ist der Wurm drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagon1 (8. Oktober 2009)

Wer Server sucht welche so bevölkert sind wie es die deutschen Server waren Anfang des Jahres kann gern auf Karak Norn vorbeigucken. Ich twinke dort wenn auf Carroburg nichts los ist und es macht wieder nen Heidenspaß. Was jetzt noch fehlt ist ein Euroservermerger auf 3 - 4 Server und alles ist wieder in Butter. Jedenfalls solange die Spielerzahl gleichbleibt.


----------



## Churchak (8. Oktober 2009)

naja dafür war gestern im t4 auf draken halt die Hölle los. Hatte das Vergnügen mit nem WAR Neuling bissel um die Ecken zu ziehn und seine Reaktion als er die Massenschlacht bei  der Faust in Reikland von der Mauer beobachtet war "bohr wie fett ist das den"  und da kann ich ihm nur recht geben so 2 Heere  (beide an die 100 männer/frauen) ist schon nen beeindruckendes Bild was sebst mir abgebrühtem alten Sack nen wolliges Gefühl beschert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maximolider (8. Oktober 2009)

hiho....
nun,zum ORVR kann ich nochnicht viel sagen,da ich erst seit 2 tagen war spiele und mich noch zurechtfinden muss,aber habe gestern abend 2 stunden gespielt und kam eigentlich nicht zum questen,da ich mich immer für alle szenarien angemeldet habe und die immer flott aufgingen,im t1 natürlich.
wie es später aussieht werde ich sehen,aber ich für  meinen teil bin nach 2,5 jahren in einem anderem spiel mit drei buchstaben sehr angetan von war,habe die startprobleme bei war aber natürlich nicht mitbekommen.so wie es sich im moment darstellt kann ich es durchaus empfehlen,gerade wenn man zwerge mag,die sind wirklich gut gemacht.

in diesem sinne,

max


edit:hatte vergessen zu schreiben,das ich auf drakenwald spiele


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (8. Oktober 2009)

´Liegt es an mir oder was? Es geht einfach kein Sz auf im T2 ...


----------



## Pymonte (8. Oktober 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> ´Liegt es an mir oder was? Es geht einfach kein Sz auf im T2 ...



Sz gehen auch tatsächlich seltener auf, liegt aber wohl eher daran, dass viele Leute primär im oRvR sind, weil es dort mehr zu holen gibt. Aber eigentlich kommt es bei mir eher auf die Uhrzeit an, ab ca 16.30 gehen sie schon recht häufig auf, allerdings im T3. Ab 22 Uhr nimmt das dann wieder ab.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (8. Oktober 2009)

hm, ich hatte gestern bis 24 Uhr vielleicht ganze 3 Sz die aufgegangen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja vielleicht liegt es dran das die Destro kurz vor Altdorf stehen ..


----------



## gorbszn (8. Oktober 2009)

warhammer lebt davon, dass auch in den unteren tiers was los is, sonst kommt irgendwann nicht mehr genug nachwuchs für t4 spieler die aufhören (aus welchen gründen auch immer)
mythic sollte rechtzeitig dagegen steuern oder es gibt bald echt nur noch 1 server


----------



## Churchak (8. Oktober 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> naja vielleicht liegt es dran das die Destro kurz vor Altdorf stehen ..


die stehn seit monaten immer vor Altdorf erst die letzten Tage gabs mal wieder vermehrt Orderwiederstand was wohl auf die Rückkehr von paar Ordergilden zu WAR zurückzuführn ist.Aber Altdorf ist quasi solang der neue patch ned aufgespielt ist sicher da Destrs sich ned in die Festungen traun. Als Begründung meinen die einen dann weils da nix zu hohlen gibt ,andere meinen weil di Destros da ned in Überzahl walzen können die Wahrheit liegt wohl da irgendwo dazwichen. ^^

@ gorbszn ich freu mich da zB auf den neuen Patch da kann ich endlich mit meinen 40er auch mal wieder die unteren Tiers besuchen und lange nicht mehr gespielte BGs besuchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arwien (8. Oktober 2009)

Grüße.
Also meiner Meinung nach hat WAR nur ein Problemm. Die Performance.
Ich war bei Release dabei und hab die ersten drei Monate durchgezockt. Schon damals hat es bei mir stark gerückelt in Szenarien. Jetz nach ca einen Jahr hab ich meine 10 Tage Gratis wahrgenommen und wollte mal reinschauen ob sich was zum guten geändert hat. Hab seid damals HDRO, AOC und Aion gespielt und alle Spiele laufen auf meinen Computer auf max ohne Rückeln. Jetzt wieder zu WAR. Nach 2 Std Wartezeit bin Ich in das erste Szenario reingekommen. Und als mein Chat die ersten 10 Schritte gemacht hat hab ich festgestellt das sich nach einen Jahr nichts verändert hat. Es rückelt . 
Hab mich nach 3 Szenarien ausgelogt und hab das Speil wieder deinstalliert.
Ich finde es schade das die Entwickler es nicht in den Griff bekommen das Spiel zum laufen zu bringen.
Sonst find ich WAR ist das beste MMORPG zurzeit aber wenn es pausenlos in Senario rückelt dann kann man es vergessen.


----------



## Pymonte (8. Oktober 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> die stehn seit monaten immer vor Altdorf erst die letzten Tage gabs mal wieder vermehrt Orderwiederstand was wohl auf die Rückkehr von paar Ordergilden zu WAR zurückzuführn ist.Aber Altdorf ist quasi solang der neue patch ned aufgespielt ist sicher da Destrs sich ned in die Festungen traun. Als Begründung meinen die einen dann weils da nix zu hohlen gibt ,andere meinen weil di Destros da ned in Überzahl walzen können die Wahrheit liegt wohl da irgendwo dazwichen. ^^
> 
> @ gorbszn ich freu mich da zB auf den neuen Patch da kann ich endlich mit meinen 40er auch mal wieder die unteren Tiers besuchen und lange nicht mehr gespielte BGs besuchen.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht genau, wie das mit der neuen t4 Zone läuft, so ohne Festung.
Mal ein kleines Beispiel:

Im T1 bis T3 ist eine Zone gelockt bei 100% und kann danach aber gleich wieder angegriffen werden (und somit "entlocked" werden).
Im T4 ging das bisher nicht, da ja eine gelockte Zone die nächste freischaltete und selber nicht mehr angreifbar war. Und wenn alle T4 Zonen gelockt waren, dann musste man um die Festung kämpfen und konnte die Zone maximal eine Stunde festsetzen.

Mit 1.3.2 sind die Festungen weg, also auch der Festungstimer. Man braucht also weniger Aufwand um zur Hauptstadt zu kommen, ABER was ist mit der letzten Zone? ist diese weiterhin einen gewissen Zeitraum nicht angreifbar oder kann man sie sofort wieder umkämpfen? Weil das würde ja bedeuten, dass der Angreifer 2 komplette Paarungen einnehmen muss und dabei entweder fast parallel locken oder Sicherungstrupps zurücklassen muss in den eroberten letzten T4 Zonen.
Denn ohne Festung wäre ja die letzte T4 Zone vor der Hauptstadt immer angreifbar, also kann man ja über BfO klau den Lock verhindern.


----------



## Churchak (8. Oktober 2009)

wie ichs verstanden hab reicht es wenn 2 "End" Zonen gelockt wurden damit es nach Altdorf reingeht,der vorteil wär damit würden sich Destros RP Technisch ins eigenen Fleisch schneiden das es die 2 h in Altdorf nie und nimmer die 10 k + ruf gibt die sie in der selben Zeit durch Komalocken bekommen würden. ^^
Der Nachteil wenn sich der Wind mal wieder drehn sollte ist Order gelackmeiert. ^^ 
Naja genaues weiss man ned heists überraschen lassen lange kanns nimmer dauern bis wir es wissen.

PS ich hät ja gern mal wieder nen Altdorfdeff ,da ich in den Gassen von Altdorf am liebsten jage! Jede Menge Verstecke zum entkommen *g*


----------



## Pymonte (8. Oktober 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> wie ichs verstanden hab reicht es wenn 2 "End" Zonen gelockt wurden damit es nach Altdorf reingeht,der vorteil wär damit würden sich Destros RP Technisch ins eigenen Fleisch schneiden das es die 2 h in Altdorf nie und nimmer die 10 k + ruf gibt die sie in der selben Zeit durch Komalocken bekommen würden. ^^
> Der Nachteil wenn sich der Wind mal wieder drehn sollte ist Order gelackmeiert. ^^
> Naja genaues weiss man ned heists überraschen lassen lange kanns nimmer dauern bis wir es wissen.
> 
> PS ich hät ja gern mal wieder nen Altdorfdeff ,da ich in den Gassen von Altdorf am liebsten jage! Jede Menge Verstecke zum entkommen *g*



Das habe ich schon verstanden, aber jetzt haben die Destos ja 1h Zeit eine 2. Zone in Ruhe zu erobern. Wenn die Festungen nicht mehr existieren müssen sie sich vielleicht viel mehr aufsplitten, da sie ja kein einstündiges Zeitfenster mehr zum erobern der anderen Paarung.

Also kann man vielelicht mit weniger Def immerhin den Angriff auf AD verhindern und man muss nicht sinnlos in der Festung warten dabei. Aber wie du schon sagtest, wir werden ja dann sehen, wie es läuft.


----------



## AUTStevie (8. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab jetzt die letzten zwei Tage jetzt nen Twink im T1 und T2 gespielt und die Szenarien gingen immer so im Abstand 5-10min auf und dauerten dann auch meistens die 15min. Also auf Carroburg gibts da keine Probleme mit langen warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (8. Oktober 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon verstanden, aber jetzt haben die Destos ja 1h Zeit eine 2. Zone in Ruhe zu erobern. Wenn die Festungen nicht mehr existieren müssen sie sich vielleicht viel mehr aufsplitten, da sie ja kein einstündiges Zeitfenster mehr zum erobern der anderen Paarung.


wär intressant zu wissen ob sie wenn sie die eine zone gelockt haben die sicher haben oder ob man die halt wieder "entlocken" kann, sprich nen aufpasser kt dalassen müssen.

bzw schon erstaunlich wie schnell sich mein wunsch nach nem Altdorfdeff erfüllt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagon1 (9. Oktober 2009)

AUTStevie schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt die letzten zwei Tage jetzt nen Twink im T1 und T2 gespielt und die Szenarien gingen immer so im Abstand 5-10min auf und dauerten dann auch meistens die 15min. Also auf Carroburg gibts da keine Probleme mit langen warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das problem sind die Zeiten an denen was los ist. karak Azgal und Karak Norn sind fast den ganzen Tag auf medium/medium während Drakenwald am späten Nachmittag erst med/med erreicht und Carroburg erst am Abend. Hinzu kommt dann noch die Verteilung der Spieler über den Tag. Wenn man also einen unüblichen oder wechselnden Freizeitzeitraum hat so sind die deutschen Server leider im Moment leicht frustrierend.


----------



## Peithon (9. Oktober 2009)

Persönlich glaube ich nicht, dass die Abschaffung der Festungen das RvR attraktiver macht. Ich möchte nicht mießmutig sein, aber etwas langweiligeres als UV oder AD ohne Gegner gibt es bei Warhammer einfach nicht. Gerade weil auch der Festungskampf "instanziert" war, hätte man diesen bestimmt interessanter modifizieren können. Weniger AoE-Schaden des Kommandanten oder eine zweite Rampe wären z. B. Möglichkeiten gewesen. 

Das neue System wird die Hauptstadt der schwächeren Fraktion in einen Dauerbelagerungszustand versetzen. Das wird auf beiden Seiten lange Weile hervorbringen, weil die überzähligen Angreifer keine Lust auf Kämpfe ohne Gegner haben und die Verteidiger keine Möglichkeit haben Angriffe abzuwehren. Ich glaube nicht, dass es zu einer Aufteilung des Zergs kommt. Gerade bei Burgenschlachten, bei denen es nun noch bessere Belohnungen gibt und bei denen viele RPs zu holen sind und wo die Musik spielt, werden sich alle versammeln. 

In großer Unterzahl ist eine Burgverteidigung bei dem Zwei-Rampen-System nur sehr schwer möglich, wenn die Angreifer mit einer großen Überzahl angreifen. Ich vermute, dass das RvR vielleicht einpaar nette Burgenschlachten mehr haben wird, jedoch insgesamt keine Verbesserung hervorruft. Die Time-Lock-Zeiten müssten dafür reduziert werden. Eine unterschiedliche Gestaltung der T-4 Gebiete mit King of the Hills und anderen Modi würde auch für mehr Abwechslung sorgen. Auch wenn der Stun-Effekt beim Feuermagier herausfällt, so wird gerade bei den Burgenschlachten AOE den gleichen Stellenwert wie bisher behalten.

Es gibt gute Ansätze in dem Patch, z. B. die Abschwächung der Stun-Effekte oder eben bessere Belohnungen bei großen Burgenschlachten, aber es ist einfach zu wenig, um wirklich wieder einen Schwung an Leuten dazu zu bewegen ihren Account wieder zu aktivieren.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (9. Oktober 2009)

Oh Mann, Hab gerade mal Census aus Spaß auf dem Server Erengrad laufen lassen, und er hat mir unglaubliche 14 Leute angezeigt die On sind :-) 

Das ja Lachhaft.. Eh schade das WAR nachts so gut wie Tot ist.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Census, überhaupt aussagekräftig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elens (9. Oktober 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Oh Mann, Hab gerade mal Census aus Spaß auf dem Server Erengrad laufen lassen, und er hat mir unglaubliche 14 Leute angezeigt die On sind :-)
> 
> Das ja Lachhaft.. Eh schade das WAR nachts so gut wie Tot ist....
> 
> ...




War bis eben auf Erengrad und gefühlt könnte das um die Zeit mit 14 leuten hinkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber auf dem Server ging heute den ganzen Tag nicht ein T2 o. T3 Szenario auf von 15 Uhr bis 3 Uhr morgens jedenfalls nich..aber halt so PVE Leveln macht auch Spass..


----------



## Pymonte (9. Oktober 2009)

Elens schrieb:


> War bis eben auf Erengrad und gefühlt könnte das um die Zeit mit 14 leuten hinkommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und weiterhin finde ich das Problem von Erengrad hausgemacht. Wer sich nicht "attraktiv" vermarktet, der bekommt eben keine neuen Spieler. So ist das nunmal.

Drakenwald ist übrigens ab 14 Uhr im Durchschnitt Mittel/Mittel. Wenn das später Nachmittag ist, dann habe ich vermutlich eine falsche Vorstellung von Zeit ^^
Wobei es natürlich schwankt, aber ich glaube nicht, dass die englischen Server permanent so ausgelastet sind (vor allem, da ich karaz Azgal auch schön öfter mal auf niedrig/niedrig gesehen habe)


----------



## OldboyX (9. Oktober 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Und weiterhin finde ich das Problem von Erengrad hausgemacht. Wer sich nicht "attraktiv" vermarktet, der bekommt eben keine neuen Spieler. So ist das nunmal.



Oder es gibt einfach insgesamt nicht genug Spieler und es reicht gerade mal für zwei deutsche Server und selbst die sind bei weitem nicht voll ausgelastet. Natürlich hast du Recht, das Problem ist hausgemacht - hausgemacht von Mythic.

Sorry, aber wenn du ernsthaft glaubst, die Community von Erengrad wäre Schuld daran, dass der Server leer ist, dann kommen mir neben der allseits bekannten Rosa-Brille die du gern für WAR aufsetzt auch Zweifel an deiner sonstigen geistigen Gesundheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Sillaz (9. Oktober 2009)

So guten Morgen,
also ich habe ab seite 5 aufgehört mich reinzulesen deshalb verzeiht mir, wenn ich in meinem Post hier wohl den einen oder anderen POunkt anscheide der vermeindlich abgehakt ist. Warum ich auf gehört habe zu lesen? Der einzige unterscheid im geheule und geweine zu Flamewelten ist das hier die Moderatoren ab und an mal nach dem rechten schauen. Wir haben mit der Serverpopulation begonnen (was mich derzeit brennend interessiert) und sind zu Kreisgeraidevorwürfe schnurstracks zu Bombergruppen die wohl auf Drakenwald nicht aus BW sondern Slayer und Spalter bestehen. Damit habe ich wohl wieder die Kernaussage getroffen.

/btt
Wir schreiben mit heutigem Tage den 11-10-09 und ich möchte mir erlauben ein kleines Resume meiner persönlichen Einschätzung der Serverlage zu geben. Zu den Rahmendaten. Ich spiele auf Erengrad Destro mit einem Gardisten einer Sorc und einem Squig. Auf Carroburg habe ich einen BW und eine HJ alle im Low-Bereich (Destru ftw).

Nehmen wir die Primetime ohne auf die Serverpopolationen zu achten die im Loading agezeigt werden. Auf Erengrad ist derzeitdie Lage so, dass ich eine Wartezeit auf ein SZ von mindestens 20 min habe. Das ist mir zuviel - definitiv. Aus guten alten DAoC Zeiten geht man dann ins oRvR mit der Premisse, solange einer Mehr fällt als wir sind, ist es ein Sieg. Leider kann ich weder im oRvR noch in den SZ Gegener finden. Es gibt dazu auch ncihts weiter zu sagen ich will meinen Abend nicht mit warten verbringen. Mich ärgen kann ich mich über meinen Azubi den ganzen Tag der mich auch ein schweine Geld kostet.

Gut Twinken wir Order. Den auf Carro hat die Destro überhand also helfen wir dem Spiel zu liebe der Order. Wartezeit im T3 zur Primetime ähnlich wie Eregrad nur ein Tier tiefer. ORvR im T3? bestenfalls mal ne nette Schlacht an dieser Taverne im Tabacland.

Das waren meine Eindrücke: Was schließen wir daraus und was können und werden die Folgen sein?
Ich betrachte das jetzt nur noch aus Eregrad sich den Order ist mir reichlich Egal. Auf Erengrad war die Community schon immer etwas gewönungsbedürftig aber eigentlich ganz nett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wir haben sehr viele Stammgruppen und einige gilden und Allis die das Zergen bevorzugen eigentlich ne gute Mischung. Wir gehören zu den SZ spieler. Ich kann mich an Zeiten erinnern, da konnte man keinen Talisman bauen ohne einen SZ inv zu haben dann 5 min, 10 min, 20 min und mehr zum Teil. Das ist eine Entwicklung die man ganz klar ohne sich es schön reden zu wollen auf die serverpopulation zurückführen kann. Im Open RVR schwand der Zerg von ehemals 4 WB jeder seite in den verschiedenen Tiers auf, wennm ich richtig informiert bin 2-3 max in einem Gebiet. sowohl Order als Destru. Am Twinken sind die Leute leider auch nciht meh den in den Low Tiers hast auch ne entsprechende Wartezeit. Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen der Endkontent auf Erengrad ist derzeit PVE oder warten.

Die Gerüchte, dass wohl Carro und Eregrad zusammengelegt werden halten sich derzeit richtig hartnäckig und ich denke persönlich das wohl sowas in die Richtung kommen wird noch vor ende des Jahres. Aber Mythic wäre nicht Mythic wenn Sie nicht auf hier einen Weg finden würde es zu verkacken. MH wir haben einen gut laufenden Server und zwei schlechte; was machen wir? Lass und den guten Platt machen und uf die schlechten verteilen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Um diesen Thread jetzt mir Erkenntnissen abzuschließen die ich in mehr als einem Jahr WAR gesammelt habe bleibt mir noch zu sagen:
Auch wenn es niemand hören will. Nach dem Patch oder bessergesagt mit dem Patch sollte gleichzeitig eine Serverzusammelegung von Carro und Eregrad erfolgen damit wenigstens 2 Server überleben. Den für mehr ist diese Spiel derzeit nicht gut. Alleine die Idiotie zu glauben dies WoW light System könnte die PvPler abziehen war der erste Epic Fail. Der Zeite die Serverclonung mit dem Ergebnis, dass wir Sie dann wieder unkontrolliert und Sinnlos zusammenlegen. Der Dritte die AE-Flut und somit das Quitten meherer Spieler. Im Endeffekt sind wir hier jetzt eigentlich schon an einem Punkt an dem DAoC nach 5 Jahren oder so war.

Mich würde aber dennoch gerne die Meinung, und dabei meine ich keine geistigen Gedankenergüsse wie ich sie hier lesen musste, sehr interessieren wie es Carroburger oder Erengrad Order sehen.

In diesem Sinne
So Long Thomas


----------



## Fangrulf (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann dir als Erengrad Desto Spieler in dem Punkt zustimmen das er geschlossen werden sollte! Alleine wir in der gilde haben etliche Aion deppen zudem missfällt vielen die offensichtlichen fehler. Der harte kern der zurück bleibt sollte doch die möglichkeit haben seinen Spaß noch zu haben...


----------



## Shagkul (9. Oktober 2009)

Das Problem ist diese kurzlebige Zeit, nun nicht missverstehen, WAR hat viele Fehler gemacht, darunter auch schwere.
Aber dieses Gehype um jedes Spiel was neu auf den Markt kommt, um dann wieder enttäuscht zu einem anderen zu wechseln, trägt auch ein wenig dazu bei.

Nehmen wir Aion….. Ein Spiel mit PvE, dass vielleicht sogar die Qualität von WoW hat, gemixt mit PvP im Sinne einer großen Zone alla WAR. 

Was ist anders? Antwort: Nichts! 
Das PvP hat ebenso wenig Sinn, wie in WAR, Du kriegst Boni, oder Waffen oder sonstiges….. 
Ich denke diese Spielsysteme bringen es nicht mehr. 
Alles sollte sich mehr in Richtung Sandbox entwickeln, also viele Möglichkeiten Einfluss auf die gesamte Spielwelt zu nehmen. Diese alten Systeme langweilen irgendwie einfach zu schnell.

Ich wüste jetzt nicht, was man verbessern kann, um irgend eines dieser Spiele wieder reizvoll zu gestalten.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich spiele WAR schon noch ab und an und warte auch jede Veränderung geduldig ab, aber ich spiele auch Eve Online und das ist schon was ganz anderes.

Zu der Sache mit den Servern…
Man sollte mit der Zusammenlegung nicht zu lange warten und wenn dann, Carroburg und Erengrad zusammenlegen. 
Mehr Server sollte man aber dann wirklich nicht schließen, da ich zum Beispiel nicht gewillt bin, auf einem englischen Server zu spielen. Eve macht mir diesbezüglich schon mehr als genug zu schaffen.

Das Timing von Mythic ist bei WAR mehr als schlecht und vieles ist deshalb tatsächlich hausgemacht.
Aber auch die Einstellung der Spieler, die erwartet haben, dass wieder so ein “Knüller” wie WoW erscheint, hat dazu beigetragen.

Gruß Shagkul

Edit:
Und noch etwas, vergesst es das Spieler ein Spiel Quitten, nur weil Klassen nicht ausbalanciert sind, oder Bugs existieren.  
Das interessiert die Spieler alles nicht, wenn sie das Spielprinzip fesselt.
Nur wenn selbiges einem nicht zusagt, dann legt man diese auch auf die Waagschale.


----------



## Miracolax (9. Oktober 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn du ernsthaft glaubst, die Community von Erengrad wäre Schuld daran, dass der Server leer ist....



Sind sie auch. [ironie on] Ich meine, man sieht doch so ziemlich auf jeder zweiten Website und in fast jeder Tageszeitung großflächige Werbungen von Drakenwald und Carroburg, von Erengard jedoch gar nix. Also doch hausgemacht, weil Erengard sich halt nicht attraktiv vermarktet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/ironie off]


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (9. Oktober 2009)

Wo ist eigentlich das Problem? Carro und Erengrad dicht machen, und alle kommen auf Drakenwald.. Ein Server reicht doch, dann ist der wenigstes überfüllt und man muss sich keine Sorgen machen wegen genug Leuten.... Ich würde das so machen.. Wenn es irgendwann mal so sein sollte das mal mehr Spieler kommen kann man ja weiter sehen, aber wenn die so lange Warten mit dem Transfer dann hören noch mehr auf wegen Frust und kommen gar nicht mehr wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (9. Oktober 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich das Problem? Carro und Erengrad dicht machen, und alle kommen auf Drakenwald.. Ein Server reicht doch, dann ist der wenigstes überfüllt und man muss sich keine Sorgen machen wegen genug Leuten.... [...]


Also mich würde es schon stören, wenn ich nur noch einen deutschsprachigen Server hätte. Immerhin kann man ja nur eine Fraktion pro Server spielen. Meine Ordi-Twinks müssten dann wohl auf einen UK-Server ausgelagert werden. Keine so tolle Vorstellung.


----------



## Pymonte (9. Oktober 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Oder es gibt einfach insgesamt nicht genug Spieler und es reicht gerade mal für zwei deutsche Server und selbst die sind bei weitem nicht voll ausgelastet. Natürlich hast du Recht, das Problem ist hausgemacht - hausgemacht von Mythic.
> 
> Sorry, aber wenn du ernsthaft glaubst, die Community von Erengrad wäre Schuld daran, dass der Server leer ist, dann kommen mir neben der allseits bekannten Rosa-Brille die du gern für WAR aufsetzt auch Zweifel an deiner sonstigen geistigen Gesundheit
> 
> ...



Tja, das bezog sich mehr auf Nachwuchs als auf den Spielerschwund. Erengrad hat sich sehr schnell als Neulings und Twinkunfreundlich dargestellt und das haben die Spieler gemacht. Es war so richtig schön unattraktiv auf diesem Server anzufangen, da man von allen davor gewarnt wurde. Nun fehlt der Nachwuchs. Server tot. Und da haben sich die Spieler sicherlich auch selber ins Bein geschossen. Der Server war mal richtig voll, aber für einen Neuanfang hat eigentlich nur Drakenwald immer geworben.

Aber ok, ist jetzt eh nur so nebenbei. Solange Drakenwald gut läuft habe ich derzeit keine Probleme ^^


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (9. Oktober 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Also mich würde es schon stören, wenn ich nur noch einen deutschsprachigen Server hätte. Immerhin kann man ja nur eine Fraktion pro Server spielen. Meine Ordi-Twinks müssten dann wohl auf einen UK-Server ausgelagert werden. Keine so tolle Vorstellung.



Na da stellt sich aber die Frage, Lieber einen vollen Server, oder 2 halbvolle Server wegen Order bzw Destro twinken??!!


Dann lieber einen vollen Server wo ich keine bange haben muss das morgen kein RVR mehr geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber nicht das ja nur meine Meinung :-)


----------



## Kranak90 (9. Oktober 2009)

Bin auch dafür das es zwei deutsche Server geben wird. Es ist frustrierend wenn man keine Karriere von der Gegenseite spielen kann, oder auf einen Server mit anderer Sprache auszuweichen. Erengrad und Carroburg zusammen legen und Drakenwald beibehalten, dann sollte es passen und falls das Spiel wieder beliebter wird und die Server aus allen Nähten platzen, kann man immer noch einen neuen aufmachen.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (9. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht gibt es dadurch ja noch einen Schub an Spielern:

http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de590&lang=de

"Die Standart Edition von WAR gibt es nun für den sagenhaften Preis von 9,99€. Dazu gehören 30 Tage freie Spielzeit, 3 Postkarten und ein 64-seitiges Handbuch.

Die Collectors Edition könnt ihr für 44,99€ erhalten. Sie besteht aus 30 Tagen freier Spielzeit, 1 exklusiven Kunstband, 1 Comicbuch, 1 Miniatur von Games Workshop und 1 Mauspad.

Die Online-Lizenz für WAR kostet euch nun 19,99€. Sie ist für PC und MAC verfügbar und beinhaltet ebenfalls 30 Tage freie Spielzeit. WAR könnte ihr zu diesem Preis via Online-Lizenz ab nächster Woche erhalten. Wir halten euch diesbezüglich auf dem Laufenden."

Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung habe, wieso man für 9,99 € die Spiel-Box bekommt, aber 19,99 € für die pure Online-Lizenz zahlen soll? Mehr für weniger?


----------



## Meshugga (9. Oktober 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Oh Mann, Hab gerade mal Census aus Spaß auf dem Server Erengrad laufen lassen, und er hat mir unglaubliche 14 Leute angezeigt die On sind :-)
> 
> Das ja Lachhaft.. Eh schade das WAR nachts so gut wie Tot ist....
> 
> ...


Hmm ominös  um die Uhrzeit waren wir mit  zwei vollen kts unterwegs und *die Order* war noch *in der überzahl*!
Also mit den 14 Mann kann nie im Leben stimmen.
mfG
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

p.s.
kann aber gut verstehen wenn leute von anderen Servern gegen die Konkurenzserver negativ wettern,schließlich will ja keiner das sein Server leer wird.
Immer schön eine eigene Meinung bilden, das hat immer schon geholfen auch wenn das in jungen Jahren noch schwer fällt dem gesabbel der Allgemeinheit zu wiederstehen.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (9. Oktober 2009)

Hm ja hatte mich auch gewundert.. war auf Seiten der Order mit der Messung.

Naja Sorgen das Drakenwald leer wird brauche ich ja nicht. Niemand wechselt freiwillig auf einen sterbenden Server :-)


----------



## OldboyX (9. Oktober 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Na da stellt sich aber die Frage, Lieber einen vollen Server, oder 2 halbvolle Server wegen Order bzw Destro twinken??!!
> 
> 
> Dann lieber einen vollen Server wo ich keine bange haben muss das morgen kein RVR mehr geht
> ...



Die Sache ist hauptsächlich die, dass selbst bei nur noch 2 Servern ernsthafte Überlegungen angestellt werden müssen, ob eine Lokalisierung des Spiels überhaupt noch lohnt. Man muss hier wohl nicht ins Detail gehen um zu erklären, wie teuer und aufwändig die Lokalisierung ist, da mit jedem Patch, jedem Bugfix, der Homepage, den Patchnotes sowie dem neuen Expansion wirklich sehr viele Dinge ins Deutsche übersetzt werden müssen. 


@ Pymonte

Du verwechselst da Ursache und Wirkung. Es haben viele Spieler aufgehört mit WAR prinzipiell und Erengrad war schon immer der "leerere" von den 3 verbliebenen Servern und von daher kam es auch so, dass man neuen Spielern nicht dazu geraten hat auf Erengrad anzufangen. 

@ Ichweissnichts

Das ist absolut üblich. Großhändler haben noch Restbestände von WAR (Spielboxen) die sie, ihren eigenen Verkaufsstatistiken zufolge nicht mehr gut losbekommen werden und gehen deshalb mit dem Preis so tief nach unten. Online hingegen - und meist auch beim Kauf von der offiziellen Homepage - hält man ein bestimmtes Preisniveau, da man auf keinen großen Lagerbeständen sitzt. Das war damals bei AoC und der Green Pepper (oder so ähnlich?) Version für 7 Euro genau dasselbe.


----------



## Pymonte (10. Oktober 2009)

Also Erengrad war nach dem Servertranfer mit einer der vollsten Server. Aber zuerst war die Community dort untereinander zerstritten (und sich damit wenig positiv repräsentiert), dann sind Spieler gegangen und dann ging eigentlich schon das: "Fangt bloß nicht auf Erengrad"-posten an. Sicher, das steht jetzt nicht für den Spielerschwund im T4, aber jegliche Neuanfänger auf dem Server (also alle, die dort noch keinen Main haben) werde und wurden doch einfach nur präventiv abgeschreckt. Von der schlechten Organisation mal nicht zu sprechen. Da hassen sich Allianzen der gleichen Fraktion und machen nix miteinander. Es werden fast nur geschlossene KTs gegründet (obwohl die selten voll werden) usw usw


----------



## Shagkul (10. Oktober 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Also Erengrad war nach dem Servertranfer mit einer der vollsten Server. Aber zuerst war die Community dort untereinander zerstritten (und sich damit wenig positiv repräsentiert), dann sind Spieler gegangen und dann ging eigentlich schon das: "Fangt bloß nicht auf Erengrad"-posten an. Sicher, das steht jetzt nicht für den Spielerschwund im T4, aber jegliche Neuanfänger auf dem Server (also alle, die dort noch keinen Main haben) werde und wurden doch einfach nur präventiv abgeschreckt. Von der schlechten Organisation mal nicht zu sprechen. Da hassen sich Allianzen der gleichen Fraktion und machen nix miteinander. Es werden fast nur geschlossene KTs gegründet (obwohl die selten voll werden) usw usw



Wenn ich so darüber nachdenke, dann stimmt das schon.

Wie oft wurde ich nicht in einen geschlossenen KT aufgenommen, der tatsächlich nicht mal voll war, oder es herrschte im /1 eine ziemlich schlechte Stimmung und es wurde sich gegenseitig angeflamt.


----------



## OldboyX (10. Oktober 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Also Erengrad war nach dem Servertranfer mit einer der vollsten Server. Aber zuerst war die Community dort untereinander zerstritten (und sich damit wenig positiv repräsentiert), dann sind Spieler gegangen und dann ging eigentlich schon das: "Fangt bloß nicht auf Erengrad"-posten an. Sicher, das steht jetzt nicht für den Spielerschwund im T4, aber jegliche Neuanfänger auf dem Server (also alle, die dort noch keinen Main haben) werde und wurden doch einfach nur präventiv abgeschreckt. Von der schlechten Organisation mal nicht zu sprechen. Da hassen sich Allianzen der gleichen Fraktion und machen nix miteinander. Es werden fast nur geschlossene KTs gegründet (obwohl die selten voll werden) usw usw



Whatever, du willst es einfach nicht verstehen ist ja schon gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gibt auch Leute, die glauben, dass in Aion die AFK-Shops der Grund für die Warteschlangen waren. Wie schon gesagt verwechselst du Ursache und Wirkung.

Zu deinen "Fakten":
Erengrad war mit einer der "vollsten" Server... Klar, von den 3 verbliebenen. Dennoch war er nie so voll wie Draken oder Carro, das ist einfach so. Natürlich kannst du im Nachhinein wieder allerhand Behauptungen aufstellen, die nicht überprüfbar sind und dann damit argumentieren, dass ich nicht beweisen kann, dass die anderen voller waren. Trotzdem standen Carro und Draken immer besser von der Auslastung, vor allem außerhalb der Primetime, denn dass es eine Zeit gab in der alle 3 Server abends auf Hoch/Hoch standen bestreitet ja keiner.


----------



## Peithon (10. Oktober 2009)

Pymonte, du hast dir wirklich den Titel "Laberfürst" verdient. Als im Juli/August noch richtig Party auf dem Server war, habe ich auch ab und zu offene KTs ohne TS gemacht, um wirklich jedem zu ermöglich beim RvR mitzumischen. Was man da so alles erlebt: Zu 70% war unter den 24 Leuten erstmal kein Heiler. Spieler wechseln einfach die Gebiete oder gehen ins Szenario oder in die Stadt, ohne den KT wieder zu verlassen und den Platz zu räumen. Auf einfachste Anweisungen, wie: "An der Südburg sammeln!" etc. wird viel zu pomadig reagiert. 2 Gruppen sollen die Hartwasserfälle in Kadrintal bewachen, lassen sich wegzergen und lassen zu, dass die Flagge getappt wird. 
In geschlossenen KTs hat man genug Heilung für die Mitglieder. Alle reagieren auf die Anweisungen des Gruppenleiters. Strategisch wichtige Ziele werden bewacht. Einfallende Gegner werden frühzeitig angekündigt. 
Wer keinen KT findet, der kann übrigens selber einen gründen. Diese Option steht jedem zur Verfügung.

Die Leute fangen nicht auf Erengrad neu an, weil erstens wenig Leute mit War anfangen und zweitens viele Leute, wie du von Erengrad auf andere Server gegangen sind und somit Spieler im T1 vorhanden waren. Beim Lock-Leechen in den unteren Tiers habe ich ja auch mitbekommen, wie wenig dort los war. Im September waren zur Primetime vielleicht mal 3 Gruppen im T1. Szenarien gingen kaum auf usw. Ist doch klar, dass man dann erstmal auf einem anderen Server guckt. Ich bin auch nur nicht auf Carroburg gegangen, weil in der Nacht, in welcher ich auf Averland aufgehört habe, auf Erengrad die T1-Szenarien schneller aufgingen. 
@OldboyX: Erengrad war nach dem Helmgart-Transfer auf jeden Fall der vollste Server. 10 und mehr KTs konnte die Ordnung zu diesen Tagen aufbieten. Im Prinzip ist das jedoch belanglos. Es gab auf jeden Fall Zeiten, in denen es auf Erengrad richtig gekracht hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KalTaron (10. Oktober 2009)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> "Die Standart Edition von WAR gibt es nun für den sagenhaften Preis von 9,99€. Dazu gehören 30 Tage freie Spielzeit, 3 Postkarten und ein 64-seitiges Handbuch.



Wie erbaermlich ist denn das? Die koennen nicht mal Standard richtig schreiben auf ihrer Homepage... Ist ja mittlerweile echt schlimm geworden.


----------



## Mystika-Blutkessel (10. Oktober 2009)

KalTaron schrieb:


> Wie erbaermlich ist denn das? Die koennen nicht mal Standard richtig schreiben auf ihrer Homepage... Ist ja mittlerweile echt schlimm geworden.



Erklär mal lieber den Unterschied zwischen 

1. Die Standart Edition von WAR gibt es nun für den sagenhaften Preis von 9,99€. Dazu gehören 30 Tage freie Spielzeit, 3 Postkarten und ein 64-seitiges Handbuch.

und

2.  Die Online-Lizenz für WAR kostet euch nun 19,99€. Sie ist für PC und MAC verfügbar und beinhaltet ebenfalls 30 Tage freie Spielzeit. WAR könnte ihr zu diesem Preis via Online-Lizenz ab nächster Woche erhalten. Wir halten euch diesbezüglich auf dem Laufenden.

Warum kostet die DvD im Laden mit Zeugs drinnen 10 € und für die Onlinelizenz mit download etc. 20€ ? oO
Jetzt sagt mir bitte nicht das die OnlineLizenz für den MAC funzt und die normale nicht, wenn das so ist dann lach ich richtig und beende sofort mein Abo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (10. Oktober 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Pymonte, du hast dir wirklich den Titel "Laberfürst" verdient. Als im Juli/August noch richtig Party auf dem Server war, habe ich auch ab und zu offene KTs ohne TS gemacht, um wirklich jedem zu ermöglich beim RvR mitzumischen. Was man da so alles erlebt: Zu 70% war unter den 24 Leuten erstmal kein Heiler. Spieler wechseln einfach die Gebiete oder gehen ins Szenario oder in die Stadt, ohne den KT wieder zu verlassen und den Platz zu räumen. Auf einfachste Anweisungen, wie: "An der Südburg sammeln!" etc. wird viel zu pomadig reagiert. 2 Gruppen sollen die Hartwasserfälle in Kadrintal bewachen, lassen sich wegzergen und lassen zu, dass die Flagge getappt wird.
> In geschlossenen KTs hat man genug Heilung für die Mitglieder. Alle reagieren auf die Anweisungen des Gruppenleiters. Strategisch wichtige Ziele werden bewacht. Einfallende Gegner werden frühzeitig angekündigt.
> Wer keinen KT findet, der kann übrigens selber einen gründen. Diese Option steht jedem zur Verfügung.
> 
> ...



Danke, du hast eigentlich alles aufgezählt warum Erengrad sich nach und nach richtig schei*e entwickelt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich meine ja nicht, das alle Leute so waren. Ich hatte selbst offene KTs und auch ab und zu mal einen gefunden. Aber das RvR war einfach oft madig wenn man keine SG hatte. Und die meisten SGs haben sich gegenseitig nichts gegönnt.  Da wurde gekeift und geflamed wegen Festungen und Loot usw usw usw.

Und ja, Erengrad war nach Helmgart transfer sehr sehr voll, wenn nicht sogar der vollste Server, da auch viele Spieler von anderen Servern auch nach Erengrad gewechselt sind. Aber es hat sich anfänglich kein gutes soziales Gefüge gebildet.


@OldboyX
Bist du lustig, du stellst irgendeine Behauptung auf, hast selber maximal sporadisch WAR gespielt und unterstellst nun mir, das ich keine Ahnung hätte, der nun schon seit einem Jah aktiv spielt? Wow, unfassbar. Du hast keinerlei Quellen, keinerlei Beweise, aber hauptsache erstmal sagen, ich liege falsch *kopfschüttel* 
Vielleicht verstehst du es auch einfach nicht oder eher, du willst es nicht verstehen.
Ich weiß, dass viele Spieler im T4 gegangen sind und das es nicht allein am Serverimage liegt. Glaub mir, ich bin nicht dumm und auch von dir erwarte ich das nicht (abstrahieren sollte man schon können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Aber ein Server kann eben nicht nur aus den Alteingesessenen bestehen, weil da eben immer jemand gehen kann usw. Aber der Server hatte einfach schlechte (aber berechtigte) Publicity, wie ich im Nachhinein feststellen musste. Und es hat daher jeglicher Nachschub gefehlt. Es hat sich keine T1-T3 Comm. etabliert, im Gegensatz zu Drakenwald (die T3 Twinks von Mong mal abgesehen, aber die waren ja nur zum locken der Stadt da^^). Es existierte kein Nachschub.
Aber hey, das habe ich nun schon 5mal geschrieben.


----------



## KalTaron (10. Oktober 2009)

Mystika-Blutkessel schrieb:


> Erklär mal lieber den Unterschied zwischen
> 
> 1. Die Standart Edition von WAR gibt es nun für den sagenhaften Preis von 9,99€. Dazu gehören 30 Tage freie Spielzeit, 3 Postkarten und ein 64-seitiges Handbuch.
> 
> ...


Wurde ja schon gesagt, dass Shops einfach die Box loswerden wollen, die nur sinnlos im Lager Staub ansetzt und Platz wegnimmt.

Und es heisst Standard D D D D D! Ist ja schon schlimm genug, wenn das in Foren kaum einer hinkriegt aber in ner offiziellen Mitteilung sollten sie zumindest noch soviel Hirn benutzen.


----------



## Pymonte (10. Oktober 2009)

http://www.deutschesprache-schweresprache.de/standart

für unsere Orthographie-Genies bei GOA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber steht ja auch schon im offiziellen Forum


----------



## OldboyX (10. Oktober 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> @OldboyX
> Bist du lustig, du stellst irgendeine Behauptung auf, hast selber maximal sporadisch WAR gespielt und unterstellst nun mir, das ich keine Ahnung hätte, der nun schon seit einem Jah aktiv spielt? Wow, unfassbar. Du hast keinerlei Quellen, keinerlei Beweise, aber hauptsache erstmal sagen, ich liege falsch *kopfschüttel*
> Vielleicht verstehst du es auch einfach nicht oder eher, du willst es nicht verstehen.
> Ich weiß, dass viele Spieler im T4 gegangen sind und das es nicht allein am Serverimage liegt. Glaub mir, ich bin nicht dumm und auch von dir erwarte ich das nicht (abstrahieren sollte man schon können
> ...



Genau wie du Behauptungen bezüglich Spielerzahlen aufstellst, die keiner nachvollziehen kann und wofür du keine Beweise hast. Nach meinen Erfahrungen waren Drake und Carro immer voller als Erengrad. Carro ist nach den Merges der Server oft abgeschmiert, da so viele Leute drauf waren usw. Auf Erengrad konnte ich immer spielen und außerhalb der Primetime stand der server maximal auf mittel, oft auch auf niedrig.

Doch das ist alles Kinderkacke und mir letztlich völlig egal. Das Lächerliche ist einfach, dass du so tust als wäre der Server Erengrad selbst Schuld daran, dass er nun so wenige Spieler hat. Irgendwann, hoffentlich, wirst du verstehen welch absolut grundlegender Stumpfsinn das ist.

Ganz im Sinne von 



			
				Pymonte schrieb:
			
		

> Und weiterhin finde ich das Problem von Erengrad hausgemacht. Wer sich nicht "attraktiv" vermarktet, der bekommt eben keine neuen Spieler. So ist das nunmal.


----------



## Shagkul (10. Oktober 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Doch das ist alles Kinderkacke und mir letztlich völlig egal. Das Lächerliche ist einfach, dass du so tust als wäre der Server Erengrad selbst Schuld daran, dass er nun so wenige Spieler hat. Irgendwann, hoffentlich, wirst du verstehen welch absolut grundlegender Stumpfsinn das ist.



Das stimmt aber trotzdem zum Teil, der Server hat ne Miese Stimmung verbreitet, Zickenkrieg ist noch harmlos ausgedrückt.

Schon allein das gestreite wegen Mong und seiner Alli. Da wurde gestreikt und was weis ich alles.

Das soll nicht heißen das es die Spielbezogenen Fehler von Seiten Mytihcs nicht gibt. 
Aber was Erengrad betrifft, dass war wirklich lächerlich und plötzlich konnte man auf die Monate zusehen wie der Status in die Knie ging... "ich hörs Spielen auf, weil ich kein 6 on 6 mehr machen kann, weil ich nicht mehr einzelne abfarmen kann, sondern von nem KT überrannt werd, der Server ist zu voll, macht keinen Spaß mehr" ......... ich könnte das jetzt beliebig weiterführen.

Da wurde Stimmung auf der eigenen Seite gegen die Neuankömmlinge gemacht. Die wurden im open RvR ausgegrenzt. Die Gegenseite verhöhnte die Neulinge mit jedem Sieg, weil sie ja doch den dümmlichen Zerg aushebeln konnten.

@OldboyX hör mir bloß auf...... Erengrad hat sich übelst zu Neulingen benommen, nach dem Servertransver, da ist wirklich was dran und ich war live dabei.
Da war man eh schon geknickt, weil der Homeserver geschlossen wird und dann wird man noch so empfangen.
Nicht alle, aber die wenigen netten Leute zu dieser Zeit, wurden von der Masse überdeckt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (11. Oktober 2009)

Die Spieler tragen aus meiner Sicht schon entschieden zum "Image" eines Servers bei.

Ich versuche es immer mal wieder auf Drakenwald (Ordnung, Ende T2), aber aufgrund einiger (vieler) Spieler dort, schwindet die Lust einfach.
Ein paar Beispiele aus meiner Sicht:

- Heiler, die unbedingt einen auf DD machen. Jeder kann so spielen, wie sie wollen, aber sie schwächen einfach ihr Team, und es ist unheimlich frustrierend, wenn man stirbt, während die einfach neben dir stehen, und nicht einmal einen hot springen lassen. Habe ich auf Drakenwald leider oft erlebt.

- Heiler und DDs, die sofort im Szenario aus der Gruppe gehen. Die DDs sind mir eigentlich egal, obwohl das dann auch meist diejenigen sind, die immer abseits der anderen durch die Gegend laufen, um Einzelsiege zu bekommen. Das schwächt einfach die Gruppe. Und Soloheiler sind einfach extrem nervig. Keine Gruppenheilung, keine Möglichkeit sie per skill zu beschützen (als Tank).

- Stamm- und Gildengruppen, von denen man in Szenarien abgefarmt wird. Mit einer gemischten Gruppe von 9-21 (ja, 9!) und mit Glück 1 Heiler hat man 0 Chancen gegen eine 20-21 Gruppe mit 3+ Heilern. Und leider wollen diese Gruppen dann auch keinen schnellen Sieg. Die farmen einfach die Gegner ab, und kümmern sich überhaupt nicht um die Ziele des Szenarios. Ich habe genug Szenarios erlebt, in denen eine Seite gerade einmal 3 oder 0(!) Gegner töten konnten, und am Ende mit 0 Erfahrung und 0 Ruf da standen.

- Kleine RVR Gruppen. Ich habe es leider auch oft erlebt, dass man mangels ausreichender Spielerzahl mit 2 1/2 Gruppen oder weniger eine Burg im RVR angreifen mußte. Das schafft man 1 mal, danach sind die restlichen Ziele von 1-2 Kriegstrupps verteidigt. Und es macht nicht viel Spaß, mit 15 Mann eine Burg anzugreifen, und dabei von 24+ Gegnern und NPCs vermöbelt zu werden. Auf der anderen Seite verteidigt man eine Burg mit 6 Leuten ohne Heiler nicht wirklich effektiv gegen 2 volle Kriegstrupps.

-Bombergruppen,etc. Muss man wohl nicht viel drüber sagen.

Das sind alles Dinge, die natürlich vom Spiel zugelassen werden, aber auch exzessiv von den Spielern ausgenutzt werden. Und damit verderben sie Spielern wie mir einfach den Spaß, und begründen auch ein gewisses Image des Servers.
Ich spiele jetzt eigentlich fast ausschließlich auf den 2 größeren englischen Servern. Natürlich gibt es dort auch immer mal wieder Idioten mit dämlichen Kommentaren,etc., aber das Klima dort gefällt mir einfach wesentlich besser.
Neulich erst ist dort eine Gilde durch die ÖQs getobt. Jeder,egal welchels Level, konnte bei Lust mitmachen (natürlich auch gildenfremde). Es wurden alle ÖQs der Grünhäute von T1-T4 gemacht, und die kleinen wurden so am Leben gehalten, dass jeder seinen Spaß hatte, und am Ende hatte man seinen Einfluss inklusive der entsprechenden Belohnungen voll. Solche Aktionen sorgen für ein gutes Klima der Spieler untereinander, und führen natürlich dazu, dass die Spieler anderen den Server empfehlen.


----------



## KalTaron (11. Oktober 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> http://www.deutschesprache-schweresprache.de/standart
> 
> für unsere Orthographie-Genies bei GOA
> 
> ...


Danke fuer den tollen Link. Feine Seite. 
Aber wer schaut schon ins GOA-Forum... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Ich spiele jetzt eigentlich fast ausschließlich auf den 2 größeren englischen Servern. Natürlich gibt es dort auch immer mal wieder Idioten mit dämlichen Kommentaren,etc., aber das Klima dort gefällt mir einfach wesentlich besser.
> Neulich erst ist dort eine Gilde durch die ÖQs getobt. Jeder,egal welchels Level, konnte bei Lust mitmachen (natürlich auch gildenfremde). Es wurden alle ÖQs der Grünhäute von T1-T4 gemacht, und die kleinen wurden so am Leben gehalten, dass jeder seinen Spaß hatte, und am Ende hatte man seinen Einfluss inklusive der entsprechenden Belohnungen voll. Solche Aktionen sorgen für ein gutes Klima der Spieler untereinander, und führen natürlich dazu, dass die Spieler anderen den Server empfehlen.


Solche Aktionen sind wirklich gut fuer das Klima und fuer die Motivation. Mal ehrlich, wer kennt schon die PQs?


----------



## Teal (11. Oktober 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> @OldboyX hör mir bloß auf...... Erengrad hat sich übelst zu Neulingen benommen, nach dem Servertransver, da ist wirklich was dran und ich war live dabei.
> Da war man eh schon geknickt, weil der Homeserver geschlossen wird und dann wird man noch so empfangen.
> ...


Das muss ich leider unterstreichen. Als wir damals mit der Gilde von Helmgart rüber wechseln mussten, gab es auch fast nur Geflame von wegen "Scheiß Serverwechsler". Ging teilweise so weit, dass man darum nicht in Instanzen (zum Glück nur da und nicht im RvR) mitgenommen wurde, da die meinten man wisse ja nicht, ob man ein Ninja-Looter sei...


----------



## Peithon (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss Ichweissnichts voll und ganz Recht geben. Spieler, die einfach mal 2-3 Stunden Szenarien machen wollen, werden bei Warhammer nach Strich und Faden vermöbelt. Meiner Ansicht nach liegt das insbesondere an den Itemunterschieden, insbesondere im T4. Da solche Spieler auch keine Lust haben 1-2 Stunden auf einen Time-Lock zu warten, werden sie kaum Interesse daran haben, Warhammer weiter zu spielen. An solche Spieler hat Mythic eigentlich nicht gedacht, wenn man die Items aus LdT oder LV genau betrachtet und deren Unterschiede zu herkömlichen Waffen und Rüstungen. Dazu kommen natürlich noch die Unterschiede, die durch den Rufrang entstehen. 

Gegen 20 Uhr waren gestern gerade mal 6 Spieler von Level 1 bis 11 bei der Zerstörung auf Erengrad unterwegs. Es kann natürlich sein, dass dort alle außer mir Party machen. Um Szenarios aufzubekommen reicht es auf jeden Fall nicht. 

Wenn ein Spiel wirklich fantastisch ist, dann hört man nicht einfach auf, wenn man von einpaar Dummköpfen beschimpft wird. Bei Warhammer ist es jedoch so, dass durch Design-Fehler Frustraktion entsteht, die dann durch die Beschimpfer zum Überlaufen gebracht wird.


----------



## Salute (12. Oktober 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Erengrad hat sich übelst zu Neulingen benommen, nach dem Servertransver, da ist wirklich was dran und ich war live dabei.
> Da war man eh schon geknickt, weil der Homeserver geschlossen wird und dann wird man noch so empfangen.
> Nicht alle, aber die wenigen netten Leute zu dieser Zeit, wurden von der Masse überdeckt.
> 
> ...




Das stimmt ich gerne zu. Was ist nach dem Tranfer im T4 Chat so abging hatte ich teilweise nicht einmal in 4 Jahren "des anderen Spiels" erlebt. 

Das es irgendwann mit dem Server so enden musste überrascht mich nicht.


----------



## exec85 (12. Oktober 2009)

Leute spielt auf Karak.Norn, wenigstens testen.
Habe rerolled trotz 4 lvl 40 chars auf Carro und ich bereue es nicht.
Von T1-T4 ist dort 24/7 die Hölle los, wirklich.

ich habe seit release nicht mehr soviel fun gehabt wie die letzten 3 Tage hier auf Norn.
Absolut balanced und einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shagkul (12. Oktober 2009)

exec85 schrieb:


> Leute spielt auf Karak.Norn, wenigstens testen.
> Habe rerolled trotz 4 lvl 40 chars auf Carro und ich bereue es nicht.
> Von T1-T4 ist dort 24/7 die Hölle los, wirklich.
> 
> ...



Ich weis nicht.....
Sicher heutzutage kann man davon ausgehen, dass ja jeder perfekt Englisch kann. Ich stamme aber scheinbar aus einer Generation (wie mir zumindest scheint) wo das noch nicht so gang und gebe war. *Achtung, etwas Ironie ist auch dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Jederzeit @exe85, wenn nur nicht mein Spielspaß leiden würde. Weil ich im Grunde "schweigend" an der Tastatur sitzen würde. Ich würde quasi solo ein MMO spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich sags ja nur ungern, doch die Entwicklung, dass einige auf Englische EU Server gehen ist

a) ein Indiz für weiter sinkende Spielerzahlen

b) ein Faktor der die Spielerzahlen noch weiter wird sinken lassen, denn wie schon Shagkul andeutet, bleiben bei diesem Prozess wieder einige Spieler auf der Strecke, die nicht schon wieder wechseln wollen, oder es nicht so mit Englisch haben, oder nicht von vorne anfangen wollen usw. Diese Spieler verbleiben dann, wie bereits in der Vergangenheit, auf einem Server der leerer wird.... und die Spirale dreht sich weiter...


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (12. Oktober 2009)

Das Problem, es ist eben recht wenig Abwechslung geboten.
Da hilft es schonmal wenn einige größer Gilden mal mit ihren guten Twinks paar PQs machen. Weil es anders ist, also dauernd Mobs grinden oder Spieler grinden.
Sowas sorgt für Motivation. Auch die Aktionen von den RSP Gilden, wie da Schädelspaltaz etc. hilft deutlich. Aber von Seiten von Mythic kommt eben wenig.

Denn die Population macht enorm viel aus. Vorallem ist die Serverspielerzahl nicht mal ausschlaggebend, sondern einfach die Anzahl der aktiven RVR Spieler. Diese Leute machen den großteil von allem aus. Wenn die Gegenseite keinen Bock auf RVR hat, dann hat sie dass nicht und der Angreifer walzt über alles drüber und stürmt bis zur Hauptstadt.
Bei Lust und Laune am RVR, ist es was anderes. Nur ist alles, über die Spielerzahlen etc. Spekulation und Hoch/Niedrig, sagt nicht wirklich was aus. Das sind nur Anzeigen, die ab einem gewissen Punkt umspringen. Aber die Aktivität, über ein Gebiet wird nicht wirklich gezeigt.
Wie viele KTs unterwegs sind etc.. Wenn die KTs geschlossen sind oder voll, sieht man diese ja nicht mal im Channel. Daher weiß man nie, wie viele Wirklich Unterwegs sind.
Man empfindet daher die Anzahl der Spieler egal wo und wann, rein subjektiv. Es gibt keinen echten Beweis der Spieler in einem Gebiet. Man kann natürlich selbst Erhebungen machen über /who, aber ... naja die Zeit wüsste ich anders zu investieren =) wenn man on ist.

Es geht wirklich stark um die aktivität und diese ist von Server zu Server enorm Unterschiedlich. Denn es spielt auch die Tageszeit eine Rolle und da nunmal auf den WAR Servern an sich recht wenig Los ist von Spielerzahlen her, fällt es auf wenn gewisse aktive Gilden, aus Arbeitern, Arbeitlosen, Studenten, Schülern etc. bestehen.
Wenn Leute Freitags Raiden und Samstag Party feiern oder Leute die eher WE aktiv um die Häuser ziehen und in der Woche mal paar Stunden on sind oder Leute im Schicht betrieb, die On sind wann es die Zeit erlaubt etc. Sowas fällt enorm auf Ferien, Urlaub etc. fällt bei diesen Spielen ins Gewicht.
Daher sind alle Spielerzahlen subjektiv, solange sie nicht wirklich durch Erhebungen ermittelt wurden und selbst dort, kann man nur über ne Who Liste treffer abfragen und eintragen. Aber nicht wirklich wie aktiv diese Personen/Chars sind.

Das Problem es gibt nur bei WAR keine Möglichkeit eines NSC Ausgleiches. Durch mehr Wachen, die Despawnen wenn Verteidiger da sind oder Wachen und Lords die Angepasst sind, auf Anzahl der Angreifer und Verteidiger einer Burg etc. Da tät Population nicht so stark ins Gewicht fallen. Aber da alles nur durch Spieler interessant gemacht wird, belebt wäre hier eine Falsche Aussage, fällt es oft an Spannung, sobald eine Seite inaktiv wird.
Gründe dafür gibt es genug und das bekommt man bei WAR hart zu spüren. Sobald eben die Leute keine Lust mehr haben, die sonst Raids und Defs Organisiert haben oder die Gilden sich auflösen, die dafür Zuständig waren und es gern gemacht haben etc. Sowas spürt man enorm deutlich. 

Aber die Anzahl der Spieler auf einem Server, hat nicht immer was über den Server zu sagen. Ob 1000 Spieler oder 2000 Spieler auf einem Server sind, macht in dem Sinne keinen Unterschied. Wenn diese 1000 Spieler nicht gut verteilt sind


----------



## Rorgak (13. Oktober 2009)

Also auf die englischen Server kann man auch ohne englischkenntnisse, ein freundliches hi bekommt ja jeder hin, Gilden gibt es von allen Nationen!
Die RvR Aktivität ist wesentlich höher als ich bisher auf anderen Servern je erlebt habe!

Natürlich sind mal mehr Dessis/Ordis oder weniger Dessis/Ordis da, das schwankt halt! Und trotzdem wird gemosht was das Zeug hält, und wenn man mit seinen 2 GRuppen in nen Dessi KT einfällt und den Löffel abgibt was solls man hat immerhin 2 Gruppen Dessis mitgenommen und Spaß gehabt! Im T2 wird koordiniert gelockt, Burgen bis aufs letzte gehalten, Bos bis aufs Messer verteidigt, wenns sein muss 20mal gegen den Gegner angerannt bis er im Dreck liegt! Das ist War und da kann Mythic nichts machen da ist die Spielerschaft gefragt!


----------



## Eloit (13. Oktober 2009)

Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe is Drakenwald aber doch immernoch super besucht? Oder sehe ich das falsch. Habe grad wieder meinen Account reaktiviert und gucke mir das ganze mal an. Sollte die Aktivitaet auf Drakenwald wider Erwarten nicht meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen muss ich woll mal auch auf Karak Norn vorbei schauen. Was wuerdet ihr denn raten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Freue mich ueber ein paar nette Antworten... Wie sieht es auf K-Norn ueberhaupt mit der Order / Destro Population aus. Guter Ausgleich?


----------



## Kranak90 (13. Oktober 2009)

Eloit schrieb:


> Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe is Drakenwald aber doch immernoch super besucht? Oder sehe ich das falsch. Habe grad wieder meinen Account reaktiviert und gucke mir das ganze mal an. Sollte die Aktivitaet auf Drakenwald wider Erwarten nicht meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen muss ich woll mal auch auf Karak Norn vorbei schauen. Was wuerdet ihr denn raten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also Drakenwald ist der meist besuchte deutsche Server. Da ist viel mehr aktivität als auf Erengrad oder Carroburg. Aber auf Karak Norn ist wirklich immer was los. Liegt wohl daran, dass dort Spieler aus ganz Europa spielen. Wie ich gehört habe herrscht dort aber ein kleines übergewicht an Destro.


----------



## C0ntra (13. Oktober 2009)

Eloit schrieb:


> Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe is Drakenwald aber doch immernoch super besucht? Oder sehe ich das falsch. Habe grad wieder meinen Account reaktiviert und gucke mir das ganze mal an. [...]



Also gestern Abend war es im T2 auf Drakenwald sehr spaßig. Mit 1,5 KT Order haben wir uns dran probiert die Burgen zu erobern, da das komplette T2 rot gefärbt war. Mindestens 1 KT Destros ist uns aber immer gefolgt und hat erfolgreich verteidigt - zugegeben, vom Schnitt waren die höher als wir und es war net so gut organisiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ab 21 Uhr konnten wir dann aber 2 KT's mobilisieren, die auch an einem Strang gezogen haben um dann trotz erbitterter Gegenwehr der Destros einige ihrer Burgen zu erobern um sie anschließend erfolgreich gegen sie zu verteidigen.

Da war richtig schön! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eloit (13. Oktober 2009)

Dann werd ich doch erstmal wieder meine Chars auf Drakenwald auspacken und mir das ganze aus naechster Naehe angucken. Sollte ich mir mehr Aktivitaet wuenschen kann ich immernoch wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denke das ist eine gute Loesung...oder is dem Spassfaktor auf Karak Norn verursacht durch die Aktivitaet (is die vergleichbar mit Drakenwald wirklich so hoch?) eine so riesige Prioritaet zuzuschreiben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (13. Oktober 2009)

Aktivität ist natürlich auch ein großer Faktor der zum Spaß beiträgt. Aber im großen und ganzen kommt es darauf an was die Spieler machen. Auf den deutschen Servern herrscht meist Rufgeilheit d.h wenn man Reikland gelockt hat wird die Festung nicht angegriffen sondern man fliegt in ein anderes Gebiet um da die Schlachtfeldziele einzunehmen. So wie ich hier im Forum schon oft gelesen habe, steht der Ruf auf Karak Norn an zweiter Stelle. Dort legt man mehr wert darauf gegeneinander oder Miteinander zu spielen anstatt schnell Rufpunkte zu machen.


----------



## Eloit (13. Oktober 2009)

OK ich verstehe...ich werde auf jedenfall nochma mit meinen Chars auf Drakenwald einloggen (wenn mein Client patched is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) - und mir das ganze mal selbst angucken. Vielleicht gefaellts mir sogar und solange einigermassen was laeuft - freundlich sind die Leute ja eh fast immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wuerde halt ungern meine Chars aufgebeben. Naja wie gesagt erstmal schauen.
Allerdings werde ich zum testen auch mal nen kleinen auf Karak Norn erstellen. Dann im Endeffekt faellt wohl iwann die Entscheidung wo ich neu (oder alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) beginnen werde...


----------



## Kranak90 (13. Oktober 2009)

Und falls dir Karak Norn besser gefällt als Drakenwald, dann kannst du nur hoffen das es bald einen Servertransfer dorthin gibt.


----------



## Rorgak (13. Oktober 2009)

Und wenn du die Wahl hast dann mach dir auf Norn bitte nen Ordi!


----------



## Pymonte (13. Oktober 2009)

Pft, Rufgeilheit gabs auf Erengrad und Carroburg. Wenigstens die "junge" Drakenwalder Community (also im T1 bis T3) ist nicht Punktegeil und man kämpft auch gerne mal gegen eine Übermacht.
Es macht viel Spaß auf Drakenwald, wobei eben ein leichter Destroüberschuss herrscht.


----------



## Kranak90 (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich finds gut das du für deinen neuen Server Drakenwald Werbung machst. Aber ich denke für Erengrad und Carroburg ist die Uhr so gut wie abgelaufen. Mal sehen wer nach dem Aion Freimonat zurück kommt. Wenns dann nicht besser wird, dann steht einer zusammenlegung der beiden Server nichts entgegen.


----------



## Shagkul (13. Oktober 2009)

Warum werfen wir nicht gleich alle deutschen Server zusammen und heben die Beschränkung auf, dass man jeweils nur eine Seite spielen kann.
Beim derzeitigen Verlauf ist das doch wirklich schon egal und das meine ich als ernste Überlegung.


----------



## Kranak90 (13. Oktober 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Warum werfen wir nicht gleich alle deutschen Server zusammen und heben die Beschränkung auf, dass man jeweils nur eine Seite spielen kann.



Die Aufhebung der Sperre würde das Spiel noch kaputter machen als es ohnehin schon ist.


----------



## Shagkul (13. Oktober 2009)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Die Aufhebung der Sperre würde das Spiel noch kaputter machen als es ohnehin schon ist.



Zugegeben, der Spionage würde Tür und Tor geöffnet und im Moment ist WAR nicht so ausgebaut um sich einen zweit ACC aus diesem Grund zu besorgen.

Dann verbleiben wir bei der Lösung mit 2 Servern, wobei sich das ja immer ändern läst, sollte es Mythic gelingen WAR wieder "anziehender" zu gestalten.


----------



## OldboyX (13. Oktober 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Zugegeben, der Spionage würde Tür und Tor geöffnet und im Moment ist WAR nicht so ausgebaut um sich einen zweit ACC aus diesem Grund zu besorgen.
> 
> Dann verbleiben wir bei der Lösung mit 2 Servern, wobei sich das ja immer ändern läst, sollte es Mythic gelingen WAR wieder "anziehender" zu gestalten.



Das Problem wäre nicht die Spionage, sondern das "Umloggen".

-Steht ein Zonelock bevor der viel Ruf abwirft loggen alle auf die entsprechenden Chars um zu profitieren.
-Kämpft man gegen einen Zerg und hat absolut keine Chance, dann logt man um und mischt dann auch kräftig die Feinde auf.

usw. 


Klar kann man an den aufrechten Spieler appellieren, dies nicht zu tun, doch wissen wir alle wie die Mehrheit der Menschen grundsätzlich tickt.

Path of least resistance.


----------



## Salute (13. Oktober 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das Problem wäre nicht die Spionage, sondern das "Umloggen".
> 
> 
> -Kämpft man gegen einen Zerg und hat absolut keine Chance, dann logt man um und mischt dann auch kräftig die Feinde auf.
> ...




Klar die einen loggen wegen dem "Winteamjoiner-Prinzip" um und der Rest loggt sich gänzlich aus  weils zu frustriert ist. Schon hat die eine Seite keine Gegner mehr. 

Kreisraiden incomming.


----------



## Peithon (13. Oktober 2009)

Bei Lotro ist das in den Ettenöden ganz einfach mit einer Zeitsperre gelöst worden. Wenn man 2 Stunden nicht umloggen kann, dann ist es im Allgemeinen kein Problem. Was man im War-Forum über Erengrad ließt, dass lässt darauf schließen, dass noch weniger Spieler auf dem Server aktiv sind. Ich weiß nicht, was Goa daran hindert vernünftig zu reagieren. In den Patchnotes gibt es keine Sache, die die Leute dazu verleitet wieder mit War anzufangen. Es würde mich wirklich mal interessieren, ob AoC nicht schon mehr Spieler als Warhammer hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shagkul (13. Oktober 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Bei Lotro ist das in den Ettenöden ganz einfach mit einer Zeitsperre gelöst worden. Wenn man 2 Stunden nicht umloggen kann, dann ist es im Allgemeinen kein Problem. Was man im War-Forum über Erengrad ließt, dass lässt darauf schließen, dass noch weniger Spieler auf dem Server aktiv sind. Ich weiß nicht, was Goa daran hindert vernünftig zu reagieren. In den Patchnotes gibt es keine Sache, die die Leute dazu verleitet wieder mit War anzufangen. Es würde mich wirklich mal interessieren, ob AoC nicht schon mehr Spieler als Warhammer hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wiederum wäre zum Beispiel eine Lösung, 2 Stunden warten zu müssen um die Gegenseite zu spielen, würde jeden Manipulationsversuch langwierig gestalten.


----------



## Peithon (17. Oktober 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Persönlich glaube ich nicht, dass die Abschaffung der Festungen das RvR attraktiver macht. Ich möchte nicht mießmutig sein, aber etwas langweiligeres als UV oder AD ohne Gegner gibt es bei Warhammer einfach nicht. Gerade weil auch der Festungskampf "instanziert" war, hätte man diesen bestimmt interessanter modifizieren können. Weniger AoE-Schaden des Kommandanten oder eine zweite Rampe wären z. B. Möglichkeiten gewesen.
> 
> Das neue System wird die Hauptstadt der schwächeren Fraktion in einen Dauerbelagerungszustand versetzen. Das wird auf beiden Seiten lange Weile hervorbringen, weil die überzähligen Angreifer keine Lust auf Kämpfe ohne Gegner haben und die Verteidiger keine Möglichkeit haben Angriffe abzuwehren. Ich glaube nicht, dass es zu einer Aufteilung des Zergs kommt. Gerade bei Burgenschlachten, bei denen es nun noch bessere Belohnungen gibt und bei denen viele RPs zu holen sind und wo die Musik spielt, werden sich alle versammeln.
> 
> ...



Da hatte ich vor einer Woche schon deutlich den richtigen Riecher. Mal gucken, wann die Revolution im War-Forum aufgrund des Spielermangels zusammenbricht. Habe mir mal das Tutorial angesehen. Die Berufe wurden leider nicht erklärt, das wäre mal etwas Neues gewesen. Ansonsten waren am Nachmittag einfach zu wenig Leute für T1-Szenarien zu begeistern, auf Erengrad jedenfalls. Das Lehrlingssystem scheint noch einpaar Macken zu haben. Mal gucken, ob heute die Festungen wieder eingeführt werden.


----------



## Hellbabe (17. Oktober 2009)

warum sollten die Festungen wieder eingeführt werden, gut das se weg sind. Eine Stunde drin stehen, währnde der Gegner in der Zeit ma wieder 4 Zonen locken kann???? Die Festungen waren von Anfang an Schrott sry.... Das Lehrlingssystem funzte jedenfalls bei mir gut. Ich hatte mal ne Grp gemacht von lvl 3 bis 6 um mit denen mal im T2 rumzugurken, und sie wurden, solange sie in einer bestimmten Reichweite blieben, auf meinen Rank angehoben. Das nach "untenlehren" wurde ja aus Balanctechnischen Gründen deaktiviert (was ich auch gut finde, was sollen 40er im T1??). Ansonsten nettes T1 Gebiet, und auf Draken waren nachmittags ca. ja 2 Kts unterwegs (viele Twinker, die nur mal dat neue Nordland sehen wollten), und man hat sich gemütlich eins auffe Mütze gehauen^^^.


----------



## Canossaa (17. Oktober 2009)

was sollen 40er im T1 ?oO vieleicht Spaß haben denn mir gehts so das grade orvr im T4 absolut 0 bock macht und ich sehr sehr sehr (...) gerne lieber die ganze zeit im T1 mit meinem 40er zocken würde....und ich versteh auch nicht was daran so schwer zu balancen is einfach auf lvl 8 runterstufen und rüstung/stats etc pp um xx% herhabstufen aber naja denke das kommt früher oder später und dann packe ich auch wieder meinen 40er aus denn wenn ihr mich fragt macht t1-t3 am meisten spaß


----------



## Shaft13 (17. Oktober 2009)

Hellbabe schrieb:


> warum sollten die Festungen wieder eingeführt werden, gut das se weg sind. Eine Stunde drin stehen, währnde der Gegner in der Zeit ma wieder 4 Zonen locken kann???? Die Festungen waren von Anfang an Schrott sry.... Das Lehrlingssystem funzte jedenfalls bei mir gut. Ich hatte mal ne Grp gemacht von lvl 3 bis 6 um mit denen mal im T2 rumzugurken, und sie wurden, solange sie in einer bestimmten Reichweite blieben, auf meinen Rank angehoben. Das nach "untenlehren" wurde ja aus Balanctechnischen Gründen deaktiviert (was ich auch gut finde, was sollen 40er im T1??). Ansonsten nettes T1 Gebiet, und auf Draken waren nachmittags ca. ja 2 Kts unterwegs (viele Twinker, die nur mal dat neue Nordland sehen wollten), und man hat sich gemütlich eins auffe Mütze gehauen^^^.



Festungen waren die einzigen Zergstopper im Spiel. Jetzt wird die dominierende Partei jeden Tag in der Hauptstadt stehen. Die Deffer werden bald ausloggen statt zu deffen und PvP ist 18 Stunden komplett gesperrt auf dem Server,weil ohen Deffer auch der 18 Stunden Timer komplett 18 Stunden braucht zum auslaufen.

Dieser Patch war das schlimmste was WAR passieren konnte.


----------



## wiligut (17. Oktober 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Festungen waren die einzigen Zergstopper im Spiel. Jetzt wird die dominierende Partei jeden Tag in der Hauptstadt stehen. Die Deffer werden bald ausloggen statt zu deffen und PvP ist 18 Stunden komplett gesperrt auf dem Server,weil ohen Deffer auch der 18 Stunden Timer komplett 18 Stunden braucht zum auslaufen.
> 
> Dieser Patch war das schlimmste was WAR passieren konnte.



Auch wenn man es 1000 mal wiederholt wird es nicht richtiger. Der Haupstadtkampf besteht nur aus PVP. Wer ausloggt statt zu deffen und sich gleichzeitig über einen Mangel an PvP aufregt, sollte mal prüfen ob er wirklich im richtigen Spiel ist. Als Mitglied der zahlenmäßig unterlegenen Fraktion hat man sogar den Vorteil immer in volle HS-Instanzen zu kommen und dort moschen zu können. Als Mitglied der zahlenmäßig stärkeren Fraktion besteht leider die Chance in eine leere Inze zu kommen. Das in ner leeren Inze jemand ausloggt ist wohl viel nachvollziehbarer.

Ich weiss ja das jammern in WAR Mode ist, aber die Argumente werden immer sinnloser


----------



## Peithon (18. Oktober 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> Auch wenn man es 1000 mal wiederholt wird es nicht richtiger. Der Haupstadtkampf besteht nur aus PVP. Wer ausloggt statt zu deffen und sich gleichzeitig über einen Mangel an PvP aufregt, sollte mal prüfen ob er wirklich im richtigen Spiel ist. Als Mitglied der zahlenmäßig unterlegenen Fraktion hat man sogar den Vorteil immer in volle HS-Instanzen zu kommen und dort moschen zu können. Als Mitglied der zahlenmäßig stärkeren Fraktion besteht leider die Chance in eine leere Inze zu kommen. Das in ner leeren Inze jemand ausloggt ist wohl viel nachvollziehbarer.
> 
> Ich weiss ja das jammern in WAR Mode ist, aber die Argumente werden immer sinnloser



Das ist 100% Schwachsinn, was du hier schreibst. Wenn du bei der überlegenen Seite spielst und zu spät in die Hauptstadt kommst, nur ein paar NPCs als Gegner. Ich musste mehrmals 2 Stunden diese dämliche PQ ohne Gegner machen. Auch mit Gegnern die Hauptstädte in meinen Augen kein Highlight.


----------



## wiligut (18. Oktober 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Das ist 100% Schwachsinn, was du hier schreibst. Wenn du bei der überlegenen Seite spielst und zu spät in die Hauptstadt kommst, nur ein paar NPCs als Gegner. Ich musste mehrmals 2 Stunden diese dämliche PQ ohne Gegner machen. Auch mit Gegnern die Hauptstädte in meinen Augen kein Highlight.



Dann empfehle ich dir meinen Post nochmal zu lesen, denn dort steht geschrieben:

"Als Mitglied der *zahlenmäßig unterlegenen Fraktion hat man sogar den Vorteil immer in volle HS-Instanzen zu kommen* und dort moschen zu können. Als Mitglied der zahlenmäßig stärkeren Fraktion besteht leider die Chance in eine leere Inze zu kommen."


----------



## Hellbabe (18. Oktober 2009)

Tja da Order auf jedem Server in Unterzahl ist, wayn..irgenwann hat Destro auch keinen Bock mehr nen leeren Server zu raiden, weil alle twinken oder pve machen, und keiner mehr zum PvP geht..also wayne interessiert noch die Hauptstadtraids.


----------



## Kir Kanos (20. Oktober 2009)

Order überall in Unterzahl?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok auf Carron und Erengard vllt. Aber auch nur vllt. 
Da sieht es auf Drakenwald anders aus. Beide Seiten haben genug Wahnsinnige um sich das Leben schwer zumachen.

Glaube eher das die Motivation der Leute viel damit zutun hat. Habe schon oft die Erfahrung auf Erengard und Drakenwald gemacht, dass man schnell nen Kt zusammen kriegt aber die Leute nicht zusammenhalten, nicht auf den Leader hören oder einfach beim ersten Tod verschwinden.


----------



## xxBîgxx (21. Oktober 2009)

Also ich spiele auf dem Englischen Server  "Karak-Norn"  und es macht mir verdammt viel Spaß , denn ich finde jederzeit einen Kriegstrupp für einen Keep Raid . Es ist unglaublich wie viel da los ist, und das es ein Englischsprachiger Server ist , ist für mich gar kein Problem.
Normales Schulenglisch reicht völlig aus ,wozu es auch noch Deutsche Gilden gibt. Allgemein ist dieser Server nicht mehr Englisch sonder mehr Europäisch , es gibt spieler aus Finnland,Deutschland,England,Polen,Spanien,Frankreich usw.
Also allen Leuten die nicht lange Gruppen suchen wollen empfehle ich "Karak Norn" !
Aber das ist natürlich nur meine Meinung. Ich kann dur.chaus verstehen das es Leute gibt die auf Deutschen Servern bleiben


----------



## Makalvian (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich frag mich nur warum du das "hier" betonst... 
2/4 der posts im Buffed-Forum sind von leuten die War einfach nicht mögen und dadurch ihren Unmut und teilweise geistigen Dünschiss hier ablassen müssen...
Und die Rubbelgruppen die ja auch auf den Deutschen Servern so beliebt sind können ruhig dort bleiben , sollen sie halt irgendwann ihren eigenen Rubbel-Server bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phineas Phreak (21. Oktober 2009)

@Canossaa:

Eine Frage zu deinem SpeedTest Panel: Der UP/Downspeed ist tatsächlich in MB/s angegeben? oder eher Mbit?


----------



## BistneMemme? (21. Oktober 2009)

Klar die Rubbel Gruppen gibt es natürlich nur auf den Deutschen Servern(Dünschiss)... Aber Labert mal weiter so Negativ über die deutschen Server... Scheinheilige Mistkerle....


PS: Hab heute Nacht um 2 mal eingeloggt auf Drakenwald im T1 und ruckzuck sind die Sz aufgegangen, Denke mal das ein paar Spieler hinzugekommen sind !!


----------



## Makalvian (21. Oktober 2009)

BistneMemme? schrieb:


> Klar die Rubbel Gruppen gibt es natürlich nur auf den Deutschen Servern(Dünschiss)... Aber Labert mal weiter so Negativ über die deutschen Server... Scheinheilige Mistkerle....
> 
> 
> PS: Hab heute Nacht um 2 mal eingeloggt auf Drakenwald im T1 und ruckzuck sind die Sz aufgegangen, Denke mal das ein paar Spieler hinzugekommen sind !!




Und die Rubbelgruppen die ja auch auf den Deutschen Servern so beliebt sind können ruhig dort bleiben

zum besseren Verständniss danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ButcherX (21. Oktober 2009)

xxBîgxx schrieb:


> Also ich spiele auf dem Englischen Server  "Karak-Norn"  und es macht mir verdammt viel Spaß , denn ich finde jederzeit einen Kriegstrupp für einen Keep Raid . Es ist unglaublich wie viel da los ist, und das es ein Englischsprachiger Server ist , ist für mich gar kein Problem.
> Normales Schulenglisch reicht völlig aus ,wozu es auch noch Deutsche Gilden gibt. Allgemein ist dieser Server nicht mehr Englisch sonder mehr Europäisch , es gibt spieler aus Finnland,Deutschland,England,Polen,Spanien,Frankreich usw.
> Also allen Leuten die nicht lange Gruppen suchen wollen empfehle ich "Karak Norn" !
> Aber das ist natürlich nur meine Meinung. Ich kann dur.chaus verstehen das es Leute gibt die auf Deutschen Servern bleiben



Also auf deutschen Servern gehen genauso ständig KT´s auf um Keep oder SFZ einzunehmen und gewisse Leute gibt es nunmal auf jeden Server. Aber gibt auch einige nützlich funktionen um diesen zu entgehen...also warum in die Weite schweifen, wenn das gute auch nahe liegt.


----------



## Raaandy (21. Oktober 2009)

keine ahnung wat hier abgeht und ich hab auch lange genug war nich gespielt, um nich zu verstehen wovon ihr hier redet^^

aber eins weiß ich, mit dem post vom TE nix mehr zu tun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peithon (28. Oktober 2009)

Stirbt die Ordnung auf Erengrad aus? Zurzeit schaut es ja so aus, dass die Zerstörung mindestens 1-2 Mal am Tag nach Altdorf durchbricht. Wenn unter anderen die Gildenforenabschnitte der unterschiedlichsten Plattformen als Indikatoren nimmt, dann scheint insgesamt nicht mehr so viel zu gehen. Viele Leute, die neu anfangen, probieren vermutlich nur den Testaccount aus und schlagen sich nach den 10 Tagen woanders herum. Am lustigsten ist jedoch die Reaktion von Goa. Es ist einmal mehr ein Beweis dafür, dass die Menschen doch nicht aus der Geschichte lernen. Ungleichgewichte zu Gunsten der Zerstörung gab es auf vielen kleinen und mittleren Servern (Middenland, Huss, Egrimm u. a.). Mit dieser offensichtlichen Problematik wurde sich offensichtlich jedoch nicht beschäftigt. 

Meine Vermutung ist, dass bei Warhammer nur noch einige Dinge für Star Wars online ausprobiert und so viel Geld wie möglich von den Kunden abgeschöpft werden. Ein ähnliches Lehrlingssystem wird es bei Star Wars sicherlich geben. Desweiteren scheinen die Eventmitarbeiter nur warm gehalten zu werden, um bei anderen EA-Produkten einsteigen zu können. Die Events sind für einige zwar ein netter Zeitvertreib, jedoch beheben sie die grundlegenden Probleme nicht. Ist es eigentlich möglich von Europa aus auf einem US-Server zu spielen?


----------



## C0ntra (28. Oktober 2009)

Sollte nicht möglich sein, da der Client ein anderer ist - es sei denn die US Server tauchen in der Serverübersicht auf, aber dem war meines Wissens nicht so.

Leute die neu anfangen, werden dies wohl nicht auf Erengrad tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (28. Oktober 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich möglich von Europa aus auf einem US-Server zu spielen?



Ja, ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorgak (29. Oktober 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ja, ist es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber bitte korrekt bleiben! Nur mit US-Client ;-)


----------



## kopfabdunoob (31. Oktober 2009)

Die Warhammer Population reicht gerade noch aus, damit nicht alle Server runtergefahren werden.  Ich habs schon im Herbst 2008 so kommen sehen. 

Traurig das EA das Spiel ohne jegliche Chance ins Rennen geschickt hat. Die Community hat sich nicht rechtzeitig gewehrt und wurde ausgenommen wie eine Weihnachtsgans. Die anderen Hauptstädt wurden nie eingebaut ... darum ist die Population so wie sie im Moment ist ... sehr gering.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (31. Oktober 2009)

kopfabdunoob schrieb:


> Die Warhammer Population reicht gerade noch aus, damit nicht alle Server runtergefahren werden.  Ich habs schon im Herbst 2008 so kommen sehen.
> 
> Traurig das EA das Spiel ohne jegliche Chance ins Rennen geschickt hat. Die Community hat sich nicht rechtzeitig gewehrt und wurde ausgenommen wie eine Weihnachtsgans. Die anderen Hauptstädt wurden nie eingebaut ... darum ist die Population so wie sie im Moment ist ... sehr gering.
> 
> ...



stimmt, genauso gering wie dein IQ... ach ne, negative Spielerzahlen gibt es ja nicht.


----------



## Argell (31. Oktober 2009)

kopfabdunoob schrieb:


> Die Warhammer Population reicht gerade noch aus, damit nicht alle Server runtergefahren werden.  Ich habs schon im Herbst 2008 so kommen sehen.
> 
> Traurig das EA das Spiel ohne jegliche Chance ins Rennen geschickt hat. Die Community hat sich nicht rechtzeitig gewehrt und wurde ausgenommen wie eine Weihnachtsgans. Die anderen Hauptstädt wurden nie eingebaut ... darum ist die Population so wie sie im Moment ist ... sehr gering.
> 
> ...



Nur weil die Hauptstädte nie gebaut wurden heisst das nicht das darum die Population gering ist. 

Ich würd mal sagen du hast kein Plan wie es Zahlenmässig mit den Usern aussieht ingame.

Ich kann nur allen Raten , ein eigenes Bild davon machen und die Trial ziehen , auf guten Server gehn und selbst sehen. 
Es hat genug User und es macht wirklich Spass aber macht euch selbst ein Bild , bringt mehr als auf solche ahnunglosen Nobbs zu hören


----------



## Boccanegra (31. Oktober 2009)

Argell schrieb:


> Nur weil die Hauptstädte nie gebaut wurden heisst das nicht das darum die Population gering ist.


Naja, gemessen am Start bzw. den ersten zwei Monaten von WAR ist die Population gering. Es gibt ja Angaben dazu im Bereich der Investor Relations von EA. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatte WAR lt. Angaben von EA am Anfang rd. 750.000 Subscriber. Nach einem halben Jahr waren es lt. deren Angaben so ca. eine 250.000. Die letzten Angaben zufolge, das war, glaube ich, im Sommer, ca. 200.000 ... alle Server in Europa und den USA zusammengenommen, versteht sich. 

Neuere Angaben gibt es meines Wissens nicht, da wird man wohl auf die nächste Generalversammlung warten müssen, und auf entsprechende Fragen der Investoren. Persönlich vermute ich aber, dass die mangelnde Bevölkerungsbalance auf vielen Servern, verbunden mit der Herausnahme der Festungen samt den täglichen Altdorf-Raids, dem Spiel gegenwärtig wieder etliche Spieler kosten wird.


----------



## Thoriumobi (31. Oktober 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> stimmt, genauso gering wie dein IQ... ach ne, negative Spielerzahlen gibt es ja nicht.



Ganz toll Pymonte, erst machste so als wärst du der größte WAR Fan, und jetzt behauptest du die Spielerzahlen wären so gut wie bei Null! Wenn ihr nicht mehr War zockt, verzieht euch doch einfach für dämliche Beleidigungen wie diese gibts bestimmt auch andere Foren!


Hört nicht auf den Noob, in Warhammer gibts noch genügen Spieler, deutlich mehr als Null oder sogar Minus, das passiert wohl erst wenn die Server nächstes Jahr runtergefahren werden, und dann bleiben immer noch die Englischen!

Echt, diese Fähnchen im Wind nerven alle langsam, erst riesen Fan und dann so ein dummes Gelaber über WAR!


----------



## Miracolax (31. Oktober 2009)

lol, das sagst du dem grössten Hardliner hier, für den WAR auch dann noch amazing und awesome wäre wenn es keine Server mehr geben würde...lies mal zwischen den Zeilen, die Pointe verstehe sogar ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoriumobi (31. Oktober 2009)

Pff, er sagt die Popu wäre so gering wie der IQ von dem Depp. Der soll aufhören hier schleichen War schlecht zu machen.


----------



## Miracolax (31. Oktober 2009)

Für Pymonte ist WAR ganz bestimmt nicht schlecht, für mich schon, wo ist da nun der Unterschied? Sagt es halt ein anderer, und sagen wird man ja dürfen ob es einem gefällt oder nicht? Aber solange sich die WAR-Com wegen sowas selber zerfleischt ist die Population eher das kleinere Problem für euch...


----------



## Thoriumobi (31. Oktober 2009)

Man kann auch einfach mal die Fr... halten und das Spiel spielen, was einem passt, und die anderen in Ruhe lassen, vor allem nicht durch die Foren marodieren. Es nervt!


----------



## Pymonte (31. Oktober 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Man kann auch einfach mal die Fr... halten und das Spiel spielen, was einem passt, und die anderen in Ruhe lassen, vor allem nicht durch die Foren marodieren. Es nervt!



kopfabdunoob ist ein Forentroll, er spamt in allen Bereichen und "seiner Meinung" nach sind eh alle MMOs für den Arsch außer WoW eben.
Der existiert schon seit Jahren und trollt sich seitdem durchs Forum, ohne dabei jemals mehr gesagt zu haben außer: 'Ich find dein Spiel scheiße, es ist schlecht, die Entwickler sind böse und die Leute, die das Spiel dennoch spielen, dumm.' Unterstrichen durch irgendwelche Sätze, die er in den News aufgeschnappt hat (und sich dann zurecht biegt... man schaue sich nur sein derzeitiges Argument mit den hauptstädten an, die 2 Monate nach Release schon längst dementiert wurden).
Irgendwann merkt man, das er sich eh nur ein rubbelt, wenn irgendjemand mit ihm sachlich sprechen will, deswegen habe ich das gleich gar nicht probiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ja, ich habe geflamed, das war auch beabsichtigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dennoch bin ich ein WAR Spieler und finde das Spiel gut, auch wenn ich dank Semesterbeginn kaum noch zum zocken komme (will endlich ins T4 :/).


----------



## Miracolax (31. Oktober 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Man kann auch einfach mal die Fr... halten und das Spiel spielen, was einem passt, und die anderen in Ruhe lassen, vor allem nicht durch die Foren marodieren. Es nervt!



Stimmt. Am besten Augen und Ohren verschliessen und alles unangenehme oder gar Kritik ausblenden. Dann sind alle glücklich und happy und die Welt ist in Ordnung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deswegen wird im Offi-Forum ja auch _kaum_ was kritisiert, bemängelt oder so....


----------



## Thoriumobi (31. Oktober 2009)

Naja... Kritik ist berechtigt, ja. Aber ab einer gewissen Menge in den Foren schafft das auch eine negative Aussenwirkung, finde ich. Muss ja nicht immer jeder Frust gleich in einem Kritikthread enden, so mein ich das.


----------



## Pymonte (31. Oktober 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Stimmt. Am besten Augen und Ohren verschliessen und alles unangenehme oder gar Kritik ausblenden. Dann sind alle glücklich und happy und die Welt ist in Ordnung!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nur das deine Beiträge nicht kritisieren oder überhaupt irgendeine Aussage haben, außer das alle Leute, die WAR spielen und nicht deiner Meinungs sind, RL lose WAR Zocker sind die im Keller leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miracolax (31. Oktober 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Nur das deine Beiträge nicht kritisieren oder überhaupt irgendeine Aussage haben...



Dafür steht halt in deinen immer nur dieselbe ewige Schönfärberei, ebenso ohne Wenn und Aber. Liest man einen Post hat man alle gelesen. Mit jedem Patch wird alles doch noch greater and more awesome (egal ob der erst in 3 Jahren rauskommt). Und wer nicht in dein Horn bläst flamed sowieso nur, trifft eh keine Aussagen oder soll sich gleich zu WoW verkrümeln...




			
				Pymonte schrieb:
			
		

> ...das alle Leute, die WAR spielen und nicht deiner Meinungs sind, RL lose WAR Zocker sind die im Keller leben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nun, das hab ich so nie gesagt oder hingestellt, das ist deine Interpretation! Musst ja nicht gleich von dir ausgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (31. Oktober 2009)

da wir schon alle wieder hübsch zusammen in diesem thread und beim thema der population sind.

neueste AWESOME news:

http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ad.php?t=315669

damit t1 nicht ausstirbt und die neuen spielen wenigstens jemanden zum mitspielen haben(auch wenn dieser jemand mit extremer ausrüstung für sein level jeden neuling ungespitzt in den boden rammen dürfte), wird es bald unbegrenzte trials geben. so kann man wenigstens die server auf mittel/mittel über ein paar weitere monate hinweg halten. F2P ist sicher nicht weit weg. ich finds toll :-)

p.s.: noch mehr choppas im t1 \o/ yay, kurs auf faceroll island, captain!

pps.: auf der US-seite von warhammer gibt es im übrigen (wieder?) die möglichkeit, seinen alten account für 10 tage gratis zu reaktivieren. wann kommt das für europa?


----------



## Pymonte (1. November 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Dafür steht halt in deinen immer nur dieselbe ewige Schönfärberei, ebenso ohne Wenn und Aber. Liest man einen Post hat man alle gelesen. Mit jedem Patch wird alles doch noch greater and more awesome (egal ob der erst in 3 Jahren rauskommt). Und wer nicht in dein Horn bläst flamed sowieso nur, trifft eh keine Aussagen oder soll sich gleich zu WoW verkrümeln...
> [/font]
> 
> 
> ...



Nö, mache ich nicht, aber das lest du gerne raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also mal deine Pymonte Fanboy Brille abnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der letzte Satz beweist genau das, was ich gesagt habe. Du unterstellst Leuten irgendwas ohne sie zu kennen und das hast du auch schon sehr häufig genannt. An sich ist das ja Rufmord, aber mal ehrlich, das ist ein Forum und wer so tief sinkt, das er persönlich werden muss ist eben echt arm dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Virthu man kann immer noch nur bis lvl 10 und nur im T1 unterwegs sein. Ui, da kann man ja richtig viel reißen. Es geht eher darum, dass man in Ruhe mal alles antesten kann und keine Tage durch WE/Feiertage usw verliert. Viel wird es dir auch nicht bringen dein Spiel nur als Demo zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miracolax (1. November 2009)

Du weisst aber schon noch was Ironie ist? Oder ist dir das Gespür dafür auf deinem WAR-Kreuzzug gegen "Flamer" und "Schlechtmacher" verlorengegangen? Nein, ich lese da nicht nur was raus, du merkst es bloss nicht mehr. Verstehe dich aber auch, als Hardliner kann man nun mal keinen mm von seiner Line abweichen. Wenn ich mal viel Zeit habe (aber auch nur dann) such ich dir mal deine Post raus, in denen *du *gegen alles und jeden vorgehst der nur irgendwie den Anschein erweckt mit WAR unzufrieden zu sein. Aber halt, ich vergass, du machst ja sowas nicht, das lesen wir dann nur wieder irrtümlicherweise raus. Du legst bloss den Leuten irgendwas in den Mund das sie so nie gesagt haben. Auch irgendwie ein Armutszeugnis. 

btw, ne Pymonte-Fanbrille...das wüsst ich aber, so viel Stolz hab ich dann doch noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (1. November 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> @Virthu man kann immer noch nur bis lvl 10 und nur im T1 unterwegs sein. Ui, da kann man ja richtig viel reißen. Es geht eher darum, dass man in Ruhe mal alles antesten kann und keine Tage durch WE/Feiertage usw verliert. Viel wird es dir auch nicht bringen dein Spiel nur als Demo zu spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


für den täglichen warhammer-fix reichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wozu ins t4 leveln und sich von aoe choppas und rang 80 sorcs ummähen lassen, wenn man aoe choppas schon im t1 demnächst als bis über beide ohren getwinke stammgruppen haben kann? ausserdem ist nordenwacht immer noch das beste szenario, wo man sogar mit nur (vielleicht vor allem nur mit) level 10 jede menge spass haben kann.
habe jedenfalls schon mehrmals in vergangenheit ein paar twinks auf diese weise hochgezogen. ein schwerti mit 80% rüssi absorb und 210+ stärke rockt im t1 alles weg. genau wie aoe zauberin mit 2k leben und ca 240 intelligenz. sollte ich die möglichkeit bekommen, die chars mit den "alten" pvp belohnungen, die von der stärke her dem ende von t2 entsprechen, auszugraben... MUHAHAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellbabe (1. November 2009)

naja eh bald egal. Draken is Dank der Dauerraidgeilen Destros denke ich auch bald Geschichte....bei ca. 95% der Order is die Motivation sich der beschissenen Walze innen Weg zu stellen = -200. Egal ob im t1 , t2, t3, t4. Das es ma ne Begrenzung oder ähliches für Destroseite geben sollte (Charerstellungs block. Spielerblock damits ausgeglichen wird) kommt Myth eh nicht nach. Also wayne. Die Destros werden es eh bald geschafft haben, ihre eigenen PvE Server gebastelt zu haben. So long...


----------



## Pymonte (1. November 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Du weisst aber schon noch was Ironie ist?



Ja, weiß ich. Ironie wäre es, wenn du sagen würdest, WAR wird morgen abgeschaltet und die Publisher verkünden am nächsten Tag das WAR die 1mio Spielergrenze geknackt hat. Nur weil manche /ironie da drunter schreiben ist es dennoch meist keine Ironie im Sinne des Wortes. Häufig ist es Übertreibung oder Sarkasmus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber auch das wendest du nicht an. Dazu gleich mehr.


> Oder ist dir das Gespür dafür auf deinem WAR-Kreuzzug gegen "Flamer" und "Schlechtmacher" verlorengegangen? Nein, ich lese da nicht nur was raus, du merkst es bloss nicht mehr.


Tataaa, und schon wieder ein unnützer und übertriebener persönlicher Angriff. Oder war das Ironie? Wenn ja, dann solltest du mal deine Definition von ironie überdenken. Und auch im Forum gilt: ironie muss nicht erkannt werden. Das als Deckmantel zu nutzen um Leute zu flamen und dann zu behaupten, es war ja nur Ironie geht einfach nicht. Dazu fehlen im Forum Mimik, Gestik und Betonung.


> Verstehe dich aber auch, als Hardliner kann man nun mal keinen mm von seiner Line abweichen.


Bist doch genauso ein Hardliner, nur eben von der Gegenseite. Im Gegensatz zu dir bin ich aber überhaupt nicht darauf bedacht WAR schön (bzw in deinem Fall schlecht) reden. Ich finde Bugs usw genauso scheiße wie jeder andere Spieler. Und ich mache mir auch viele Gedanken über WAR. Ich bin nur einfach der Meinung, das ich nicht aufhören muss zu spielen, solange mir das Spiel Spaß macht. Und das macht mich nicht zum Fanboy, denn so betrachtet wären auch alle AoC/HdRO/EvE Spieler Fanboys, da sie ja nicht einsehen, das WoW mit viel mehr Spielern viel besser ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Sarkasmus).


> Wenn ich mal viel Zeit habe (aber auch nur dann) such ich dir mal deine Post raus, in denen *du *gegen alles und jeden vorgehst der nur irgendwie den Anschein erweckt mit WAR unzufrieden zu sein. Aber halt, ich vergass, du machst ja sowas nicht, das lesen wir dann nur wieder irrtümlicherweise raus. Du legst bloss den Leuten irgendwas in den Mund das sie so nie gesagt haben. Auch irgendwie ein Armutszeugnis.


Mach doch, wirst eh nichts finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und mal ehrlich, die Leute, die ich zutexte (also z.B. Du), die sagen auch nix sinnvolles zum Spiel sondern predigen nur das Finstere aus dem All.



> btw, ne Pymonte-Fanbrille...das wüsst ich aber, so viel Stolz hab ich dann doch noch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hach, ist es nicht schön wenn die Leute bewusst auf deine Provokationen reinfallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (1. November 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ja, weiß ich. Ironie wäre es, wenn du sagen würdest, WAR wird morgen abgeschaltet und die Publisher verkünden am nächsten Tag das WAR die 1mio Spielergrenze geknackt hat. Nur weil manche /ironie da drunter schreiben ist es dennoch meist keine Ironie im Sinne des Wortes. Häufig ist es Übertreibung oder Sarkasmus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bevor hier noch obstruse Vorstellungen zum Begriff Ironie entstehen:

Ironie:
Das Gegenteil vom Gesagten ist gemeint (das ist die technische "Voraussetzung" für Ironie). Als Zweck hat sie oft - aber nicht immer - den Spott oder Hohn (im Gegensatz zum Sarkasmus, der IMMER Spott oder Hohn als Zweck hat, wo aber nicht zwangsläufig das Gegenteil des Gesagten gemeint sein muss).

Dein Beispiel geht etwas daran vorbei, denn die von dir geschilderte Situation könnte man höchstens sprichwörtlich als "Ironie des Schicksals" bezeichnen. 

Doch Ironie wäre, wenn er schreiben würde "WAR stirbt ja SOOOOOOOOOWAS von TOTAAAAAAAAAAAAL aus und ES spielen EEEEEEEEH nur noch ZWEI Leute" und in Wirklichkeit meint er aber eben gerade das Gegenteil.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (1. November 2009)

[attachment=9397:thanks4info.jpg]


----------



## Hellbabe (1. November 2009)

naja gähn 54. Ad raid seit Patch für Destros auf Draken...gähn....wieder 2h nix machen


----------



## Miracolax (1. November 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Hach, ist es nicht schön wenn die Leute bewusst auf deine Provokationen reinfallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Solange es dir was bringt under dem Deckmantel des wahrhaft ehrenhaften Verteidigers gegen alle Trolle und Flamer (besser gesagt derer die nicht ständig und permanent dein Spielzeug bewundern) dagegen zu flamen sollst du doch deinen Spass haben. Verpack es nur ordentlich damit es auch so rüberkommt. 

Und ja, ich stehe dazu das WAR die grösste Dummheit war die ich je meinem PC angetan habe, aber bitte fühle dich jetzt nicht verletzt oder übertrieben angegriffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst müsste ich mir wieder Gedanken machen.


----------



## Miracolax (1. November 2009)

Hellbabe schrieb:


> naja gähn 54. Ad raid seit Patch für Destros auf Draken...gähn....wieder 2h nix machen



Na, ist das etwa nicht awesome und amazing?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (1. November 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Na, ist das etwa nicht awesome und amazing?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nö ist es nicht, hat aber auch niemand behauptet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (1. November 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> nö ist es nicht, hat aber auch niemand behauptet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh doch, oh doch. ein gewisser jemand hat den vergangenen patch in den himmel gelobt und gemeint, es würde nun alles besser werden. dieser gewisse jemand hat lustigerweise seit monaten, wo er hier schon lobpreisungen auf mythic postet, kaum viel spielzeit im t4 verbracht.


----------



## C0ntra (2. November 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Und ja, ich stehe dazu das WAR die grösste Dummheit war die ich je meinem PC angetan habe[...]


Ok, das kann man als Meinung so stehen lassen und du hast als Schlussfolgerung dein Abo gekündigt. Und nun?
Aus was für einem Grund heraus versuchst du und andere Zeitgenossen es den Leuten hier, die es noch gerne Spielen oder es sich überlegen damit anzufangen, madig zu machen? 
Leute spielen es aus Gründen, die dir nicht einfallen mögen oder dir nicht wichtig sind.
*
Was spielst du aktuell? Was ist für dich so viel besser? *

Wer meint, das Spiel bekommt die Kurve nicht mehr, der soll kündigen und sich anderen Dingen zuwenden. 
Eure Beiträge wiederholen sich auf ödeste Weise und bestimmte "Romaneschreiber" hier beeindrucken auch immer wieder mit ihren Vorstellungen, was das Spiel anders machen sollte, damit es IHNEN gefällt, lassen ihre Meinung aber gerne allgemeingültig klingen.


----------



## Pymonte (2. November 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> oh doch, oh doch. ein gewisser jemand hat den vergangenen patch in den himmel gelobt und gemeint, es würde nun alles besser werden. dieser gewisse jemand hat lustigerweise seit monaten, wo er hier schon lobpreisungen auf mythic postet, kaum viel spielzeit im t4 verbracht.



nö. lies mal genauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da steht, das ich das neue Tier 1 und die Performance toll finde. Außerdem habe ich sehr wohl viel Spielzeit im T4 verbracht, auch nach Festungswegfall und ich fand es nicht so schlimm. Aber gut, Destro sind ja auch grad überlegen ^^ Dennoch ist es primär Order Mimimi, denn wenn die Organisation stimmt, sieht es schon ganz anders aus. Aber Order auf Drakenwald hat eben kaum Leute die was organisieren. 
Trotzdem ist der Wegfall der Spaßbremsen äh Festungen gut, denn sie waren ein Contentblocker. Vielleicht hätte man sie erst mit dem Underdogsystem entfernen sollen, aber Mythic hat wohl eher nochmal schauen wollen, wie es dann im allgemeinen abläuft, bevor sie einer Seite den Lolli (Underdogsystem) in die Hand drücken.


----------



## OldboyX (2. November 2009)

Ich hänge das mal hier an. Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon:

"WAR Endless Free Trial

We&#8217;ll soon be lifting the 10-day restriction on our Free Trial! You'll be able to enjoy the trial experience and New User Journey for as long as you like!"

oder wurde das schon diskutiert?

Wird bei den Amis heiß diskutiert. Die einen glauben es wird der Population gut tun, die anderen glauben, dass viele Spieler ihren Account canceln und nur noch T1 mit Twinks auf Gratisaccounts spielen, da T1 sowieso den meisten Spielspaß bietet (was ich zumindest vom Standpunkt der Szenarios her absolut unterschreiben würde).

Außerdem fürchtet man, dass Veteranen das Spiel nun mit komplett durchgetwinkten low level Chars bestreiten werden und Neuanfängern damit der Spielspaß erst recht vermasselt wird. 

Zudem herrscht die Befürchtung, dass WAR damit einen ersten Schritt in Richtung F2P macht.

Auf der anderen Seite kann man ja jetzt schon unendlich viele Trial Kontos eröffnen - einen Char an 1 Tag auf 10 spielen und die restlichen 9 Tage ungezwungenes Low-Tier RVR genießen.

/discuss


----------



## C0ntra (2. November 2009)

Ob man nun wie ich 12x die Trial spielt um alles kennen zu lernen und seine Klasse zu finden oder ob man EINEN Account hat und dort dann alle Chars/beide Fraktionen durchprobiert, kommt aufs gleiche raus. Mit dem Vorteil, das man nicht zig verschiedene Accounts eröffnen muss, sondern einen hat, den man bei Gefallen in einen Vollaccount umwandeln tut. Falls man tolle Items/Spielgefährten und ähnliches findet, dann behält man die gleich - alles wird unkomplizierter.

Außerdem ist man i.d.R. so schnell aus dem T1 raus, das man oft gar nicht alles erlebt hat, wenn man im T2 angelangt ist. 

Im Vergleich ist es eine sinnvolle Neuerung, wie ich finde, die einen anderen Weg geht wie die Konkurrenz.

Man müsste verhindern, dass die Trialaccounts Item-Post (als Anhang) bekommen dürfen, damit man seinen Trial-Twink Chars keine Talismane etc. schicken kann. Denn nur damit kann man wirkungsvoll Schabernack treiben, um anderen den Spaß zu vermiesen!
Dann hätte jeder die gleichen Chancen bloß das "Veteranen" mehr Spielpraxis haben aber das kann man nicht unterbinden.


----------



## Boccanegra (2. November 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Dennoch ist es primär Order Mimimi, denn wenn die Organisation stimmt, sieht es schon ganz anders aus. Aber Order auf Drakenwald hat eben kaum Leute die was organisieren.
> Trotzdem ist der Wegfall der Spaßbremsen äh Festungen gut, denn sie waren ein Contentblocker. Vielleicht hätte man sie erst mit dem Underdogsystem entfernen sollen, aber Mythic hat wohl eher nochmal schauen wollen, wie es dann im allgemeinen abläuft, bevor sie einer Seite den Lolli (Underdogsystem) in die Hand drücken.


Mit Verlaub, Pymonte, ganz gewiss will ich Dir nicht an den Wagen fahren, aber den Blödsinn kann ich nicht mehr hören. Ordnung ist im T4 sehr viel mehr organisiert als es Zerstörung ist. Nicht aus Tugend, sondern aus dem Zwang heraus. Wenn wir überhaupt noch gelegentlich etwas gebacken kommen, dann deshalb, weil wir versuchen per Organisation das Manko unserer zahlenmäßigen Unterlegenheit auszugleichen. 

Mich ärgert richtig die Ignoranz etlicher Destros, die immer noch den Patch (mit der Herausnahme der Festungen ohne Ausgleich, ohne Underdog-System) toll finden, denn jetzt können sie den Endcontent sehen. Ja, welchen Endcontent denn? Altdorf-Belagerung? 54 oder 55 mal seit rd. 3 Wochen Altdorf-Def bzw. Altdorf-Angriffe. Kein normaler Mensch kann Altdorf-Def als tollen Endcontet befinden. WAR ist gerade dabei  sehr viele Spieler auf Ordnungsseite zu verlieren. Und das nicht nur auf Drakenwald. Geht doch mal, wer ausreichend englisch kann, ins Forum von Warhammer Alliance. Es ist fast überall das gleiche. Der letzte Patch - 13.2 - verscheucht in großem Ausmaß Spieler, jetzt vorerst auf Ordnungsseite, aber bald werden auch jene Spieler auf Zerstörungsseite gehen, denen wirklich was am PVP liegt. Für PVP bedarf es nämlich eines Gegenspielers, und wenn es massiv daran mangelt, ist es tot. 

Kurz: 1.3.2 hat in bestimmten Bereichen des Spiels zwar einige Verbesserungen gebracht, aber durch die Beseitigung der "Spaßbremsen äh Festungen" ist er schlicht ein Desaster. Man sollte meinen, dass jeder, der lesen kann und seinen Verstand zum Denken gebraucht, dies erkennt. Lest mal über Buffed hinaus, lest im dt. und englischen GOA-Forum, im Warhammer Alliance, im US-Forum von Mythic. Überall das gleiche. Es ist wirklich ein Desaster, was gerade abläuft. Wer immer bei Mythic die Idee hatte die Festungen rauszunehmen ohne einen numerischen Ausgleich auf den Servern herzustellen oder ein Underdog-System einzuführen, hat dem Spiel schweren Schaden zugefügt. Ein Schaden, der wohl nur mehr sehr schwer wieder gut zu machen ist.


----------



## Boccanegra (2. November 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich hänge das mal hier an. Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon:
> 
> "WAR Endless Free Trial
> 
> ...


Ich habe mir das auch für mich schon überlegt. T4 ist zur Zeit imo ein Desaster ... wer es toll findet 2-4x pro Tag in Altdorf zu stehen, der fand es sicherlich auch toll in Spielen wie WOW ein und dieselbe Instanz jeden Abend mehrmals zu machen, und das über Wochen hinweg. Das ist nicht Spielspaß, sondern eine Zumutung. 
Das T1 hingegen ist wirklich lustig, und da sind die Zahlen auch noch nicht so aus dem Ruder wie im T4. Ich überlege mir zur Zeit auch meinen Account einzufrieren, zumindest einmal bis Mythic eine vernünftige Lösung einfällt um die Bevölkerungszahlen zu balancen, und bis dahin einfach gelegentlich per Trial im T1 in den Scenarios und im T1-RvR zu spielen.  Da bin ich nicht der einzige, es sind sogar ziemlich viele Spieler die ich kenne, die sich das überlegen.


----------



## Miracolax (2. November 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Aus was für einem Grund heraus versuchst du und andere Zeitgenossen es den Leuten hier, die es noch gerne Spielen oder es sich überlegen damit anzufangen, madig zu machen?


Ich versuche schonmal gar nix madig zu machen, kann jeder spielen was er will. Was mich halt stört ist die, naja sagen wir mal, kritiklose Unbedarftheit, mit der hier vereinzelt (aber permanent) trotz offensichtlicher Mängel das ganze an sich nach wie vor nur schön- und gutgeredet wird. Das Offi-Forum spricht da nämlich eine ganz andere Sprache...ganz besonders fällt es nach diesem awesome Patch auf! Zumal es auch schon Forderungen gibt (natürlich nicht representativ) diesen amazing Patch wieder rückgängig zumachen. Kann aber auch sein das ich das nur falsch interpretiere....

Fehler Bugs und sonstiges existieren in jedem Spiel, sie aber permanent nur wegreden zu wollen (*alles* hat sich *enorm* gebessert), das findet man in dieser Form verstärkt nur in dieser Com, wenn auch nur vereinzelt. 

*
*


			
				C0ntra schrieb:
			
		

> *Was spielst du aktuell? Was ist für dich so viel besser? *


Aktuell und auf längere Zeit gesehen "spiele" ich fast ausschliesslich nur noch RL. Die dafür benötigte Zeit kann ich nicht mit virtueller Spielzeit "totschlagen". Deshalb ist auch mein AoC-Acc vorerst auf unbestimmte Zeit auf Eis gelegt. Deswegen stöber ich aber nach wie vor (wenn es die Zeit zulässt) in diversen Foren rum, auch wenn ich nicht aktiv spiele oder was auch immer.


----------



## C0ntra (2. November 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Ich versuche schonmal gar nix madig zu machen, kann jeder spielen was er will. Was mich halt stört ist die, naja sagen wir mal, kritiklose Unbedarftheit, mit der hier vereinzelt (aber permanent) trotz offensichtlicher Mängel das ganze an sich nach wie vor nur schön- und gutgeredet wird. [...]
> 
> Fehler Bugs und sonstiges existieren in jedem Spiel, sie aber permanent nur wegreden zu wollen (*alles* hat sich *enorm* gebessert), das findet man in dieser Form verstärkt nur in dieser Com, wenn auch nur vereinzelt.
> [...]



Wer stellt es denn als umfassend und enorm verbessert dar?

Es ist eine Sache ob man offensichtliche Fehler anprangert - in einem gesunden Maße und nicht in jedem 2ten Thread, egal zu welchem Thema - oder ob man inhaltslose Beiträge schreibt, die außer Provokation und "Flames" nichts enthalten was sich konstruktiv mit dem Thema befasst.

Und da bist du eben ganz oben mit dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Neulinge wollen mit Sicherheit wissen, wo der Schuh drückt, aber das was hier stattfindet ist längt nicht mehr informativ, es ist Negativpropaganda gegen ein bestimmtes Spiel. 
Dieses Spiel macht anderen wiederum Spaß und so mancher Neuling findet vlt auch dran gefallen aber wenn er solche Beiträge liest, dann überlegt er es sich vlt dreimal, ob er es ausprobiert oder nicht.


----------



## OldboyX (2. November 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Ob man nun wie ich 12x die Trial spielt um alles kennen zu lernen und seine Klasse zu finden oder ob man EINEN Account hat und dort dann alle Chars/beide Fraktionen durchprobiert, kommt aufs gleiche raus. Mit dem Vorteil, das man nicht zig verschiedene Accounts eröffnen muss, sondern einen hat, den man bei Gefallen in einen Vollaccount umwandeln tut. Falls man tolle Items/Spielgefährten und ähnliches findet, dann behält man die gleich - alles wird unkomplizierter.
> 
> Außerdem ist man i.d.R. so schnell aus dem T1 raus, das man oft gar nicht alles erlebt hat, wenn man im T2 angelangt ist.
> 
> ...



Die Gefahr ist ja aber doch, dass man gar nicht erst in einen Vollaccount umwandelt. Wozu auch? Das Spiel wird doch - laut einigen im Allianceforum - von T1 weg sowieso nur zunehmend 
a) langweiliger
b) verbuggter
c) unausgeglichener
usw.
und in dem Forum ist man sich ziemlich einig (egal ob man diese neue Trial nun gut oder schlecht findet), dass T1 der "spaßigste" Teil von WAR ist.

Der Schuß könnte also auch nach hinten losgehen und anstatt mehr Abos hat man plötzlich weniger, aber dafür mehr Leute die "gratis" Spielen und damit nur Kosten verursachen.

Die einzige Möglichkeit das zu unterbinden wäre wohl, indem man das Levelcap für die Trial von 10 auf 12 ändert und man somit "gezwungen" ist an den Anfang von T2 zu leveln, wo man dann zwangsläufig "der Depp" ist wenn man nicht upgraded um weiterzuleveln.

Doch eine unendliche Trial in der jetzigen Form ist wohl der feuchte Traum all jener die sich schon ewig "permanente T1 Twinks" und einen "xp off" Befehl wünschen. Das würden sie dann bekommen und das auch noch ohne Abo obendrein (das kann nicht gut gehen mMn, wirtschaftlich gesehen)...


----------



## C0ntra (2. November 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Die einzige Möglichkeit das zu unterbinden wäre wohl, indem man das Levelcap für die Trial von 10 auf 12 ändert und man somit "gezwungen" ist an den Anfang von T2 zu leveln, wo man dann zwangsläufig "der Depp" ist wenn man nicht upgraded um weiterzuleveln.
> 
> Doch eine unendliche Trial in der jetzigen Form ist wohl der feuchte Traum all jener die sich schon ewig "permanente T1 Twinks" und einen "xp off" Befehl wünschen. Das würden sie dann bekommen und das auch noch ohne Abo obendrein (das kann nicht gut gehen mMn, wirtschaftlich gesehen)...


Das "T1 Spielgefühl" hat man doch jetzt schon, wenn man sich neue Accounts erstellt. 

Levelcap bei 12 ist mitunter das Schlechteste was man machen könnte, zum Glück geht es nicht in diese Richtung. In 2-3 Tagen mit moderaten Spielzeiten ist man dort angelangt und wird dann die restliche Woche im T2 abgefarmt? 1-10 an einem Tag habe ich nie geschafft, obwohl ich mit der Zeit wusste wie es lang läuft - das hängt aber eben von der Spielzeit ab.
Mit Stufe 10 hat man aber dennoch nur die Basics der einzelnen Klassen und Spezialisierungen in den Meisterschaften (z.B. beim Erzi Heal, DD oder Hybrid) sind nicht möglich - für mich ein Grund weiter zu spielen.

T1 war schön aber Burgenkämpfe machen mehr Spaß als SFZ einzunehmen. 
Ganz zu schweigen davon, das es genug schöne Gebiete in den höheren Tiers gibt, so das eine Beschränkung auf T1, insbesondere Nordland RvR, spaßig aber noch steigerbar vom Spielgefühl ist.


----------



## Larandera (2. November 2009)

Sehe auch eine große Gefahr mit der "unendlich Trial" das WAR untergehen wird,einfach dadurch das kein Geld mehr reinkommt weil alle nur mehr F2P-T1 spielen...
Ich bin derzeit im T2 unterwegs,lvl 19...Sigmarpriest...auf Karak Norn und muss selbst gestehen,das mir das T1 mehr Spaß machte,einfach deswegen,weil dort dauerhaft Gegner sind. Im T2 habe ich derzeit schon manchmal Probs iwas zu tun bzw antrieb zu finden.
Ganzen Tag sind die PQ meist leer,auch nach mehrmaligen aufrufen ob jemand mitmacht...und das RvR ist finde ich auch nicht das beste vom Ei.

Aber ich will War ne Chance geben, jedoch Level ich seit lvl 12 fast ausschlieslich durch Szenarien...also schon gut 7 Level lang...da ich einfach zu selten Gruppen finde für PQ's oder mal nen richtigen Schlachtzug für RvR =(
Ganz selten habe ich sowas erlebt wie letzte Woche,wo das Mandorial(oder wie das Keep heißt) von Order schön gedefft wurde,jedoch dank Übermacht natürlich auf dauer niedergemäht wurde...aber es machte Fun...
Aber genau solche Sachen sind einfach zu selten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Werde mal schauen wie es dann im T3 sein wird...ansonsten wart ich auf den Patch mit dem Underdog System...
wenn das nichts hilft...wart ich auf APB und Mortal Online.


----------



## OldboyX (2. November 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Das "T1 Spielgefühl" hat man doch jetzt schon, wenn man sich neue Accounts erstellt.
> 
> Levelcap bei 12 ist mitunter das Schlechteste was man machen könnte, zum Glück geht es nicht in diese Richtung. In 2-3 Tagen mit moderaten Spielzeiten ist man dort angelangt und wird dann die restliche Woche im T2 abgefarmt? 1-10 an einem Tag habe ich nie geschafft, obwohl ich mit der Zeit wusste wie es lang läuft - das hängt aber eben von der Spielzeit ab.
> Mit Stufe 10 hat man aber dennoch nur die Basics der einzelnen Klassen und Spezialisierungen in den Meisterschaften (z.B. beim Erzi Heal, DD oder Hybrid) sind nicht möglich - für mich ein Grund weiter zu spielen.



Klar hat man es jetzt schon, aber mit der unendlichen Trial kann ich bis Stufe 10 spielen, mir das maximale Equip holen für diese Stufe und danach WAR als angenehme Abwechslung für ungezwungenes RVR zwischendurch genießen (ohne dafür zu bezahlen).

Also im Endeffekt genau das, was WAR angeblich im Endgame bietet (oder bieten sollte) nur mit dem Unterschied, dass der Zeitaufwand um "gleichwertig" mit allen anderen fighten zu können viel kürzer und geringer ist. Genau das, was alle von WAR immer behauptet haben: faires PVP ohne Equip oder levelunterschiede (die paar Blauen auf Stufe 10 zu sammeln schafft selbst der gröbste Casual in relativ kurzer Zeit). Und T1 (Nordenwacht wurde sowieso mit Abstand zum besten Szenario gewählt) macht einfach wirklich fun.

Wieso sollte ich dann 13 Euro pro Monat bezahlen?
Wieso sollten alle die schon seit Monaten vom Endgame in erster Linie gelangweilt sind (und sowieso die meiste Zeit im T1 twinken) noch weiter bezahlen?
Wieso sollten Leute die sich schon lange den XP-Off Befehl wünschen und nun endlich T1 4ever genießen können weiter bezahlen?

Versuch mal bitte auf Punkte einzugehen anstatt Geschichten darüber zu erzählen wie lange du bis level 10 gebraucht hast und Aussagen wie "Levelcap bei 12 wäre das schlimmste was man machen könnte" (und wenn, dann begründe das auch) zu bringen.

Levelcap bei 12 FÜR DIE TRIAL (nicht generell für das Spiel), wäre der einzige Weg um die Leute von permanentem Free to Play T1 abzuhalten, da es keinen Spaß macht permanent mit Stufe 12 im RVR / SZ zu fighten. Permanent mit Stufe 10 im T1 hingegen macht einen Heidenspaß, das kann ich dir garantieren und viele warten nur auf diese Möglichkeit.

In jedem Fall werde ich - falls es jemals so kommt (was ich bezweifle) - mit Freuden am F2P T1 teilnehmen!


----------



## wiligut (2. November 2009)

Ich hab davon noch gar nicht gehört, finde die Idee mit der Endlos-Trial aber gar nicht schlecht.

Aufgrund der enormen Beschränkungen der Trial (lvl-cap und man kann meines Wissens nicht mal das Gebiet wechseln) halte ich es für unrealistisch das Leute nur noch Imperium T1 mit lvl10 Chars spielen. Sicher mag es solche Leute geben, aber wenn ich von mir selbst ausgehe, ist die Neugier und der Drang seinen Char zu leveln und weitere, höhere Gebiete zu sehen, viel zu groß als das ich dauerhaft im T1 bleiben würde. Und wenn es tatsächlich welche gibt die sich dauerhaft mit nur T1 arrangieren können, ist das doch für das Spiel sogar gut, da man dann immer eine gewisse Grundmenge an Spielern im T1 hätte, was für Neuanfänger das spielen nur reizvoller macht. Auch müssten sie sich nicht vor Imba-Twinks fürchten, denn lvl 10 erreicht man an einem Nachmittag, bis dahin wird man eh bei jedem Kampf auf lvl8 angehoben und Imba-Sets und Waffen gibt es für Twinks im T1 auch keine.

Ich würde jedenfalls niemals meinen Account kündigen um dann nur noch im T1 zu spielen. Die Anzahl an Fähigkeiten etc ist da einfach noch zu eingeschränkt um dauerhaft Spass zu machen. Was anderes wäre es, wenn man meinetwegen nur Imperium aber bis T3 spielen könnte. Da wäre ich sofort dabei. Ich finde das es erst ab T2 richtig Spass macht.


----------



## C0ntra (2. November 2009)

Larandera schrieb:


> Sehe auch eine große Gefahr mit der "unendlich Trial" das WAR untergehen wird,einfach dadurch das kein Geld mehr reinkommt weil alle nur mehr F2P-T1 spielen...
> Ich bin derzeit im T2 unterwegs,lvl 19...Sigmarpriest...auf Karak Norn und muss selbst gestehen,das mir das T1 mehr Spaß machte,einfach deswegen,weil dort dauerhaft Gegner sind. Im T2 habe ich derzeit schon manchmal Probs iwas zu tun bzw antrieb zu finden.
> Ganzen Tag sind die PQ meist leer,auch nach mehrmaligen aufrufen ob jemand mitmacht...und das RvR ist finde ich auch nicht das beste vom Ei.
> 
> ...



T1 ist aber wie gesagt nicht alles. 
Spieler die gefrustet sind vom T4 bleiben aber womöglich bei WAR und spielen eben T1 für lau. Das ist immernoch besser als wenn sie endgültig abwandern, denn so bleibt es präsent. 
Zudem gibt es vor allem für Neueinsteiger genug Aktivität, damit sie auf den Geschmack von RvR kommen - wenn auch mal größere Gruppen im T1 aufeinander treffen. 
Man muss den Spieler vom Spielprinzip überzeugen, wenn das geschafft ist, dann ist er tolleranter gegenüber bestehenden Problemen. Denn wenn keine Spieler mehr da sind, dann muss man auch keine Mängel beheben.

Aber was mich stutzig macht, du spielst auf *Karak-Norn* und beklagst dich über Langeweile im T2? Sind deine Spielzeiten so ungünstig oder gibt es dort tatsächlich nicht nur Sonnenschein?
Dachte da wäre rund um die Uhr Action mit motivierten Order Spielern, die sich nicht unterkriegen lassen, auch wenn die Destros mal mehr sein sollten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel Spaß beim Warten, neue Spiele machen es bekanntlich immer besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-------------------------------------

@OldboyX: Wie du bei sorgfältigem Lesen erkennst, habe ich in meinem Beitrag ausreichend Argumente drin, die begründet eine Endlos-Trial befürworten incl. einer Betrachtung von der Gegenseite, deren Hauptargument bei möglichen "imba"-Verbesserungen durch Talismane liegt.


----------



## OldboyX (2. November 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> @OldboyX: Wie du bei sorgfältigem Lesen erkennst, habe ich in meinem Beitrag ausreichend Argumente drin, die begründet eine Endlos-Trial befürworten incl. einer Betrachtung von der Gegenseite, deren Hauptargument bei möglichen "imba"-Verbesserungen durch Talismane liegt.



Welche da wären?

- Man hat noch nicht alle Skills und Fähigkeiten auf T1?
- T1 ist nicht alles?

Das gilt genauso für die bereits bestehende 10-Tage Trial und ist imho völlig am Thema vorbei.

Ich denke das ist allen bewußt und die "endlos Trial" mag ja eine Möglichkeit sein den ein oder anderen Neukunden zu locken (wobei ich nicht verstehe inwiefern das im Vergleich zur bestehenden "10 Tage trial" besser sein soll). Doch imho ist sie in viel höherem Maße eine Möglichkeit einen spaßigen Teil von WAR für lau zu genießen (was ich als Kunde ja durchaus befürworte, aber ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass dies langfristig für Mythic/EA finanziell rentabel ist - wo doch so schon die Einnahmen ständig sinken aufgrund der sinkenden Abozahlen).

PS: Einfach mal abwarten, ich glaube ja nach wie vor nicht, dass die Trial in dieser Form kommen wird (level 12 Cap oder keine unbegrenzte Trial wäre mein "guess").

Hier nochmal der Link zur News http://www.warhammeronline.com/newslettera...ctober2009.html
Eigentlich hätte das mit Patch 1.3.2 live gehen sollen?


----------



## Pymonte (2. November 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Hier nochmal der Link zur News http://www.warhammeronline.com/newslettera...ctober2009.html
> Eigentlich hätte das mit Patch 1.3.2 live gehen sollen?



Also, entweder der Link ist falsch oder ich weiß nicht was du willst^^ Alles was im Link steht ist auch gekommen.
Zum Thema Trial. Ich kenne kein Spiel, bei dem man glücklich wird, wenn man nur am Start abhängt. Die meisten Leute wollen dennoch weiterspielen und so ist man schnell "alleine", man hat keine Handelsfunktion, kann das AH nicht benutzen und mal ehrlich wer WAR wegen nur wegen T1 RvR und Sc spielt, der kann auch gern nur die Trial nutzen. Soll ja auch Leute geben, die WoW nur auf den Testservern spielen, weils da Gratis ist (ja, die gibts wirklich^^). Die Mehrheit wird sich aber kaum damit zufrieden geben immer am Start rumzuhängen, während alle weiterkommen. 
Also, solange man sich nicht die Trial genau aus dem Grund holt (um nur T1 zu spielen) wird man kaum permanent im T1 bleiben. Entweder man verlängert seinen Acc (wegen Freunden, Spielspaß etc pp) oder man lässt es bleiben.


----------



## OldboyX (2. November 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Also, entweder der Link ist falsch oder ich weiß nicht was du willst^^ Alles was im Link steht ist auch gekommen.



Oder dir fehlt die Fähigkeit runterzuscrollen bis zu

"WAR Endless Free Trial

We&#8217;ll soon be lifting the 10-day restriction on our Free Trial! You'll be able to enjoy the trial experience and New User Journey for as long as you like!

We hope you&#8217;ll agree that Path of Conquest is one of the best updates yet for Warhammer Online!"





			
				Pymonte schrieb:
			
		

> Also, solange man sich nicht die Trial genau aus dem Grund holt (um nur T1 zu spielen) wird man kaum permanent im T1 bleiben. Entweder man verlängert seinen Acc (wegen Freunden, Spielspaß etc pp) oder man lässt es bleiben.



Und genau diese Möglichkeit würde man den Spielern doch bieten (im Gegensatz zu jetzt, wo das nicht ganz so einfach ist und man eben alle 10 Tage "resetted wird" in Bezug auf seine Stufe 10 Chars und sein Equip usw.). Außerdem kann man sehr wohl das AH benutzen (für den Einkauf) und auch Post erhalten - mit dem derzeitigen Trial System. Es ist auch möglich über Stufe 9 Talismane seinen erlittenen physischen Schaden um über 70% zu reduzieren.

Dazu kannst du auch gern hier
http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...d.php?p=4500623
nachlesen.

PS: BTW sind wir deine "Fakten" und "Infos" ja gewohnt, aber 



> Who can play on the test realm?
> Players who create an active World of Warcraft account before the test realms go live are eligible to play on the test realms. There may be other criteria as well, which will be announced with each round of testing if they exist.



Ganz abgesehen davon ist die Situation auch auf den WoW-Testservern eine völlig andere, da eben genau wie bei der bestehenden 10-Tage Trial in WAR alles regelmäßig "resetted" wird. Noch dazu sind die PTRs oftmals überhaupt nicht verfügbar.


----------



## wiligut (2. November 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Welche da wären?
> 
> - Man hat noch nicht alle Skills und Fähigkeiten auf T1?
> - T1 ist nicht alles?
> ...




Wieso ist das denn "völlig am Thema vorbei" ? Es begründet, warum aus unserer Sicht der Reiz dauerhaft im T1 festzuhängen nicht gegeben ist. Kann ja sein das du das anders siehst und gerne mit 3 Grundfähigkeiten rumhüpfts solange es gratis ist. 

Unter der Annahme, dass es eben den meisten Spielern nicht reicht mit 3 Fähigkeiten um 3 SFZ herumzuturnen, spielt es eigentlich gar keine Rolle ob die Trial nur 10 Tage gilt oder unbeschränkt ist. Wenn MYthic das so einführt, dann werden sie wohl davon ausgehen das eine ausreichend große Menge an Spielern durch die Trial angefüttert wird und anschließend auf nen echten Account wechselt. Und wenn sie da tatsächlich falsch liegen und dann, wie von dir befürchtet alle zukünftig nur noch gratis T1 genießen wollen, dann kann man das wohl genauso schnell wieder rückgängig machen, wie man es einführen kann.

Aus meiner Sicht erhöht es einfach die Attraktivität der Trial. Da man nun nicht 10 Tage probieren muss, sondern sich auch dabei mehr Zeit lassen kann


----------



## C0ntra (2. November 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Welche da wären?
> 
> - Man hat noch nicht alle Skills und Fähigkeiten auf T1?
> - T1 ist nicht alles?
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Pro:
- hohe Aktivität im T1, was gewöhnlich relativ ausgestorben ist, da man schnell "rausgelevelt" ist
- RvR im größeren Maßstab und gut besuchte PQs
- man kann schlecht einschätzen, ob man ein PvP Spieler ist, wenn man bloß Kleingruppenkämpfe macht, bisher PvE orientierte Spieler könnte es "zu viel" sein oder aber sie lernen es sogar schätzen
- Spieler die aktuell aufgrund bestimmter Umstände Abstand zum Spiel nehmen, das Spielprinzip aber klasse finden, die gehen nicht komplett verloren, WAR bleibt ihnen präsent, sie bereichern dann das T1 und aktivieren wieder, wenn es sich in ihren Augen gebessert hat
- man hat genug Zeit das T1 zu erkunden und die Lernphase für Neulinge beschränkt sich nicht nur auf 10 Tage
- gegenüber SFZ bieten Burgen viel mehr Spaß und Möglichkeiten, also ein Anreiz zum weiterspielen
- Basisskills machen eine Klasse noch nicht vielseitig, auch das fehlt in der Trial (z.B. Off,-Defftanks, div. Heilertypen und das gesamte Moral-, Taktik- und Rufpunktesystem)
- weniger Aufwand, wenn man die Grundzüge des Spiels erstmal erlernen möchte, da man nur noch einen Account benötigt und alle Klassen ausprobieren kann, da einem nicht die 10 Tage im Nacken sitzen
- Tier 1 Gebiete langweilen mit der Zeit auch, selbst wenn der Fokus auf RvR liegt und es egal sein sollte, wo man sich mit dem Gegner kloppt, irgendwann will man einfach weiter (bezogen auf Neuanfänger)

Kontra:
- Spieler besorgen sich von ihren Main-Chars Talismane und ähnliches und statten ihre Level 10 Twinks so stark aus, das sie von "normalen" nur schwer zu besiegen sind, dies könnte man aber verhindern durch Handelssperren
- Level 10 Stammgruppen walzen unorganisierte Neuanfänger um, aber dies lässt sich nicht verhindern, da Spielpraxis und Koordination nichts ist, was man im hohen Maße seitens der Entwickler beeinflussen kann


So stellt es sich für mich dar, Kommentare erwünscht.


PS: "We’ll soon be lifting the 10-day restriction on our Free Trial!" ist eine Ankündigung im Zuge des 1.3.2 Patches! "soon" heißt "bald" und es ist gemeint, das man eben bald die Spieleinführung ohne zeitliche Einschränkungen erleben kann. Es ist kein Bestandteil des letzten Patches und sollte es auch nie sein.


----------



## OldboyX (2. November 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> PS: "We’ll soon be lifting the 10-day restriction on our Free Trial!" ist eine Ankündigung im Zuge des 1.3.2 Patches! "soon" heißt "bald" und es ist gemeint, das man eben bald die Spieleinführung ohne zeitliche Einschränkungen erleben kann. Es ist kein Bestandteil des letzten Patches und sollte es auch nie sein.



Dachte ich mir bereits, ist aber auch wieder mal typisch "unglücklich" formuliert und gruppiert.

"Patch 1.3.2 breaking news:

Soon we will patch bla bla blaba"

finde ich völlig schwachsinnig, ganz besonders da zuerst der Newsletter da ist, danach nochmal ein Extra Abschnitt mit der großen Überschrift: "WAR Patch 1.3.2 - Path of Conquest" und man diese Trial Änderung auch noch speziell in diesen Kasten gepackt hat.

Doch natürlich war davon auszugehen, dass die Verteidiger hier auf den Plan gerufen werden ob der "soon" Formulierung und von daher auch meine *Frage* (und kein "mimi das hätte mit Patch 1.3.2 live gehen müssen!!! flame") die man am *Fragezeichen* erkennt.



> Eigentlich hätte das mit Patch 1.3.2 live gehen sollen*?*


----------



## wiligut (2. November 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> - Spieler besorgen sich von ihren Main-Chars Talismane und ähnliches und statten ihre Level 10 Twinks so stark aus, das sie von "normalen" nur schwer zu besiegen sind, dies könnte man aber verhindern durch Handelssperren



Die Gefahr von IMBA-Twinks seh ich absolut nicht, weil

- man durch Buff immer auf lvl8 angehoben wird, max. Levelunterschied also nur 2 Level
- man außerdem lvl10 an einem Nachmittag erreichen kann
- das T1-Set aus genau 2 Teilen besteht, die man sehr einfach durch Drop oder Marken bekommt
- Die Einfluss Items ebenfalls für jeden sehr einfach mit wenigen SFZ Eroberungen zu erreichen sind
- bis lvl 10 nur Level 1 Talismane zur Verfügung stehen, nächste Stufe ist Level 11, also mit Trial-Account nicht erreichbar, diese Level 1 Talismane kosten quasi gar nichts und sind somit auch für neue Spieler bezahlbar
- Die Unterschiede durch Items und Talismane sicherlich was bringen, aber nicht den riesen Unterschied machen, sprich ein voll equipter Level 10 Spalta ohne Heiler wird trotzdem von 2-3 Newbies umgehauen


----------



## OldboyX (2. November 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Insgesamt glaube ich - wie schon erwähnt -  nicht, dass die Trial in der jetzt bestehenden Form "endless" gemacht wird (damit würde WAR sich wohl selbst den Gnadenschuss verpassen), denn man würde

a) wilde Twinkstamms geradezu heraufbeschwören (und das wären mit Sicherheit Leute die schon Erfahrung mit WAR haben und sich Gold von ihren jetzigen Mains schicken bevor sie ihr Abo auslaufen lassen)

b)"echten Neuanfängern" jeglichen Spielspaß in den ersten Levels nehmen und Neukunden in doppeltem Maße vergraulen anstatt anzulocken

b) insgesamt an Einnahmen verlieren

und das würde nicht die paar "Nettigkeiten" aufwiegen, die berechtigterweise aufzählst (wie eben den Komfort möglichst lange verschiedene Klassen und Chars zu testen).



wiligut schrieb:


> Die Gefahr von IMBA-Twinks seh ich absolut nicht, weil
> 
> - man durch Buff immer auf lvl8 angehoben wird, max. Levelunterschied also nur 2 Level
> - man außerdem lvl10 an einem Nachmittag erreichen kann
> ...



Lies was auf Warhammerralliance dazu gesagt wird, besonders in Bezug auf die Armor Talismane mit Stufe 9...
Wenn es 4+ Leute braucht um einen so "durchgetwinkten" Char zu töten, dann denke ich schon, dass es einen gravierenden Unterschied macht.

"I wasn't going to note this, but since I'm not alone....I'll go ahead.

Andy is right. There are level requirements on talismans. They're totally f'd up though. You can put 102 +Armor talis on level 9 gear. As a WP, I had 87% physical damage mitigation at level 9. It went down a bit, but never dipped below 75% at level 11. With my Ironbreaker friend having me on guard, it took quite literally...9 people to take us down. It was stupid. It was game breaking. It will frustrate the hell out of people who are new to the game, and will (imo) do much more harm than good."


----------



## C0ntra (2. November 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Lies was auf Warhammerralliance dazu gesagt wird, besonders in Bezug auf die Armor Talismane mit Stufe 9...
> Wenn es 4+ Leute braucht um einen so "durchgetwinkten" Char zu töten, dann denke ich schon, dass es einen gravierenden Unterschied macht.
> ...



Dein Quote von mir stellt deine Meinung da, darum gehe ich da jetzt nicht weiter drauf ein, das würde auch ausufern. Jedem seine Sichtweise, überzeugen müssen wir uns nicht gegenseitig, da jeder von sich überzeugt ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der letzte Punkt ist etwas, was man angehen MUSS. Aber ich führte es bereits aus. Ob jetzt Abospieler für ein paar Tage Gott spielen schadet glaube ich niemanden. Endlos-Trial Spieler dürfen aber nicht in der Lage sein, Items die unverhältnismäßig stark für ihr Level sind, zu bekommen. 
Die lila Talismane mit Rüstung, aus T1 Materialien, geben locker über 120 Rüstung (oder skaliert das mit dem Char level?). Also müssten entweder die Levelbeschränkungen für alle Talismanwertigkeiten angehoben werden oder der Handel bzw. das Auktionshaus komplett für diese Spieler gesperrt werden.


----------



## wiligut (2. November 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Lies was auf Warhammerralliance dazu gesagt wird, besonders in Bezug auf die Armor Talismane mit Stufe 9...
> Wenn es 4+ Leute braucht um einen so "durchgetwinkten" Char zu töten, dann denke ich schon, dass es einen gravierenden Unterschied macht.
> 
> "I wasn't going to note this, but since I'm not alone....I'll go ahead.
> ...




Das mag ja sein, wie ich aber schon sagte, sind die lvl1-Talismane, sofern sie überhaupt zu kaufen sind, extrem billig (wenige Silber)  atm ist es aber so, dass kaum jemand lvl1 Zeugs ins AH stellt, weil der geringe Ertrag nicht im sinnvollen Verhältnis zum Nutzen steht. Wenn sich die von dir befürchteten Highend-Twinks durchsetzen, kann das ja vielleicht anders werden, aber momentan kann sich die Talis jeder leisten. 

Der Typ in deinem Bsp. hat dann alles mit Armor gesockelt, ok, so ein Exemplar läuft im T4 auf DW auch rum, mag sein dass der schwer kaputt zu kriegen ist, der macht aber im Gegenzug auch keinen Schaden und ist damit für andere ungefährlich.

Außerdem will ich die Gefahr von Imba-Stamms gar nicht ableugnen, ich halte sie zwar nicht für sonderlich hoch, aber ich mag mich ja irren. Dann muss Mythic eben einen Riegel vorschieben und für Trial Accounts das sockeln abschaffen, kann ja so schwer nicht sein.


Edit: Wer ein Abo abschließen will, ist diesem Kinderkram dann außerdem in wenigen Stunden entwachsen und mit lvl12 aus dem T1 raus, wer selber dauerhaft T1-Roxxor sein will, kann auf dem derzeitigen Stand mit sehr wenig Auwand mithalten.


----------



## OldboyX (2. November 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> Das mag ja sein, wie ich aber schon sagte, sind die lvl1-Talismane, sofern sie überhaupt zu kaufen sind, extrem billig (wenige Silber)  atm ist es aber so, dass kaum jemand lvl1 Zeugs ins AH stellt, weil der geringe Ertrag nicht im sinnvollen Verhältnis zum Nutzen steht. Wenn sich die von dir befürchteten Highend-Twinks durchsetzen, kann das ja vielleicht anders werden, aber momentan kann sich die Talis jeder leisten.
> 
> Der Typ in deinem Bsp. hat dann alles mit Armor gesockelt, ok, so ein Exemplar läuft im T4 auf DW auch rum, mag sein dass der schwer kaputt zu kriegen ist, der macht aber im Gegenzug auch keinen Schaden und ist damit für andere ungefährlich.
> 
> Außerdem will ich die Gefahr von Imba-Stamms gar nicht ableugnen, ich halte sie zwar nicht für sonderlich hoch, aber ich mag mich ja irren. Dann muss Mythic eben einen Riegel vorschieben und für Trial Accounts das sockeln abschaffen, kann ja so schwer nicht sein.



Ja klar muss Mythic eben noch dies und jenes bedenken bevor sie die bestehende Trial in eine "endless" Trial verwandeln (imho eben auf jeden Fall Einschränkungen beim "Durchtwinken" von low chars in viel größerem Maße als bisher und Level-Cap auf Stufe 12). Nur hoffentlich tun sie das auch, anstatt - wie so oft - "great and awesome" Veränderungen zu bringen ohne die Langzeitfolgen zu bedenken.



			
				wiligut schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Wer ein Abo abschließen will, ist diesem Kinderkram dann außerdem in wenigen Stunden entwachsen und mit lvl12 aus dem T1 raus, wer selber dauerhaft T1-Roxxor sein will, kann auf dem derzeitigen Stand mit sehr wenig Auwand mithalten.



Tja, meine Rede. Nur ist das wohl insgesamt für das Spiel eher ein Rückgang was bezahlende Kunden angeht.

Wer ein Abo abschließen will, der ist dem Kinderkram auch jetzt schon in wenigen Stunden entwachsen (für den ändert sich nichts, außer dass er etwas "länger" testen kann ohne dafür ein neues Testkonto machen zu müssen).
Wer kein Abo abschließen will, mußte bisher mit bestimmten Unnanehmlichkeiten der Trial zurechtkommen. Nun fallen diese weg und er kann unbegrenzt kostenlos seinen T1 Twink spielen.

Wird die neue Trial neue bezahlende Kunden bringen? Wohl nicht, oder zumindest nicht in größerem Maße als die bisherige Trial.
Wird die neue Trial den Leuten die schon jetzt Testkonto um Testkonto erstellen um etwas im T1 Spaß zu haben gefallen? Klar.
Wird die neue Trial vielleicht den ein oder anderen Bezahlkunden in einen "gratis T1 Spieler" umwandeln? Ich denke ja, besonders weil das auch einige im Forum ganz deutlich ankündigen.
Wird sie insgesamt nennenswert mehr Spieler bringen? Wohl kaum, und wenn dann ausschließlich im T1.

Was ist also der Sinn dieser "endless free Trial"?

- weniger Datenmüll, weil gewisse Leute nun mit 1em Testaccount auskommen anstatt bereits den 50ten zu machen?
- ein Schritt in eine F2P Richtung oder eine Art Bezahlmodell wie man das von HG:L kennt? Ein Teil des Spieles ist F2P, aber die ganz tollen Items und der beste Content ist nur für Bezahlkunden erhältlich? (würde aber eben nur Sinn machen, wenn die Trial bei stufe 12 gecappt ist und man dann eben "spürt" dass man im Nachteil ist wenn man nicht bezahlt).
- Man bekommt "aktive" Accounts um die nächste Zahlenveröffentlichung zu beschönigen?


----------



## wiligut (2. November 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ja klar muss Mythic eben noch dies und jenes bedenken bevor sie die bestehende Trial in eine "endless" Trial verwandeln (imho eben auf jeden Fall Einschränkungen beim "Durchtwinken" von low chars in viel größerem Maße als bisher und Level-Cap auf Stufe 12). Nur hoffentlich tun sie das auch, anstatt - wie so oft - "great and awesome" Veränderungen zu bringen ohne die Langzeitfolgen zu bedenken.




Ach was, dann wird halt wieder "gehotfixed" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten mach ich mir keine Gedanken um die Geschäftspolitik von Mythic. Die müssen selber wissen was sie tun und wie ich bereits oben sagte, so eine Dauertrial kann man jederzeit wieder abschaffen. Ich bin weiterhin der Meinung, dass Neuanfänger die so eine Dauertrial spielen, irgendwann aufsteigen wollen um mehr zu sehen und ich glaube auch nicht daran, dass erfahrene Spieler ihren Account kündigen um zu T1 Stars zu werden (von Ausnahmen abgesehen) Wenn diese Annahmen so stimmen, überwiegen die positiven Ausstrahlungen einer solchen Endlos-Trial, wenn du mit deinen Befürchtungen recht haben solltest, wirds eben kein Erfolg und man kann es wieder abschaffen. Zum Glück sind ja MMOs nicht statisch


----------



## Feuerwirbel (2. November 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> , kann das AH nicht benutzen und mal ehrlich wer WAR wegen nur wegen T1 RvR und Sc spielt, der kann auch gern nur die Trial nutzen.


Naja, das AH brauch man für einen low level char  nicht und kaum einer benutzte das AH als ich gespielt habe. Ich fand immer das T1 am besten, vorallem die SCs mit Erkrund und Nordenwacht und wenn das dann noch f2p ist, werd ich zuschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (2. November 2009)

Hab mich heute mal in's T2 eingeloggt auf Erengrad mit Destru. Hatte innerhalb von ner halben Std. nen Kt mit Gegenkt zusammen. Richtig schöne Schlacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (2. November 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Oder dir fehlt die Fähigkeit runterzuscrollen bis zu
> 
> "WAR Endless Free Trial
> 
> ...



Nicht so pampig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Würde an deienr Stelle wirklich einfach nur das Zitat mit nem Quellenverweis bringen und nicht einfach nur die Quelle. Sowas ist nämlich Unsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (kann auch nicht im Seminar nen Vortrag halten und statt nem Zitat ne Quelle nennen Oo)



> Und genau diese Möglichkeit würde man den Spielern doch bieten (im Gegensatz zu jetzt, wo das nicht ganz so einfach ist und man eben alle 10 Tage "resetted wird" in Bezug auf seine Stufe 10 Chars und sein Equip usw.). Außerdem kann man sehr wohl das AH benutzen (für den Einkauf) und auch Post erhalten - mit dem derzeitigen Trial System. Es ist auch möglich über Stufe 9 Talismane seinen erlittenen physischen Schaden um über 70% zu reduzieren.


Stimmt, man kann aber nicht mit anderen Spielern handeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also was bringt dir das AH? Geld verdienen kannst du nicht? und ein imba T1 Char? Wow, ich meine wayne. Ich level schneller durch T1 als der eingeloggt ist.



> Ganz abgesehen davon ist die Situation auch auf den WoW-Testservern eine völlig andere, da eben genau wie bei der bestehenden 10-Tage Trial in WAR alles regelmäßig "resetted" wird. Noch dazu sind die PTRs oftmals überhaupt nicht verfügbar.



hm, das mit dem WoW Testserver ist aber wirklich passiert, kenne ja die Umstände nicht (kann ja auch nur ein kleiner Bruder gewesen sein o.ä.) aber ich wurde was zum Spiel gefragt (was ganz rudimentäres) und auf die Frage hin, warum er sowas denn nicht wisse, kam die Antwort: "I only play on Testrealms, because it is free." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem gibts ja noch p-Server, die sind 3 mal "besser" als die 10 Tage Trial, dennoch gibts viel weniger Leute auf den p-Servern als auf den offiziellen (ok, Bossencounter sind dort nicht so gut, aber der Rest des Spiels ist ja fast gleich).

Und selbst wenn, ich wette mti dir um einen Betrag deienr Wahl, dass es dem Spiel nicht schlechter gehen wird durch die Endless Trial. Es liegt einfach im Sinn der Dinge, das man ein PC Spiel nicht einfach nur Demo spielt. Wenn mir die Demo gefällt, dann erwerbe ich (meistens rechtmäßig) das Spiel. Wenn sie mir nicht gefällt, dann bringt mir auch die Demo nix. Den Schlag Spieler der nur auf Demos steht musst du mir mal zeigen. Wenn sie nur die Demo zocken, sich aber nicht überwinden können das Originalspiel zu kaufen, dann überzeugt sie meist nur die Demo nicht in allen Punkten. Und in einem MMO gibts ja noch einige soziale Faktoren, die man nciht unterschätzen sollte.


----------



## kopfabdunoob (2. November 2009)

Es war mal wieder klar, dass die wenigen verbliebenen WAR anhänger, dieses Spiel verbissen verteidigen würden, obwohl doch fast alle EU Server schon dicht gemacht werden mussten. In USA sind auch nicht mehr viele online. Das Schiff sinkt ... blub blub bluuuuub


----------



## Terrorizer (2. November 2009)

kopfabdunoob schrieb:


> Es war mal wieder klar, dass die wenigen verbliebenen WAR anhänger, dieses Spiel verbissen verteidigen würden, obwohl doch fast alle EU Server schon dicht gemacht werden mussten. In USA sind auch nicht mehr viele online. Das Schiff sinkt ... blub blub bluuuuub



du hast schon realisiert das du hier im warhammer-forum bist? wenn du mit dem spiel nichts anfangen kannst, frage ich mich was du hier machst!

dies soll keine beleidigung sein, sondern eine ernstgemeinte frage


----------



## OldboyX (2. November 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Nicht so pampig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



PS: Unabhängig davon finde ich den Weg den WAR nun geht ja gut. Auch was für 1.3.3 angekündigt ist (bessere Grafik, bessere Performance, besserer Netzwerkcode sowie allgemeines "polishing") stimmt mich positiv. Nur verstehe ich wirklich nicht, wieso man auch nur eine halbe Sekunde eines bezahlten Programmierers mit dieser Belanglosen "endless Trial" ausfüllt, die unter Umständen eben wieder ein Schnellschuß wird, der neue Probleme kreiert (und wirklich nur sehr mäßiges Potential besitzt um neue Kunden an Land zu ziehen).


----------



## Shinar (2. November 2009)

Mr.Harper schrieb:


> Hab ja gehört, dass die Server zusammengelegt worden sind...
> 
> mfg, Harper



Wie ein Fanboy einmal gesagt hat; nicht das Spiel ist schlecht, sondern die Community.

Meinem Kollege wurden mehrere Chars gelöscht - einfach so. Nach drei Minuten haben wir wieder aufgehört (zum Glück wars ne Trail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (2. November 2009)

Mal ehrlich, wenn die ihre Trial unendlich machen, sollen sie es doch.
Dann wissen die selbst garnicht, was spaß macht.

Es ist doch schon schwach, dass man den Trial auf Level 12 setzt, damit eben die Leute dann Lust bekommen aufs T2. Mein Gott 10 Tage, sind 10 Tage. Damit geht doch nicht so viel Schief. Erlaubt man ihm das tragen von gewissen Items nicht oder stopt bei einem RR Rang von 11 und fertig. Aber das Level begrenzen ist doch mal wieder bissel arg.
Das mit dem Ewig ist auch nur eine Verkaufsmasche, weil dass eh keiner Macht. Es gibt bei etlichen MMOs Trials die auf Zeit begrenzt sind und auf Handlung. Eve hat da gute Beispiele, damit man eben mit Trials seine Piraten nicht voll Suporrten kann, sind einige Dinge untersagt. Gerade Piraten würden die Trial ACCs übel nutzen. Dort hat man es aber cool gelöst. Normal 14 Tage über einen Buddy 21 Tage. Sowas wäre doch eine deutlich bessere Lösung.
10 Tage Normal und wenn man jemand kennt 15 Tage oder sowas. Also nach dem Motto, eines Buddy Programmes. Der Zahlende Kunde schickts einen Trial zu einem anderen. Der bekommt 5 Tage Bonuszeit um zu testen, denn Kumpels ziehen eh bei MMOs am besten. Dann wird der Hauptkunde belohnt, wenn der Typ 1 Monat macht und wenn er sogar 3 Monate Bleibt nochmal und fertig. Damit fährt man besser als diese Idee.
Denn diese Läd ja ein das Leute ihren Char auf 11 Zocken, Level 12 werden und neu Anfang. Das Belebt das T1 zwar etwas, aber ändert nicht wirklich was. Denn den Leuten mit Trial ist egal, wie es dannach ausschaut und so fesselnd find ich 4 BOs ja nun auch nicht.

Warum sie auf diese Gloreiche Idee gekommen sind ist mir Fremd. 
Ich mein Leute die im T1 abhängen und dann ihren Acc erweitern, müssen feststellen, dass es eigentlich so bleibt. Vorallem ist es doch seltsam, dass man sagt T1 ist Kostenlos und T2-T4 soll Geld kosten. Denn so viel mehr kommt dann dort auch nicht mehr. Außer die Burg und im T4 bei Überzahl 2 Hauptstädte. Ich meine die sollen sich lieber ums Endgame gedanken machen und vielleicht um ein aktives Buddy Programm in Europa, als aus einem 10 TAge Trial ... einen Jahr Million Trial zu machen. Das bringt nicht so viel neu Kunden. Denn für 8-10 Euro kann man den Spaß 30 Tage ohne Einschränkung haben und davon hat ja Mythic auch 0 Euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Denn erst nach 30 TAge zahlt man das Abo und der "Superstore" hat die Ware ja schon von Mythic gekauft. Also 8-10 Euro kosten alte Offline Games teilweise auch und bieten genau so viel Spaß. Meine ne kurze Zeit macht WAR ja spaß, aber ide Zeit geht bis ins T2 rein. Ab T3 wird es dann langsam frustig und im T4 naja, nur wer Überzahl hat. 

Die Population wird davon 0 Profitieren. Weil man niemanden dazu bringt, für eine Seite einzustehen. Also nach dem Motto, "Ein Zwerg hört erst auf zu kämpfen, wenn der Tod ihn höhst Selbst eingefordert hat.". Denn es fehlen die Leute in WAR, die aus Überzeugung kämpfen, aus Überzeugung zur Sache sterben. Das schaft man nicht mit einem Trial ACC, da schaft man nur, dass im T1 dutzendene Leute rum springen. Von Leuten die zocken will, bis zu Leuten die auf alles Needen (weil sie esl ustig finden wenn sich welche Aufregen). Dann zu den Leuten die falsch pullen und rum spammen etc. Das schaft man damit ja leider auch. Damit wird aus T1 der Brachlandchannel, wenn sich daran noch jemand erinnert. Wo Markos von Chuck Norris rauf und runter liefen etc.

Nein Population ändert man nur durch Harte Massnahmen wie Charakter Verbot oder durch Veränderung im Endgame, dass die Unterlegen Seite genug zu unternehmen hat und genug machen kann, um ihre Haupstadt zu unterstützen oder gar zu kämpfen, selbst wenn ihre Hauptstadt vernichtet wurden. Aber sowas gibt es ja leider nicht wirklich. 

Der Trial wird nichts ändern. Natürlich versucht Mythic alles, um ihr Spiel zu retten. Da ist das natürlich zu einem gewissen Grad eine Massnahme, aber auf Dauer wird auch das nicht helfen. Auf Dauer hilft nur ein neues Endgame Konzept und dann das Feld von hinten aufrollen. Also dannach kommt T3 und T2 dran und zu letzt dann T1. Aber Trial verändert, bringt paar neu Kunden, aber auch nur wenn die 30 Tage aus dem Superstore gefallen.


----------



## Pymonte (2. November 2009)

> Habe ich. Schon an früherer Stelle. Außerdem ist es wirklich nicht nötig zu versuchen mir deine Lesefaulheit (und vielleicht auch aus den vorhergehenden Posts mitzubekommen worum es geht, oder aus den Buffed-News usw.) gepaart mit mangelnder Kontextwahrnehmung in die Schuhe zu schieben. Als nächstes nimmst du ein einzelnes Wort aus einem Satz heraus und wirfst mir vor ich hätte nicht erklärt wie dieses Wort zu verstehen sei?


Hach, warum nur so giftig? Lesefaulheit, warum? Weil ich deine völlig falsch verlinkten Zitate nicht gefunden habe? Sicher, ich lese mir auch 3000 Wörter durch, wenn es nur um 30 davon geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Parsimonie Prinzip. Buffed News lese ich schon, meist ist das, was dort steht, aber schon dreimal um die Welt gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich antworte außerhalb des Kontext, wenn es diverse andere Leute auch nciht lassen können. Der Thread gehört an sich eh geschlossen. Das Thema ist geklärt und schon veraltet. Das was jetzt hier diskutiert wird ist doch nur noch viel Bla bla und heiße Luft.



> Darum geht es nicht. Veranen-Spieler schicken sich imba-viel Geld auf den Perma level 10 Twink Trial Account. Den Rest kannst du dir selber zusammenreimen.


 Wohoo. Nicht das ich das:
a) nicht selber auch machen kann
b) es sogar schon mache
c) ich mir dennoch keine Platte wegen T1 mache.
Im oRvR werden sie dennoch niemanden wegownen und im Szenario bestimmt im T1 meist doch eher die Masse als die Klasse (also im Bezug auf Ablauf des Szenarios).



> Nicht alles glauben, was dir irgendwelche Kiddies weismachen.


Ach, also wenn dich ein lvl 70ger fragt wie man nach Quel Danas kommt, wie das mit den Flugmeistern geht und eigentlich alles grundlegende über das Spiel wissen will (auf dem Testserver). Dann gkaub ich ihm das schon. Vor allem nachdem er sich wie der letzte Nappes in der TdM Instanz angestellt hat. Mag sein, das er auc einfach Cognitiv gestört war oder sich einen Scherz erlaubt hat, aber dann hat er sich mehr gedisst als alle Anderen. 



> P-Server sind illegal und eine Diskussion von legaler Trial vs. illegalem p-server ist mehr als nur hinfällig.


Stimmt, also reden wir lieber von kostenloser Demo vs gratis Vollpreisspiel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kleiner Scherz am Rande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Das ist wohl richtig. Deshalb unterliegen die Demos bestimmten Einschränkungen. Wenn die Vollversion im Vergleich zur Demo keinen nennenswerten Mehrwert bietet, der die Investition rechtfertigt, dann wird kein Schwein die Vollversion spielen. Einfaches Marktprinzip.


Jup, aber da man weder Mounts, Rüstungen, Instanzen, Wälzereinträge, Berufe, Gilden usw im vollen Umfang nutzen kann, ist das wohl auch gegeben. Wer eigentlich auf alles verzichten kann, was ein MMO ausmacht, der wird mit der Trial echt glücklich werden... aber der würde dem Originalspiel nie zusagen.



> Zumindest das Kernelement von WAR (das PVP - ein von dir ständig propagierter Gedanke, da es ja eben kein "mehr RR, mehr Items usw." Aufstiegssystem wie in WoW braucht) wird mit einer "endless Trial" auf demselben Niveau geboten wie im "bezahlten T4 Endgamecontent". Der Meinung einiger Leute nach (man siehe auch die Reaktionen auf die Buffed News) sogar in besserer Qualität.


Die Reaktion der Buffed News ist ja wohl nicht repräsentativ. Wenn die Mehrheit der Leute so wäre wie in diesen Foren, dann würde schon längst der Atomare Winter diese Welt beherrschen.



> Nach wie vor muss die "endless Trial" (ohne Anpassung des levelcaps, der Talismane und eventuell anderer Restriktionen was handel, Ah und Post angeht) so überhaupt erst noch live gehen, was ich nicht glaube.


Und selbst wenn, die Auswirkungen sind dennoch marginal. Btw werden auch bei WAR nur aktive Accs gezählt und keine Trials 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> PS: Unabhängig davon finde ich den Weg den WAR nun geht ja gut. Auch was für 1.3.3 angekündigt ist (bessere Grafik, bessere Performance, besserer Netzwerkcode sowie allgemeines "polishing") stimmt mich positiv. Nur verstehe ich wirklich nicht, wieso man auch nur eine halbe Sekunde eines bezahlten Programmierers mit dieser Belanglosen "endless Trial" ausfüllt, die unter Umständen eben wieder ein Schnellschuß wird, der neue Probleme kreiert (und wirklich nur sehr mäßiges Potential besitzt um neue Kunden an Land zu ziehen).



Ansonten /sign

und ein vote 4 close


----------



## Boccanegra (3. November 2009)

" Mounts, Rüstungen, Instanzen, Wälzereinträge, Berufe, Gilden usw "

Wer meint,  Mounts, Rüstungen, Instanzen, Wälzereinträge, Berufe, Gilden usw wäre das eigentlich Essenzielle an WAR, ist definitiv im falschen Spiel. Bei WAR geht's primär um PVP, und das kann man durchaus vergnüglich auch im T1 machen. 

Was mich übrigens sehr stört an den Diskussionen in buffed-Forum, sind diese häufigen "vote 4 close". Das findet man in verschiedenen Boards, und ich empfinde es als sehr störend. Wenn ein Thema wirklich ausgelutscht ist, geht es sowieso bald unter im Forum. Bis dahin gibt es keinerlei Grund nach einem "close" zu schreien soferne ein Thread nicht in eine wüste Flamerei ausartet (was in diesem bislang nicht der Fall war). Ich sehe das immer als einen Versuch ein Thema, das den "close-Schreiern" aus welchen Gründen auch immer  mißliebig ist, schnell von der Tagesordnung zu bringen. Lasst also mal Thread in denen nicht sinnlos geflammt wird ihr natürliches Ende finden!


----------



## C0ntra (3. November 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> _*[Fehlender Konjunktiv und Projektion der eigenen Meinung auf die Allgemeinheit]*_



Kannst du auch sachlich bleiben _Golrik_? In jedem Thread ziehst du die gleiche Schose durch. In jedem Thread stellst du in Romanform vor, wie du gerne WAR hättest und was deiner Ansicht nach 90% der Spielerschaft sich wünscht. Komm mal bitte auf den Boden zurück!



Boccanegra schrieb:


> " Mounts, Rüstungen, Instanzen, Wälzereinträge, Berufe, Gilden usw "
> 
> Wer meint,  Mounts, Rüstungen, Instanzen, Wälzereinträge, Berufe, Gilden usw wäre das eigentlich Essenzielle an WAR, ist definitiv im falschen Spiel. Bei WAR geht's primär um PVP, und das kann man durchaus vergnüglich auch im T1 machen.
> [...]



Essenziell sind Mounts, Instanzen, Wälzereinträge, Berufe und Gilden freilich nicht, auch wenn sie dazu gehören.

Aber auch Demos von Strategiespielen haben meist alle Parteien von Start an zur Verfügung, aber nur sehr wenige Karten. Wem das Spiel dann von Prinzip aus gefällt, der kauft höchstwahrscheinlich die Vollversion, denn er möchte entweder die Kampagne spielen (wenn sie denn mal gut ausfällt) und zumeist den Mehrspielermodus mit allen Karten erleben.

Bei WAR findet die "Demo" im räumlich begrenzten T1 statt. Wer neu beginnt, der will irgendwann mehr sehen (nach 12x 10 Tage Trial habe ich diese Erfahrung gemacht) und alteingesessene Spieler bleiben beim Spiel, auch wenn sie nichts bezahlen. Würden sie ganz fern bleiben, wäre der Verlust größer! Denn es besteht die hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit, das diese Spieler reaktivieren, wenn die Probleme behoben werden, die sie zur Abokündigung bewegt haben.
Auch spielerisch erlebt man zwar RvR aber erstens nur um SFZ, was auf Dauer nicht so prickelnd ist (wer vom Gegenteil überzeugt ist, der möge sich melden) und zweitens unterscheiden sich die Chars wenig voneinander, da Klassenunterschiede und Skillungen erst später zum Tragen kommen (durch Moral, Taktik und Rufpunkte).


----------



## OldboyX (3. November 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Hach, warum nur so giftig? Lesefaulheit, warum? Weil ich deine völlig falsch verlinkten Zitate nicht gefunden habe? Sicher, ich lese mir auch 3000 Wörter durch, wenn es nur um 30 davon geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Inwiefern falsch verlinkt? Weil die Quelle nicht im selben Post mit dem Zitat stand? Und weil du unfähig warst hier die Verbindung zu ziehen (oder schlicht zu faul und nicht ordentlich hingesehen hast?). Der Link ist völlig korrekt. Entsprechen meine Posts nicht den wissenschaftlichen Publikationsstandards? Mag sein, aber deine sind mindestens genauso weit davon entfernt.

Im Übrigen fängst du ja gern mit dem "giftig" an und "what goes around, comes around":



			
				Pymonte schrieb:
			
		

> Also, entweder der Link ist falsch oder ich weiß nicht was du willst^^ Alles was im Link steht ist auch gekommen.
> Zum Thema Trial. Ich kenne kein Spiel, bei dem man glücklich wird, wenn man nur am Start abhängt. Die meisten Leute wollen dennoch weiterspielen und so ist man schnell "alleine", man hat keine Handelsfunktion, kann das AH nicht benutzen und mal ehrlich wer WAR wegen nur wegen T1 RvR und Sc spielt, der kann auch gern nur die Trial nutzen. Soll ja auch Leute geben, die WoW nur auf den Testservern spielen, weils da Gratis ist (ja, die gibts wirklich^^). Die Mehrheit wird sich aber kaum damit zufrieden geben immer am Start rumzuhängen, während alle weiterkommen.
> Also, solange man sich nicht die Trial genau aus dem Grund holt (um nur T1 zu spielen) wird man kaum permanent im T1 bleiben. Entweder man verlängert seinen Acc (wegen Freunden, Spielspaß etc pp) oder man lässt es bleiben.



Du nimmst also wahr, worum es geht (zitierst sogar aus einem Post von mir in dem explizit die "endless versus 10 day trial" diskutiert wird) und bist nicht fähig auf der entsprechenden korrekt verlinkten Seite die Textstelle zu finden? Am Ende ist es so, dass du einfach nicht runtergescrollt hast und jetzt krampfhaft versuchst mir dafür die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben?



> Wohoo. Nicht das ich das:
> a) nicht selber auch machen kann
> b) es sogar schon mache
> c) ich mir dennoch keine Platte wegen T1 mache.
> Im oRvR werden sie dennoch niemanden wegownen und im Szenario bestimmt im T1 meist doch eher die Masse als die Klasse (also im Bezug auf Ablauf des Szenarios).



Also siehst du keinen Unterschied zwischen "free endless trial" und der bestehenden "10 Tage trial"? 



> Ach, also wenn dich ein lvl 70ger fragt wie man nach Quel Danas kommt, wie das mit den Flugmeistern geht und eigentlich alles grundlegende über das Spiel wissen will (auf dem Testserver). Dann gkaub ich ihm das schon. Vor allem nachdem er sich wie der letzte Nappes in der TdM Instanz angestellt hat. Mag sein, das er auc einfach Cognitiv gestört war oder sich einen Scherz erlaubt hat, aber dann hat er sich mehr gedisst als alle Anderen.



Tja, dennoch verbreite ich lieber keine Informationen auf Basis von nicht bestätigtem Fremdwissen. Sonst steht man schnell als Depp da.



> Stimmt, also reden wir lieber von kostenloser Demo vs gratis Vollpreisspiel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was ist da der Witz? Wir reden von

a) zeitlich begrenzter Demo mit 10 Tage reset vs. Vollversion

vs.

b) unbegrenzter Demo vs. Vollversion





> Jup, aber da man weder Mounts, Rüstungen, Instanzen, Wälzereinträge, Berufe, Gilden usw im vollen Umfang nutzen kann, ist das wohl auch gegeben. Wer eigentlich auf alles verzichten kann, was ein MMO ausmacht, der wird mit der Trial echt glücklich werden... aber der würde dem Originalspiel nie zusagen.



Die Dinge (außer Mounts) gibt es auch auf niedrigeren Leveln, nur in geringerem Maße und anstatt monatelang "aufzuholen" bis man auf gleichem Level und Equipstand ist, kann man relativ schnell "nachziehen" und das machen, was du seit bald 1em Jahr hier im Forum als DEN Kerninhalt von WAR beschreibst:

Spieler gegen Spieler, bei dem (angeblich im Gegensatz zu WoW) das Level und das Equip keine Rolle spielen. Ideal also?



> und ein vote 4 close



Wenn du nichts mehr zum Thema zu sagen hast, dann poste einfach nicht mehr, kein Grund den Thread zu schließen. Nur weil du "fertig" hast wurde noch lange nicht alles gesagt. Ich habe versucht eine Neuentwicklung bei WAR (angekündigte Änderung) in einen bestehenden Thread zu werfen (da es "grob" ein ähnliches Thema betrifft) um darüber vernünftig diskutieren zu können. Ist aber schwierig, wenn Leute daherkommen die
a) den Unterschied zwischen 10 day trial und endless trial nicht sehen (wollen)
b) alles mit "wayne" abtun
c) auf Basis falscher Informationen den WoW-Testserver als Pendant zur "endless trial" heranziehen.
d) die Diskussion darauf lenken, dass Poster X ein Zitat und die zugehörige Quellenangabe in zwei verschiedene Posts gepackt hat und damit gegen den "Oxford Referencing Style" verstoßen hat (obwohl der Zusammenhang für die restlichen Forenbesucher aus dem unmittelbaren Kontext ersichtlich und verständlich war)



			
				C0ntra schrieb:
			
		

> Aber auch Demos von Strategiespielen haben meist alle Parteien von Start an zur Verfügung, aber nur sehr wenige Karten. Wem das Spiel dann von Prinzip aus gefällt, der kauft höchstwahrscheinlich die Vollversion, denn er möchte entweder die Kampagne spielen (wenn sie denn mal gut ausfällt) und zumeist den Mehrspielermodus mit allen Karten erleben.



Klar. Dennoch bleibt die Diskussion, dass die Vollversion einen erstrebenswerten Anreiz für den Kauf bieten muss im Vergleich zur Demo, sonst wird niemand sie kaufen. Dieses Spannungsverhältnis wird mit der angekündigten Änderung in WAR ein Stück weit in Richtung Demo verschoben, indem man die Demo (im Vergleich zur früheren Demo) erweitert.


----------



## Pente (3. November 2009)

Irgendwie bietet sich mir im Warhammer-Bereich seit Monaten in jedem Thread, egal zu welchem Thema, immer und immer wieder das selbe Bild. Das euch die Diskussion nicht schon zum Hals raushängt wundert mich. Eure privaten Klein- und Glaubenskriege könnt ihr gerne per PM führen sofern es dort nicht ausartet.

Nur mal am Rande erwähnt, bevor es noch jemanden gibt der wirklich daran glaubt: ohne aktiven World of Warcraft Account ist es nicht möglich auf den offiziellen Testserver zu spielen.

Das Thema werde ich hiermit nun ebenfalls schließen weil es schon längst am Anliegen des Thread-Erstellers vorbei geht und ihr zum x-ten Mal hier euren Kleinkrieg ausfechtet. Bei Fragen zur Schließung könnt ihr mir gern eine PM schreiben.


----------

